# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Orange 2 [Highspeed 1, Captain George]

## scoufgian

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ HIGHSPEED ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p48510360.html   Αλυσιδες εχετε ???? :mrgreen:

----------


## kalypso

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3279

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3280

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3281

το Highspeed 1 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 22/2/2008

----------


## parianos

Ξεκινανε τα HIGHSPEED στις 21 Μαρτιου απο Πειραια στα δρομολογια τους:
το HIGHSPEED 1 στις 15:30 για Σεριφο, Σιφνο, Μηλο.
το HIGHSPEED 3 στις 16:00 για Παρο, Θηρα.
το HIGHSPEED 4 στις 16:30 για Συρο, Τηνο, Μυκονο.

τα ειδα σημερα στη σελιδα www.yen.gr στα δρομολογια. Δεν ξερω αν αληθευει αυτα τα δρομολογια απο το υπουργειο.

----------


## a.molos

Πριν γίνει το 1ο High speed, ως Captain George στον Πειραιά.

----------


## captain 83

Από σήμερα το πρωί το Higspeed 1 στο Πέραμα. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί πήγε εκεί;

----------


## Nautikos II

Το συναντησα το πρωι στο Περαμα, απο μακρυα

----------


## captain 83

Χτες το απόγευμα ξαναγύρισε στον Πειραιά.

----------


## karystos

Το HIGHSPEED 1 βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή στην Κύθνο, κανονικά δεν πιάνει Κύθνο, όπου έφτασε με ταχύτητα 23,2 kn. Ξέρει κανεις γιατί;

----------


## plori

> Το HIGHSPEED 1 βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή στην Κύθνο, κανονικά δεν πιάνει Κύθνο, όπου έφτασε με ταχύτητα 23,2 kn. Ξέρει κανεις γιατί;


Κάθε Τρίτη το έβαλε στο δρομολογιό του και Speedrunner 2 κάθε Τετάρτη από τον Ιούλιο αυτό.

----------


## mandiam

Σημερα στο λιμανι Πειραια ξεκουραζεται μεχρι να φυγει για το κλασικο του δρομολογιο ΚΥΘΝΟ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ

----------


## sylver23

13-6

παμε μια κοντρα???:twisted::twisted::twisted:

----------


## iletal1

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 3

----------


## mandiam

Μονο που στη φωτο φιλε μου ειναι το 4και το 3,οχι το 1...σωστα?

----------


## iletal1

> Μονο που στη φωτο φιλε μου ειναι το 4και το 3,οχι το 1...σωστα?


ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ . ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ........

----------


## mandiam

Οπως και να χει οι φωτο σου ειναι πολυ καλες...σε ευχαρσιστουμε πολυ!

----------


## vinman

*Με τα χρώματα της τότε νέας Minoan flying dolphins.....δίπλα του το Εξπρές Ολύμπια....*

----------


## laz94

Highspeed 1 δίπλα από τον Κεντέρη γεμίζει επιβάτες για να αναχωρίσει για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο (8-7-2008)

----------


## laz94

ΩΩΩΧ!!! Τι φατσούλα είναι αυτή? 2008 ήθελα να γράψω

----------


## vinman

Ως Captain George,του εφοπλιστή Θανάση Βαλσάμη...
(Φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής...)

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το highspeed 1 στον Πειραιά.Δίπλα του ο Αιολος κεντερης ΙΙΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 15048

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Παρτε και μια φωτο απο εμενα :Very Happy: 4 Ιουλιου 2008 στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## laz94

ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ

----------


## vinman

Πάσχα 2002,επιστροφή απο την όμορφη Μήλο....
Αφήνοντας το λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15542


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15543




...μπροστά απο το Κλήμα και την Πλάκα...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15544



...φούλ ''γκάζια''........!!!!!



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15545

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα τις πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες του vinman και επειδη στα Highspeed το forum μας δεν δινει και τοση αιγλη σε σχεση με αυτη που απολαμβανουν απο ολους τους υπολοιπoυς ταξιδιωτες να τα τιμησουμε λιγο...Highspeed 1 λοιπον αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους Δυτικο Κυκλαδιτες... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ καπτεν νιονιο

----------


## Vortigern

αντε παρτε κ απο μενα καμποσες..λεπτο προς λεπτο οι κινησεις του!

----------


## Vortigern

κ συνεχιζουμε μεχρι να δεσει...

----------


## Vortigern

και ειστε ετοιμοι για αποβιβαση...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TO HIGHSPEED 1 AΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΩΣ CAPTAIN GEORGE.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΕ ΤΟΤΕ?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15820

----------


## plori

Εάν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου νησιά του Σαρωνικού.

----------


## vinman

> Εάν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου νησιά του Σαρωνικού.


 
Μάλλον σε απατά... :Very Happy: 
Ελλάδα - Ιταλία πήγαινε...

----------


## esperos

Για  να  θυμηθούμε  και  λίγο  μια  άλλη  φορεσιά.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15866

----------


## plori

> Μάλλον σε απατά...
> Ελλάδα - Ιταλία πήγαινε...


Έχεις δίκιο το είδα και στον "Σουηδό"

----------


## Vortigern

> Μάλλον σε απατά...
> Ελλάδα - Ιταλία πήγαινε...


και ποσες ωρες εκανε?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

απο τι βλεπω εχει γινει μετασκευη στη τωρινη vip θεση ετσι?

----------


## dimitris

Το Highspeed 1 αποπλεει απο Πειραια για Παρο-Ναξο... εκτακτο?

----------


## captain 83

Tο έκανε για να μαζέψει τον κόσμο του Πρέβελης.

----------


## giorgos....

χθές βράδυ στη τζελέπη, παρέα με τους υπόλοιπους γρήγορους....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17263

----------


## ploumis

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Ψάχνω τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά για το Highspeed 1 (ή και για τα άλλα τέσσερα), που θα με βοηθήσουν στην διπλωματική μου εργασία. Αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάποια ιστοσελίδα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μου ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

για τα αλλα highσpeed [2,3,4,5] αλλα και για το flying cat 2 μπες στην austal.com. για το 1 δεν εχω βρει πουθενα.

----------


## ploumis

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου

----------


## Vortigern

δειτε αυτο...το βρηκα στο youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkgIImFOGQw

----------


## karystos

Στοιχεία για το CAPTAIN GEORGE / HIGHSPEED 1 έχουν δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ Απριλίου και Μαίου 1996 καθώς και Μαίου 1999. Επίσης στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=9125932&lang=en. Στην ιστοσελίδα των ναυπηγείων Royal Schelde Netherlands που ανήκουν σήμερα στη SIEMENS δεν υπάρχει κανένα στοιχείο πέρα από το όνομα, τον αριθμό Ναυπήγησης (379) και την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία Catamaran Ferry Lines του κ. Θανάση Βαλσαμή. Ίσως δε θελουν να το θυμούνται καθόλου.  
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18735

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ

ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ "HIGHSPEED1" ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΡΘΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 1ο ΚΑΙ ΝΕΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΟ!

----------


## karystos

Το HIGHSPEED 1 ήρθε στον Πειραιά μετά από σύντομη και πλήρως αποτυχημένη καριέρα στην Αδριατική (Ελλάδα - Ιταλία) ως CAPTAIN GEORGE. Τα πολλαπλά προβλήματα του πλοιου ώθησαν τον ιδιοκτήτη κ. Θ. Βαλσαμή να παραγγείλει πραγματογνωμοσύνη τεχνικών ατελειών για να κάνει claim προς το ναυπηγείο και να απαιτήσει αποζημίωση. Η πραγματογνωμοσύνη έγινε, έβγαλε λαγούς, αλλά το πράγμα δεν προχώρησε, επειδή του το ζήτησε η νεοιδρυθείσα τότε MINOAN LINES HIGHSPEED η οποία και το αγόρασε έναντι 40.000.000 $ (!!!) σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωσή της, σε χαρτάκια βέβαια, που κατέστησαν τον κύριο Βαλσαμή μέτοχο της Εταιρείας. Παρ' όλα αυτά ο άνθρωπος θα πρέπει να μην πίστευε στα αυτιά του για αυτά που του συνέβησαν.  
Στη συνέχεια η MHL πάσσαρε το προβληματικό αυτό πλοίο (έως άχρηστο αν κρίνουμε από τις ενέργειες του ίδιου του πλοιοκτήτη του) ως νεότευκτο (!) και απαύγασμα της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας στην Επιτροπή Ακτοπλοικών Συγκοινωνιών, για να υλοποιήσει με αυτό στην τούρλα του Σαββάτου μιά άδεια που δεν της ανήκε, απαιτούσε καινούριο πλοίο (νεότευκτο, γι αυτό και η υλοποίησή της έπρεπε να έχει αρχίσει ένα χρόνο πριν), είχε λήξει και προέβλεπε άλλες προσεγγίσεις από αυτές που πήρε το πλοίο. Η ανακοίνωση της Εταιρείας υπήρξε μνημειώδης ... 
"Αφού αναζητήσαμε επί ένα χρόνο νεότευκτο πλοίο βρήκαμε τελικά το συγκεκριμένο, το οποίο κλπ κλπ".  
Το νεότευκτο πλοίο βέβαια δεν αναζητείται αλλά ναυπηγείται, πλην όμως αυτά ήταν ψιλολεπτομέρειες.  
Τελικά δρομολογήθηκε κανονικά για Πάρο Νάξο και Σύρο Μύκονο παρά τη σωρεία των προβλημάτων μεταξύ των οποίων κρακ στα τέσσερα κάρτερ, μειωμένα πάχη ελασμάτων, μηχανές που ξαφνικά έσβηναν και αρκετά άλλα. Η ιστορία του είναι κυριολεκτικά για αγρίους, που τους προσβάλουμε κιόλας, επειδή ούτε στους Μάου Μάου και στην Παπουασία δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, όχι σε ευρωπαική χώρα που κοκορευότανε κιόλας ότι πηρε τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Η ιστορία βέβαια θάφτηκε κανονικά, επειδή τα συμφέροντα από πίσω ήταν τεράστια. Θα ήθελε πάρα πολύ χώρο για να πούμε λεπτομέρειες. Η δήλωση του καπτα Μάκη Αγούδημου (έγινε γραπτά στην περίφημη ανταλλαγή επιστολών του με τον μακαρίτη Παντελή Σφηνιά) τα λέει όλα : 
"Αποφάσισα όμως να διακόψω τις διαπραγματεύσεις όταν είδα ότι είχατε βάλει το HIGHSPEED 1 για 32 εκ. $ το οποίο ούτε για παλιοσίδερα δεν κάνει".  
Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια ότι στη συνέχεια η εταιρεία ξόδεψε πολλά λεφτά για να το μαζέψει και τα κατάφερε, κυρίως χάρη στις προσπάθειες του Αντώνη Πιτσιλού, σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό, μιάς και τα ελάσματα βέβαια δεν αλλάζουν.

----------


## vinman

Πολύ αραλίκι έχει πέσει....... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20510

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πολύ αραλίκι έχει πέσει.......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20510


Και ακόμα δεν είδαμε τίποτα....... :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τί είναι αυτό? Εφυγε η μπογιά ή το κουτούλησαν πουθενά?:???: :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

To Highspeed 1 ston peiraia ! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22606

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Τί είναι αυτό? Εφυγε η μπογιά ή το κουτούλησαν πουθενά?:???:


εισαι και παρατηρητικος , φιλε  :Wink: 
μαλλον εφυγε η μπογια...

----------


## plori

Αποσύρθηκε το αίτημα για την "εκτακτη δρομολόγηση του HS 1 " http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferries/sas18.htm  τώρα ας περιμένουμε την επόμενη κίνηση της εταιρείας μετά απο αυτή την εξέλιξη υποθέτω.

----------


## moutsokwstas

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27030

που και που πεταγεται κι ενας γλαρος για να σπασει τη χειμωνιατικη μοναξια, τωρα που ειναι δεμενο.

----------


## hsw

γιατί έχει γίνει έτσι το χρώμα σε όλα τα highspeed (είδα πρόσφατα και φωτογραφία του 3); ελπίζω να τα ξαναβάψουν πριν ξαναξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγιά τους... (αν και νομίζω πως κάθε χρόνο ξαναβάφονται αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## giorgos....

και που να δείς του 4 το χρώμα πως έχει γίνει....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ11

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED1 ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ?

----------


## Vortigern

HS 1 περυσι τον Απριλιο στην Σεριφο πανω απο το SP II ...

Ξερει κανεις αν φετος θα συνεχισει να ερχεται Δυτικες???   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29876

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29877

----------


## laz94

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτο Θάνο!!!! Να 'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## sea world

Ontos ti tha ginei me to vapori?? Pou tha paei?? Mhpws ektos Ellados........??? :Wink:

----------


## sea world

Filos mou highspeedas, mou eipe oti akoma sto Highspeed 1 den exei mpei plhrwma:shock: :Confused: 
Alhtheia, auto den tha ksekinhsei stis 9 Apriliou me ta alla??

----------


## leonidas

Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται για δεξαμενισμο στην Ελευσινα... :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Μπορεί να ακουστεί παράξενο αλλά σύμφωνα με τη Ναυτεμπορική (12-3-2009)  το Highspeed 1 έχει δηλωθεί από την ΑΝΕΚ παρακαλώ (ναι, ναι από την ΑΝΕΚ, όχι από την HSW) στα επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια. 

Στο δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται:

_"Ενδιαφέρον για όλες τις γραμμές της Γενικής Γραμματείας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής εκδηλώθηκε στο χθεσινό διαγωνισμό. Οπως προκύπτει συμμετοχή εκδήλωσαν σε διάφορες γραμμές οι εταιρείες ΑΝΕΚ, ΝΕΛ, GA Ferries και Saos Ferries, ενώ ξεχωρίζει επίσης η συμμετοχή ταχύπλοων πλοίων σε γραμμές των Κυκλάδων._ 
_ Οι προσφορές σε ορισμένες από τις «μεγάλες» άγονες γραμμές έχουν ως εξής: 
_
_............_
_* Σύρος-Τήνος-Ανδρος μαζί με τις δυτικές Κυκλάδες: ΑΝΕΚ με «Highspeed I», κατηγορία 3 για δύο χρόνια, Α. Ferries με «Aqua Juel» κατηγορία 2 για 9 χρόνια, Κallisti Ferries με το «Corsica Ferries» κατηγορία 3 για 4 χρόνια".


_Αναλυτικά το δημοσίευμα εδώ: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...12/1639869.htm

----------


## hsw

το highspeed 1 παίρνει φορτηγά;;;;

----------


## cpt babis

Γιατι ειναι τοσο καιρο δεξαμενη?

----------


## dimitris

Ξεκινησε απο την Ελευσινα για Πειραια.

----------


## Leo

Στην τσίτα είσαι... μύγα δεν κουνιέται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, τα ραντάρια την εντοπίζουνε άμεσα....  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> Στην τσίτα είσαι... μύγα δεν κουνιέται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, τα ραντάρια την εντοπίζουνε άμεσα....


γιατι το φτιαξαμε το traffic του nautilia.gr στην ταρατσα...? για να δουλευει :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Ετοιμο για δοκιμαστικο.

----------


## dimitris

νεο δοκιμαστικο ξεκινησε αυτη τι στιγμη...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ11

θέλω να μάθω τη δρομολογιο θα κανει φετοσ το highspeed1?

----------


## lissos95

καλησπερα παιδια εχει δικιο ο φιλοs αιγαιοπλοοs παραπανω τα ιδια γραφει ο εφοπλιστηs στη σελιδα 125!

----------


## sylver23

τρεις φωτο κατα την αναχωρηση του προχθες για το δοκιμαστικο (30/03/2009)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34388

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34389

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34390

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά τι θα κάνει το Highspeed1 φέτος;  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Θα διξει σε μερικες μερες,Παντως οπως παρατησησα στις φωτο παραπανω,δεν εχει βαφτει εξωτερικα ακομα, λετε να το δουμε με την Κρητη πανω? :Very Happy:

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΕΝ/ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ/ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ /ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ, ΤΟ Ης1 ΜΕ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΑΝΕΚ ΠΗΡΕ 5 ΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΙς ΙΔΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΙΟΛΟΥΣ (1 ΦΟΡΑ ΑΜΟΡΓΟ,2 ΣΙΚΙΝΟ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ,1 ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΜΗΛΟ,ΚΑΙ 1 ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΝΔΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ.) ΑΠΟ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΘΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΗ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ-ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΗSW ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΗ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΗΛΟ. 
ΜΠΗΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΩΝ.

----------


## speedrunner

> ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΕΝ/ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ/ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ /ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ, ΤΟ Ης1 ΜΕ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΑΝΕΚ ΠΗΡΕ 5 ΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΕΝΔΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΙς ΙΔΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΙΟΛΟΥΣ (1 ΦΟΡΑ ΑΜΟΡΓΟ,2 ΣΙΚΙΝΟ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ,1 ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΜΗΛΟ,ΚΑΙ 1 ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΝΔΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ.) ΑΠΟ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΘΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΗ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ-ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΗSW ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΗ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΗΛΟ. 
> ΜΠΗΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΩΝ.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, 
Το ότί μετά τα Κεντέρης θα έβλεπα και Highspeed να κάνει ενδοκυκλαδικά στην Φολέγανδρο δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα. :Cool:

----------


## Leo

ΝAXOS σ ευχαριστούμε ειλικρινά, είσαι πάντα ενημερωμένος, ουσιαστικός, σοβαρός και ολα τα θετικά μαζί. Είναι τιμή μας που έισαι μαζί μας και μας ενημερώνεις έγκυρα και τεκμηριωμένα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Oταν λέμε συνιάλα ΑΝΕΚ θα βαφτεί άσπρο δηλαδή???:-?Τόσο κόπο κάναν να το φρεσκάρουν...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34678

----------


## Leo

Έχω τη εντύπωση, ότι αν έχει συμβατική δέσμευση να φοράει χρώματα vodafone, το μόνο που θα αλλάξει είναι η τσιμινιέρα, άντε και ενα μικρό λογότυπο στις πλευρές ή και στο κουτελο κατώ απο την γέφυρα πλώρα (λέω εγώ τώρα)...

----------


## plori

Και θα έχει μάλλον και την ταχύτητα "τύπου Κεντέρη";;.:?:

----------


## speedrunner

> Έχω τη εντύπωση, ότι αν έχει συμβατική δέσμευση να φοράει χρώματα vodafone, το μόνο που θα αλλάξει είναι η τσιμινιέρα, άντε και ενα μικρό λογότυπο στις πλευρές ή και στο κουτελο κατώ απο την γέφυρα πλώρα (λέω εγώ τώρα)...



Και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκα.

----------


## Leo

Έτερον εκάτερον  :Very Happy:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Mα δεν τελείωσε το καρναβάλι???εχμμ  :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

Πως ειναι το πρωην "Παναγια Παρου" νυν "Red Sea II" κοκκινο με τα χρωματα της ΝΕΛ στα φουγαρα... κατι τετοιο :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

οι αγονες του χαισπιντ 1 ποτε θα ξεκινησουν :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> οι αγονες του χαισπιντ 1 ποτε θα ξεκινησουν


Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα ξεκινήσει μετά τις 15 Μαΐου.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

poia agoni einai??

----------


## Ergis

εχει παρει παρα πολλες...κοιτα εδω ειναι ολες οι γραμμες

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

THANKS!!!THA KANEI TA DROMOLOGIA ME TAXYTITA SYMVATIKOY NA FANTASTW!!

----------


## Ergis

ετσι και αλλιως το χαισπιντ 1 δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι εχει μεγαλη τελικη.29-30 μιλια φανταζομαι...δεν γνωριζω κατι συγκκριμενο.υποθσεις κανω

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

kala i teliki tou einai girw sta 33-34.asxeta pou pleon taxidevei me to poli 30!

----------


## hsw

Πώς είναι δυνατόν αυτό;; Εκτελεί αυτήν την περίοδο έκτακτα δρομολόγια στη θέση ταχύτερου πλοίου και η υπηρεσιακή του είναι 29 ενώ μπορεί και με 32 ΑΝΕΤΑ! :Mad:  Έλεος!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο θα πάει για το Πάσχα στις ..... Σποράδες!  Το άρθρο προέρχεται από την τοπική εφημερίδα της Λάρισας "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ"*

----------


## dimitris

Hδη εχει παρει τον δρομο προς τα επανω ειναι λιγο πριν την Κυμη Ευβοιας :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

kai meta tis 3 maiou???agoni i ditikes??

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

stin istoselida tis etairias leei oti to highspeed 1 tha antikatastisei to 5 apo aurio kai leei episis oti tha kanei to paros-peiraias se 2-25' 
wres kai to naxos-peiraias se 3-10'.den einai poli grigora eidika gia to highspeed 1 pou ta teleytaia xronia i ipiresiaki tou einai sta 29-31 n.m. ??? :Confused: 
to ploio auti tin wra simfona me to ais  na katefthinetai ston peiraia me 31-32n.m

----------


## dimitris

Πιθανον οι ωρες να ειναι λαθος,κατεβαινει οπως το λες και στο ais αναφερει προορισμος Πειραιας,αλλα φαινεται και απο την πορεια του :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

Πρωινη αναχωρηση για παροναξια σε αντικατασταση του χαι σπιντ 5!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35877

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

AUTIN TIN WRA TO HIGHSPEED 1 ANEVAINEI KAI PALI SPORADES ME 32 N.M. GIATI AKOMA KAI TWRA PAEI TOSO SIGA.AFOU SIMFONA KAI ME TIN ISTOSELIDA TIS ETAIRIAS BOREI NA PAEI KAI ME 34!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> AUTIN TIN WRA TO HIGHSPEED 1 ANEVAINEI KAI PALI SPORADES ME 32 N.M. GIATI AKOMA KAI TWRA PAEI TOSO SIGA.AFOU SIMFONA KAI ME TIN ISTOSELIDA TIS ETAIRIAS BOREI NA PAEI KAI ME 34!!!


Αν το MAX είναι 34 και το πλοίο πάει με 32 ε δεν το λες και _τόσο σίγα_..... :Cool:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

nai alla den ektelei dromologio me epivates.to f/c 4 otan katevainei apo peiraia gia irakleio gia na arxisei dromologia pianei mia xara kai 41,8 otan i teliki einai 42.kai ektos autou eixa diavsei se kapoia xeni istoselida oti i megisti taxitita tou highspeed 1 einai 36 kai oxi 34 opws leei i etaireia.katholou periergo afou oi taxitites pou anaferie gia ta highspeed 2-3-4 kai gia to f/c 2 den einai akriveis.

----------


## plori

Aπο τα θέματα του Σ.Α.Σ :

Γ) Τροποποίηση δρομολόγησης Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ «ΧΑΙ ΣΠΙΝΤ 1» και εκτέλεση δρομολογίων στη γραμμή «Αγ.Κωνσταντίνου Φθιώτιδας – Β. Σποράδων» για το χρονικό διάστημα από 04-05-09 έως 06-09-09 και εν συνεχεία στη γραμμή «ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – Δ. ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ» για το χρονικό διάστημα από 07-9-09 έως 15-4-10. 


*¶ρα το 1 θα το δούμε κατά τον Σεπτέμβρη πάλι στα νερά μας εως τότε θα έχουμε το 3 όπως μας είχε πεί ο milos express*

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

kai me to dromologio io-thira ti tha ginei ean to 3 parameinei stis ditikes kiklades???

----------


## plori

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα κάνει το πρωί Ίο - Θήρα και το απόγευμα Δυτκές!! :Very Happy:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

kai pali omws tha meiwthoun ta dromologia.apo 2 tha ginetai 1!!periergo mou fainetai afou ta proigoumena 2 xronia me to highspeed 5 itan apo tis pio epitiximenes grammes tis hsw.

----------


## Eng

Πάντως για την ώρα ειναι στις Σποράδες και ελπίζω να μείνει!
Δείτε μια άφιξη στη Γλώσσα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43269

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43270

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43271

----------


## speedrunner

Απο 17 Ιουνίου και μετά δεν υπάρχουν δρομολόγια του πλοίου, μήπως σημαίνει κάτι αυτό????? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Απο 17 Ιουνίου και μετά δεν υπάρχουν δρομολόγια του πλοίου, μήπως σημαίνει κάτι αυτό?????


mipws epidi den paei ikanopoitika stis sporades tha to feroun pali kiklades giati 19 arxizoun ola ta highspeed ta kalokairuma dromologia tous.

----------


## Eng

> mipws epidi den paei ikanopoitika stis sporades tha to feroun pali kiklades giati 19 arxizoun ola ta highspeed ta kalokairuma dromologia tous.


Πάλι το μπουλο θα παρουμε σ' αυτή τη κ..γραμμή?? Τι στα κομμάτια δεν μπορεί στραβώσει ενα βαπόρι εδω πάνω????:twisted::evil:

----------


## speedrunner

> Πάλι το μπουλο θα παρουμε σ' αυτή τη κ..γραμμή?? Τι στα κομμάτια δεν μπορεί στραβώσει ενα βαπόρι εδω πάνω????:twisted::evil:



Πάντως ακούγονται και γράφονται και άλλα σενάρια...

----------


## Eng

> Πάντως ακούγονται και γράφονται και άλλα σενάρια...


Ξερω γω..Τι να πω ρε συ!! Μακαρι να μείνει μπας και ανέβει λίγο η Γραμμη!!
Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Πάντως ακούγονται και γράφονται και άλλα σενάρια...


TI SENARIA???N FYGEI APO TIS SPORADES??

----------


## owner

:Very Happy:  ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ .ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΩΝ.

----------


## iliaskexrias

συμφωνω φιλε μου απολυτα μαζι σου...

το highspeed 1  επρεπε να το εχουνε δρομολογημενο θεσσαλονικη σποραδες...

μαλιστα το exprres skiathos να ειναι αγιο κωσταντινο ολο το χρονο

και το exprres santorini ολο το χρονο απο βολο

βεβαια το highspeed 1 απο 1 ιουνιου μεχρι 15 σεπτεμβριου 
απο θεσσαλονικη...

υ.ς πιστευω οτι η τρελα που μας χαρακτηριζει σαν ελληνες με την ταχυτητα!!!! παρεσυρε και τους εφοπλιστες τοτε αρχες το 2000 ολοι 
πλακωσανε και φτιαξανε γρηγορα καραβια και ταχυπλοα με τρελες καταναλωσεις και τωρα εδω και 2 χρονια εχουνε σπασει το κεφαλι τους που να τα πανε αφου δεν υπαρχουνε πολλες γραμμες με κερδος...

και ρωταω γιατι δεν τα πουλανε αντι να κλαιγοντε σαν χηρες!!!
και να φτιξουνε καραβακια οπως τα blue star paros naxos?

οικονομικα σχετικα και γρηγορα?

επισης εαν δεν ξεκολησουνε το κεφαλι τους και δεν δουνε το συμφερον τοτε θα πεσει πολυ γελιο τα επομενα χρονια αφου μυριζομαι τρελες ζημιες!!!!

τελος ποτε δεν καταλαβα ποιος ο λογος που δεν μοιραζουνε τις γραμμες και χτυπαει ο ενας τον αλλον και στο τελος ειναι ολοι!!! χαμενοι...

υ.ς μοιραζουμε γραμμες ειπα ετσι???? οχι μονοπωλιο και απο 27 μιλια μετα απο 4 δρομολογια στα 20!!!! 

υ.ς 2 συγνωμη γιατι φλυαρησα

----------


## Speedkiller

> και ρωταω γιατι δεν τα πουλανε αντι να κλαιγοντε σαν χηρες!!!
> και να φτιξουνε καραβακια οπως τα blue star paros naxos?
> 
> οικονομικα σχετικα και γρηγορα?



Για να πουλήσεις πρέπει να υπάρχει κ αγοραστής που να σου δίνει καλά λεφτα!Δεν μπορείς να το χαρίσεις κιόλας ούε μπορείς να το στειλεις για scrap καινουριο πλοίο!Εχεις βρει εσύ καποιον τέτοιο αγοραστή??? :Razz:

----------


## iliaskexrias

αρα φιλε μου ανθρακας ο θυσαυρος ετσι?

πιστευω οτι ετσι οπως εχουνε εξελιχθει τα πραγματα 
οι ποιο δυνατοι θα επιβιωσουνε!!!!

----------


## owner

Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΩΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ .ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ 1. ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΖΟΝ 1 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ 31 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ .ΜΕΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 2 ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ΣΕ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΩΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ.ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.

----------


## iliaskexrias

σε καμια περιπτωση η εποχη γουτου νομικου δεν συγκρινετε με τα σημερινα χαλια της γραμμης.....

και οσο για την αναβαθμιση της γραμμης ποια αναβαθμιση?

ξεχνας τι εγινε την ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ!!!!!!!

ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ.........

----------


## speedrunner

Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων απο 22/06 και μετά εμφανίζει σαν εταιρία του Highspeed 1 την ΑΝΕΚ. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όταν ανακοινώθηκε ότι η ΑΝΕΚ αγόρασε την HSW, αναφερόταν ότι η μεταφορά θα γίνει σταδιακά σε ενα χρόνο. Μάλλον άρχισε... ¶ρτεμις, Highspeed 1, next  :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όταν ανακοινώθηκε ότι η ΑΝΕΚ αγόρασε την HSW, αναφερόταν ότι η μεταφορά θα γίνει σταδιακά σε ενα χρόνο. Μάλλον άρχισε... ¶ρτεμις, Highspeed 1, next



Εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να έχει σχέση με την άγονη, με το σκεπτικό ότι και το ¶ρτεμις και το Highspeed 1 είναι στην ίδια εταιρία και έτσι το αντικαθιστά στα δρομολόγια της άγονης γιατί η αλλάγη γίνετε ακριβώς με την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του Αρτεμις. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> Εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να έχει σχέση με την άγονη, με το σκεπτικό ότι και το ¶ρτεμις και το Highspeed 1 είναι στην ίδια εταιρία και έτσι το αντικαθιστά στα δρομολόγια της άγονης γιατί η αλλάγη γίνετε ακριβώς με την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του Αρτεμις.


Δεν ξέρω υποθέτω κι εγώ ότι μας φωτίζετε εσείς  :Very Happy:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Εχω προσεξει οτι απο τοτε που το highspeed 1 περασε στην ανεκ η ταχυτητα του δεν ξεπερναει τα 20 ν.μ.!!Γιατι??

----------


## gtogias

Το πλοίο που άλλαξε τα δεδομένα στο ταξίδι των Κυκλάδων στην προ vodaphone εποχή του, Απρίλιος 2003, στον Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46274

----------


## captain 83

Από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο μέχρι τον δίαυλο των Ωρεων πάει κομμένο. Απο κει και πέρα του δίνει και καταλαβαίνει. Χτυπάει 30άρια.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο μέχρι τον δίαυλο των Ωρεων πάει κομμένο. Απο κει και πέρα του δίνει και καταλαβαίνει. Χτυπάει 30άρια.


 Λογικο ειναι αυτο !! Αφου ειναι πολυ κονταά στις ακτες . Εδω και το ΕΞ.ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ κοβει ταχυτητα οταν περνα απο την Αγ.Κυριακή (το επηνιο του Τρικεριού)

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Αυξάνεται απο 6 ιουλιου η διαρκεια ταξιδιου του HIGHSPEED 1 .
Απο τοτε και μετα στα δρομολόγια του φαίνοντα ταχύτητες συμβατικου

Δείτε εδω 
http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/sporades.html

----------


## Ergis

για λογαριασμο της ανεκ ειναι εκει;;;εντυπωση μου κανει που γραφονται οι ωρες στην σελιδα της ανεκαπο την στιγμη που δεν εχει γινει ακομα η συγχωνευση...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> για λογαριασμο της ανεκ ειναι εκει;;;εντυπωση μου κανει που γραφονται οι ωρες στην σελιδα της ανεκαπο την στιγμη που δεν εχει γινει ακομα η συγχωνευση...


 Πριν δυο περιπου εβδομάδες και στο σύστημα αναγράφεται ως εταιρεία η ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## sea world

> για λογαριασμο της ανεκ ειναι εκει;;;εντυπωση μου κανει που γραφονται οι ωρες στην σελιδα της ανεκαπο την στιγμη που δεν εχει γινει ακομα η συγχωνευση...


MPOREI NA MHN EXEI GINEI H SYGXWNEYSH OPWS LES AGAPHTE ERGH, ALLA APO TO PRWTO S.A.S. FAINOTAN TO PLOIO NA ANHKEI STHN ANEK! :Wink:  DES PARAKATW




> Aπο τα θέματα του Σ.Α.Σ :
> 
> Γ) Τροποποίηση δρομολόγησης Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ «ΧΑΙ ΣΠΙΝΤ 1» και εκτέλεση δρομολογίων στη γραμμή «Αγ.Κωνσταντίνου Φθιώτιδας – Β. Σποράδων» για το χρονικό διάστημα από 04-05-09 έως 06-09-09 και εν συνεχεία στη γραμμή «ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – Δ. ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ» για το χρονικό διάστημα από 07-9-09 έως 15-4-10.


 
GI AYTO EMFANIZETAI KAI STO site THS ANEK!!

----------


## High1

Σωστός ο sea world!! Και αυτό που έχω να προσθέσω-χωρίς σχόλια-είναι ότι ο χειμώνας προβλέπεται μακρύς και βαρύς.........!!

----------


## hsw

Δυστυχώς... Είδα και πρόσφατα διαφήμιση της ΑΝΕΚ σε εφημερίδα, για το πλοίο και το δρομολόγιό του στις Σποράδες

----------


## Eng

Πάντως η ταχύτητα στα τελευταια δρομολογια το δινει 30+ από Δίαυλο μέχρι Αλόνησο. Για μεσα στο Διαυλο επειδη υπάρχουν αλιευτικές περιοχες καθώς επίσης και οι παντοφλες που κροσαρουν τον διαυλο από Γλύφα - Αγιόκαμπο, το HS 1 πάει κάπου στα 20. Επίσης για την διευκρινυση, το Χαρούλα περνάει πλέον 1,5ν.μ ανοιχτα από την Αγ. Κυριακή και ετσι δεν κοβει καθόλου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

χτές λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση του απο τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47414

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47415

----------


## diagoras

Highspeed1 απο μια πιο καλλιτεχνικη σκοπια 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48589

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο για το πλοιο το οποιο αποκαλυπτει οτι καποτε ταξιδευε με 40 ν.μ!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
ενω μεγιστη ειχε τα 44 και υπηρεσιακη τα 38!!(εκανε το πειραιας-συρος σε 2 ωρες!!!!!!!!!!!)τωρα γιατι δυσκολευεται να πιασει τα 30?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): http://library.techlink.gr/4t/articl...42&article=303

----------


## iliaskexrias

απλα επειδη πολυ απλα 

οταν βρισκετε φουλ 9 απο τις 10 ωρες δρομολογιου
και με τετοια καταναλωση τι περιμενεις?

κοβουμε δυσκολοι καιροι πολλοι δυσκολοι...
τρεχουνε τα δανεια παιζουμε και μονοι μας 

δεν τρελαθηκαμε ακομα... σωστος???

ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ!!!!!

----------


## karystos

Σε όσους έζησαν βέβαια το Highspeed 1 εκείνων των ημερών το άρθρο προκαλεί επιεικώς θυμηδία, προφανώς πρόκειται περί άλλου πλοίου. Επειδή μάλιστα αναφέρεται και ο τότε πλοίαρχος καπτα Γιάννης Λυγεράκης και οι δύο "ψιλονίλες που έπαθε λόγω των ανεπαρκών λιμανιών", άν κάποτε μιλήσει ο άνθρωπος αυτός για τις συνθήκες που ταξίδευε το πλοίο τότε, θα γελάσει ο κάθε πικραμένος. Απλά να πω ότι ο πρώην ιδιοκτήτης του ως Captain George κ. Βαλσαμής είχε ετοιμάσει ολόκληρη τεχνική έκθεση για να το επιστρέψει στα ναυπηγεία ως άχρηστο, μετά από τα στραπάτσα που είχε πάθει στην Αδριατική, πριν του το αγοράσει η MFD κι όχι οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ. Τα 40 ή 44 μίλια και οι δύο ώρες τη Σύρο αποτελούν δημιουργήματα της φαντασίας του αρθρογράφου βέβαια, καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Οπότε μην εμπιστεύεστε και πολύ εύκολα όσα διάφοροι γράφουν. Τα 30 μίλια που πηγαίνει σήμερα είναι υπερεξαιρετικά και αυτό που είπε ο προλαλήσας για την κατανάλωση επίσης σωστό είναι.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου πρέπει το 2002-2003 να έφευγε ο7:30 από Πειραιά και να έφθανε 10:15-10:30  Σύρο.

----------


## τοξοτης

[QUOTE=Maroulis Nikos;226568]χτές λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση του απο τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο.

Ε! Αφού το ξεκίνησες απο Αγ.Κων/νο να μη δείξω και εγώ από Αλόννησο (02/08/2009)

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ!ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ!!:-D:-D:-D

----------


## karystos

Το που ανήκει το πλοίο και για ποιού λογαριασμό ταξιδεύει και με τι χαρτιά αποτελεί αυτή τη στιγμή τον μεγαλύτερο γρίφο της Ακτοπλοίας. Κανονικά έπρεπε να ταξιδεύει στο τρίτο ενδοκυκλαδικό με σινιάλα και χαρτιά της ΑΝΕΚ. Επειδή όμως είμαστε στο Γιουνανιστάν ταξιδεύει όπου του καπνίσει με όποια σινιάλα του καπνίσει.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Το που ανήκει το πλοίο και για ποιού λογαριασμό ταξιδεύει και με τι χαρτιά αποτελεί αυτή τη στιγμή τον μεγαλύτερο γρίφο της Ακτοπλοίας. Κανονικά έπρεπε να ταξιδεύει στο τρίτο ενδοκυκλαδικό με σινιάλα και χαρτιά της ΑΝΕΚ. Επειδή όμως είμαστε στο Γιουνανιστάν ταξιδεύει όπου του καπνίσει με όποια σινιάλα του καπνίσει.


μηπως απλως σκεφτονται του χρονου να το μεταφερουν πισω στις κυκλαδες.οποτε και δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαξουν τα σινιαλα!

----------


## τοξοτης

Κατ αρχάς δε μου αρέσει ή έκφραση Unanistan.
  Unan σημαίνει Ίωνας και Unanistan η χώρα του Ίωνα,
  Τιμή και δόξα στις  χαμένες πατρίδες.
  Όταν όμως λέγετε ειρωνικά από τους σφαγείς νομάδες που τίποτα δε προσέφεραν στον πολιτισμό μου προκαλεί ………………
  Τώρα όσον αφορά χρώματα σινιάλα κλπ κλπ χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός ή του επαγγέλματος θα δώσω μια δική μου εξήγηση 
  Πολλές φορές όταν μία εταιρεία αγοράζει ένα πακέτο μετοχών μιας άλλης (έστω πλειοψηφικό) δε σημαίνει ότι την <εξαφανίζει> . Μπορεί η εταιρεία να κρατήσει την επωνυμία και τα <διακριτικά της > (π.χ η COSMOTE πήρε το πλειοψηφικό πακέτο της ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ΑΕ η οποία συνεχίζει με την ίδια φίρμα άσχετα αν το Δ.Σ. έχει άλλη σύνθεση )
  ¶λλες φορές και για ψυχολογικούς λόγους του καταναλωτικού κοινού η φίρμα παραμένει ή ίδια.
  Στην περίπτωση ΑΝΕΚ HSW έγινε εξαγορά ενός πακέτου μετοχών της τάξης του 35% κατά τα λεγόμενα. (αν και πλειοψηφικό απΆ ότι φαίνεται πόσο εύκολο είναι σε <σε μια νύχτα> να αλλάξεις τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα όλων των πλοίων , γιατί αν αλλάξουν πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλα και όχι μόνο του ΧΑΙ ΣΠΙΝΤ 1.)
  Όσον αφορά τα δρομολόγια φαντάζομαι ότι το ΧΑΙ ΣΠΙΝΤ 1 θα συνεχίσει ( και σωστό είναι , για φαντάσου να ήσουν κάτοικος των Σποράδων και μέσα στο καλοκαίρι να σου έλεγαν σου παίρνουμε το καράβι γιατί άλλαξε το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς ή το Δ.Σ.) τα δρομολόγια που είχε σα HSW μέχρι τέλους.
  Δε μπορώ δε να καταλάβω γιατί αν του χρόνου πάει Κυκλάδες πρέπει να έχει τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της HSW και όχι της ΑΝΕΚ αν αποφασιστεί ή αλλαγή χρωμάτων και σινιάλων στα πλοία.

----------


## hsw

και γιατι δηλαδη αφου δεν γινεται να γινει αλλαγη σινιαλων τα δρομολογια τα κανει ως ΑΝΕΚ; γιατι εγινε τοτε η αλλαγη αυτη στα δρομολογια?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> και γιατι δηλαδη αφου δεν γινεται να γινει αλλαγη σινιαλων τα δρομολογια τα κανει ως ΑΝΕΚ; γιατι εγινε τοτε η αλλαγη αυτη στα δρομολογια?


το πλοιο επρεπε να φαινεται πως ανηκει η καλυτερα ναυλωθηκε στην ανεκ οταν αποφασισαν να βαλουν στα ενδοκυκλαδικα το αρτεμις!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Το να τυπώσεις εισητήρια με το όνομα ΑΝΕΚ αντί HSW είναι εύκολο.
Το να αποσύρεις τα Χ καράβια μιάς εταιρείας για αλλαγή χρωμάτων και σινιάλων μεσοκαλόκαιρα δε ξέρω πόσο ευκολο είναι.
Αλλά όπως προείπα γιατί είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξουν , μπορεί νομίζω να μείνουν και ως έχουν (αυτά είναι νομικά θέματα)

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

και εγω αυτης της αποψης ειμαι..δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να λενε anek lines τα highspeed..το οτι η ανεκ εχει πλειψηφικο ποσοστο sth hellenic δεν παει να πει οτι θα αλλαξουν ντε και καλα ονομα..οτι και να λεμε βεβαια εμεις η εταιρια θα αποφασισει τι θα κανει τελικα..

----------


## karystos

Η αλλαγή σινιάλων κανονικά δεν είναι στην ευχέρεια της εταιρείας αλλά υποχρεωτική.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η αλλαγή σινιάλων κανονικά δεν είναι στην ευχέρεια της εταιρείας αλλά υποχρεωτική.


Φίλε μου η άποψή σου είναι άποψη νομικού επειδή όπως δήλωσα εγώ δεν είμαι ειδικός (νομικός) και μόνο αυτοί φαντάζομαι ότι είναι γνώστες.
Τώρα ασχετα αν πρέπει ή δε πρέπει ξαναρωτάω νομίζεις ότι είναι ευκολο να αποσυρθούν ΚΑΤΑΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΑ όλα τα πλοία της HSW , γιατί αν αλλάξουν πρέπει να αλλάξουν χρώματα και συνιάλα όλα τα πλοία της και όχι επιλεκτικά μόνο το ΧΑΙ ΣΠΙΝΤ 1
Παντως εκτός λάθους σε καμμιά άλλη γραμμή που εξυπηρετεί η HSW δεν είδα να γίνει αναφορά περί χρωμάτων και συνιάλων.

----------


## karystos

Τα άλλα πλοία της HSW ανήκουν σε αυτήν και δουλευουν γι αυτήν. οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα αλλαγής σινιάλων, ούτε και επιτρέπεται. Το HIGHSPEED 1 τελεί υπό ναύλωση της ΑΝΕΚ για να δικαιολογηθούν τα αδικαιολόγητα του διαγωνισμού για τις άγονες. Το ότι η ΑΝΕΚ είνα ο μεγαλομέτοχος της HSW δε σημαίνει τίποτα. Η HSW είναι ανεξάρτητη εταιρεία γι αυτό κι εχει τα σινιάλα της. Από τη στιγμή όμως που το HIGHSPEED 1 είναι ναυλωμένο πρέπει να έχει τα σινιάλα του ναυλωτή άσχετα αν είναι εύκολο ή δύσκολο. Όπως ακριβώς και το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ, που τελεί επίσης υπό ναυλωση ή όπως το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ κάθε φορά που ναυλώνεται στην CoTuNAv.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι δέν ισχύει κάτι νομοθετικά τουλάχιστο στο θέμα του χρωματισμού. Τα σινιάλα ειναι θέμα ναυλοσυμφώνου (το οποίο θα έπρεπε να κατατίθεται μαζι με τα υπόλοιπα δικαιολογητικά). Απλά γίνετε ποιό πασιφανές ότι η όλη υπόθεση ειναι οπτική απάτη και μόνο...

----------


## τοξοτης

[QUOTE=karystos;238854]Τα άλλα πλοία της HSW ανήκουν σε αυτήν και δουλευουν γι αυτήν. οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα αλλαγής σινιάλων, ούτε και επιτρέπεται. Το HIGHSPEED 1 τελεί υπό ναύλωση της ΑΝΕΚ QUOTE]

Παραθέτω το πιό κάτω άρθρο απ' όπου φαίνεται ότι η ΑΝΕΚ αγόρασε το ποσοστό των μετοχών των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ (ούτε επί Μινωικών είχε γίνει αλλαγή συνιάλων )
Τώρα απο τα λίγα που ξέρω δεν νομίζω ότι όταν γίνεται εξαγορά Χ ποσοστού μετοχών μιας εταιρείας από μιά άλλη αφορά μία <ναύλωση> μόνο (όταν αφορά ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία ) αλλά συμμετοχή στα διοικητικά της εταιρείας και ανάλογα του ποσοστού τις ψήφους και τις θέσεις στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο

Στα "χέρια" της ΑΝΕΚ οι μετοχές των Μινωικών Γραμμών στη Hellenic Seaways
14/05/09 

Έκλεισε την Τρίτη το βράδυ και ανακοινώθηκε επισήμως χθες το πρωί η συμφωνία εξαγοράς των μετοχών που κατέχουν οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ στην Hellenic Seaways από την ΑΝΕΚ, η οποία γίνεται πλέον απόλυτα κυρίαρχη δύναμη στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες και σοβαρός ανταγωνιστής των υπολοίπων στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής, σε αντίθεση με την άλλοτε κραταιά εταιρεία του Ηρακλείου που περιορίζεται μόνο στην γραμμή Ηρακλείου – Πειραιά.
Σύμφωνα με τις υπάρχουσες πληροφορίες η εξαγορά από την ΑΝΕΚ, των μετοχών της Hellenic Seaways που κατέχουν οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ έγινε δυνατή έπειτα από διευκολύνσεις χρηματοδοτικής φύσεως που παρείχε ο όμιλος Grimaldi με τη συνδρομή των τραπεζών Πειραιώς και Credit Swiss. 
Ουσιαστικά ο όμιλος Grimaldi και η ΑΝΕΚ συμφώνησαν να δώσει ο πρώτος τις μετοχές σε μία προσυμφωνημένη τιμή [σς. Στα 125 εκατομμύρια ευρώ] και η αποπληρωμή να γίνει σε βάθος χρόνου με τραπεζική εγγύηση. 
Λογιστικά η διαδικασία αυτή θα εμφανίσει την ΑΝΕΚ να έχει υποχρεώσεις προς τον όμιλο Grimaldi ο οποίος με τη σειρά του θα εμφανίζεται ότι έχει απαιτήσεις από την ΑΝΕΚ. Ρόλο ως εγγυητές καλής εκτέλεσης έχουν οι τράπεζες Πειραιώς και Credit Suisse η συμβολή των οποίων στη συμφωνία είναι καθοριστική καθώς αναλαμβάνουν όλο το βάρος ολοκλήρωσής της. Η τιμή αγοράς των μετοχών της Hellenic Seaways δεν έγινε γνωστή αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση η πραγματική τιμή όπως εκτιμούν τραπεζικοί κύκλοι είναι σε άμεση συνάρτηση με τους λοιπούς όρους της συμφωνίας. 
Το σχήμα ΑΝΕΚ-Sea Star-Hellenic Seaways το οποίο ελέγχεται ουσιαστικά από τον κ. Γιάννη Βαρδινογιάννη, διαμορφώνει το δεύτερο μεγάλο πόλο στην εσωτερική ακτοπλοΐα και αποτελεί το αντίπαλο δέος στην Attica Group. Η Minoan Lines περιορίζεται πλέον μόνο στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο. Και οι τρεις εταιρείες (ΑΝΕΚ, Attica, Minoan) έχουν βέβαια έντονη παρουσία στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής. 
ΑΝΕΚ και Ηellenic Seaways έχουν πλέον παρουσία σχεδόν σε όλο το Αιγαίο και κυρίως στις μεγάλες και σημαντικού εμπορικού ενδιαφέροντος γραμμές. Ειδικότερα έχουν σημαντική παρουσία στις Κυκλάδες, στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο (Μυτιλήνη, Σάμο Ικαρία), στις γραμμές της Κρήτης, Βόρειες Σποράδες, Αργοσαρωνικό. Το νέο σχήμα δεν έχει προς το παρόν παρουσία στη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων όπου εκεί κυριαρχεί η Blue Star του ομίλου Attica.
H απόκτηση σημαντικού πλειοψηφικού πακέτου στη HSW από το σχήμα ΑΝΕΚ-Sea Star εκτιμάται ότι είναι η πρώτη κίνηση σε ένα σχέδιο που δίνει στην ΑΝΕΚ αυξημένο ρόλο στα συνολικά επιχειρησιακά σχέδια του συγκροτήματος στο οποίο σημαντικό ρόλο έχει ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΑΝΕΚ Γιάννης Βαρδινογιάννης και ο όμιλος Ρέστη.
Όπως είναι γνωστό ο κ. Βαρδινογιάννης ελέγχει το 39,42 των μετοχών της Sea Star Capital και ο όμιλος Ρέστη το 12,92%.
Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι η ΑΝΕΚ θα προχωρήσει στο άμεσο μέλλον σε αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου προκειμένου να καλύψει ένα μέρος της συναλλαγής. Ταυτόχρονα εξετάζεται και η απορρόφηση μελλοντικά της Hellenic Seaways από την ΑΝΕΚ, ενώ τα σχέδια φθάνουν μέχρι και τη δημιουργία τομέων δραστηριότητας (ταχύπλοα, συμβατικά κ.λπ.). Πάντως ως προς τα σχέδια που αφορούν την ΑΝΕΚ ο όμιλος Ρέστη δηλώνει ότι συμμετέχει.
*Η ανακοίνωση*Η ανακοίνωση έχει ως εξής:
Σύμφωνα με το Ν. 3340/2005, τις αποφάσεις 3/347/2005 και 5/204/2000 του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς όπως ισχύουν, και σε συνέχεια της από 11.05.2009 ανακοίνωσής της, η Εταιρεία ανακοινώνει ότι το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο ενέκρινε σήμερα σχέδιο συμφωνίας με την εταιρεία "ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ Α.Ε." για την πώληση του συνόλου της συμμετοχής της Εταιρείας στην εταιρεία Hellenic Seaways (ποσοστού συμμετοχής 33,35% επί του μετοχικού της κεφαλαίου), έναντι συνολικού τιμήματος ύψους 125.000.000 Ευρώ. Το εν λόγω τίμημα πρόκειται να καταβληθεί τμηματικά μέχρι το τέταρτο τρίμηνο του έτους 2012, οπότε και θα ολοκληρωθεί η συμφωνία.
Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο παρείχε εξουσιοδοτήσεις σε μέλη του για την ολοκλήρωση και υπογραφή της συμφωνίας που αναμένεται να γίνει εντός των επομένων ημερών και θα τελεί μεταξύ άλλων υπό την αίρεση της προηγούμενης εγκρίσεως της από την Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού. 
Η Εταιρεία θα προβεί στις απαραίτητες ανακοινώσεις προς το επενδυτικό κοινό με την υπογραφή της οριστικής συμφωνίας σύμφωνα πάντα με τις επιταγές της χρηματιστηριακής νομοθεσίας 

Όταν δίνεις λοιπόν *125.000.000 ευρώ* θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό δε λέγεται ναύλωση ενός πλοίου.
Εκτός λάθους ούτε τα μισά δεν είναι η πίττα όλων των άγονων γραμμών.

----------


## karystos

Μα δε λέει κανένας ότι η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είναι ο μεγαλομέτοχος της HSW. Αυτό όμως αύριο αλλάζει, όπως έχει γίνει τόσες φορές και με τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ. Τά πλοία της HSW ανήκουν στην ΑΝΕΚ και στους υπόλοιπους μετόχους. Αν θέλει να αλλάξει το σινιάλο της HSW πρέπει να συγκαλέσει Γ.Σ. και να παρθεί σχετική απόφαση. Και πάλι όμως αν το σινιάλο αυτό ταυτίζεται με της ΑΝΕΚ θα πρόκειται για παραπλάνηση, αφού πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικές εταιρείες. Το HIGHSPEED 1 όμως "ανήκει", για όσο διάστημα είναι ναυλωμένο, στην ΑΝΕΚ και μόνο, οπότε για να είναι καθαρά τα πράγματα θα επρεπε να φέρει τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ. Κι όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά να είναι ενταγμένο στον ISM της ΑΝΕΚ και πολλά άλλα πράγματα. Το HIGHSPEED 1 και το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ διαφέρουν από τα άλλα πλοία της HSW επειδή είναι ναυλωμένα από την ΑΝΕΚ. Όπως βλέπεις αν και είναι μεγαλομέτοχος ναυλώνει πλοία από την HSW. Το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Είναι δύο διαφορετικά νομικά πρόσωπα.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Με 32.4 αυτη την στιγμη το HIGHSPEED 1!!!Καιρο ειχε να πιασει τετοια ταχυτητα!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Το Highspeed 1 φτάνει στον Αγ.Κωνσταντίνο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 1*...στην Τηνο. 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55210

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 το Highspeed1 δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ TO ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΝΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!!
ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΧΑΡΑΜΙΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.

----------


## Leo

07:50 έφθασε στο Λαύριο, σύντομα θα εκτελεσθούν οι γραφές, αφού η ¶ρτεμις δεν έχει αναχωρήσει από τη Σύρο σήμερα για δρομολόγιο.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55427

----------


## speedrunner

> 07:50 έφθασε στο Λαύριο, σύντομα θα εκτελεσθούν οι γραφές, αφού η ¶ρτεμις δεν έχει αναχωρήσει από τη Σύρο σήμερα για δρομολόγιο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55427


Το σημερινό δρομολόγιο *του* ¶ρτεμις είναι στις 09:00, και όπως έχω ξαναπεί τα δρομολόγια του είναι ανοιχτά μέχρι και την τετάρτη, οπότε να περιμένουμε δρομολόγια απο την Πέμπτη.

----------


## NAXOS

KAΠΤΑΙΝ ΣΤΙΣ 9 ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ
Η ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ........

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55428

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ναι το είδα που έφυγε....  :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Τι θα το βαψουν ΑΝΕΚ το χαισπιντ 1?οχι οτι μου κανει εντυπωση, το δικαιωμα το εχει αλλα μου κακοφαινεται παρα πολυ..κριμα θα χαραμηστει το καραβακι..

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 άφιξη του Highspeed 1 στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55559

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55560

----------


## laz94

> 4/9 άφιξη του Highspeed 1 στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55559
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55560


Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες! Ευχαριστούμε Δημητρη! :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> 4/9 άφιξη του Highspeed 1 στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55559
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55560


*Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου Δημήτρη!!Σε ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ από το λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου!!Να είσαι καλά!!* :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Έναρξη δρομολογίων για το Highspeed 1 την Παρασκευή 11 Σεπτεμβρίου.
Οι ώρες και τα δρομολόγια είναι διαφορετικές απο αυτές του ¶ρτεμις και αν ισχύσουν οι ώρες που έχουν δώσει η ταχύτητα του πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 30-32 μίλια  :Surprised:  ενδεικτικά το Σύρος - Πάρος σε 45 λεπτά :Surprised: 

Τα δρομολόγια είναι:
*Δευτέρα: Σύρος  - Πάρος - Νάξος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Θηρασιά - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Θηρασιά - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο
Τρίτη: Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ηρακλειά - Σχοινούσα - Κουφονήσι - Κατάπολα - Αιγιάλη - Δονούσα - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο
Τετάρτη: Σύρο - Τήνο -Ανδρο - Τήνο - Σύρο - Κύθνο - Κέα - Λαύριο
Πέμπτη: ΡΕΠΟ
Παρασκευή: Λαύριο - Κέα - Κύθνο - Σύρο
Σάββατο: Σύρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Κίμωλο - Μήλο - Κίμωλο - Φολέγανδρο - Σίκινο - Σαντορίνη - Ίο - Νάξο - Σύρο
Κυριακή: Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Δονούσα - Αιγιάλη - Κατάπολα - Κουφονήσι - Σχοινούσα - Ηρακλειά - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο*

Η μεγαλύτερη αλλαγή είναι αυτή των δρομολογίων που καταλήγουν σε Μήλο και Ανάφη όπου η επιστροφή είναι την ίδια ημέρα και όχι την επόμενη όπως ήταν μέχρι τώρα με το ¶ρτεμις

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Έναρξη δρομολογίων για το Highspeed 1 την Παρασκευή 11 Σεπτεμβρίου.
> Οι ώρες και τα δρομολόγια είναι διαφορετικές απο αυτές του ¶ρτεμις και αν ισχύσουν οι ώρες που έχουν δώσει η ταχύτητα του πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 30-32 μίλια  ενδεικτικά το Σύρος - Πάρος σε 45 λεπτά
> 
> Τα δρομολόγια είναι:
> *Δευτέρα: Σύρος  - Πάρος - Νάξος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Θηρασιά - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Θηρασιά - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο
> Τρίτη: Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ηρακλειά - Σχοινούσα - Κουφονήσι - Κατάπολα - Αιγιάλη - Δονούσα - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο
> Τετάρτη: Σύρο - Τήνο -Ανδρο - Τήνο - Σύρο - Κύθνο - Κέα - Λαύριο
> Πέμπτη: ΡΕΠΟ
> Παρασκευή: Λαύριο - Κέα - Κύθνο - Σύρο
> ...


ENΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ!!!ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗΜΕΝΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ!!!
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΑ 28-29.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ!! :Surprised: 
ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΚΡΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ ???

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Έναρξη δρομολογίων για το Highspeed 1 την Παρασκευή 11 Σεπτεμβρίου.
> Οι ώρες και τα δρομολόγια είναι διαφορετικές απο αυτές του ¶ρτεμις και αν ισχύσουν οι ώρες που έχουν δώσει η ταχύτητα του πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 30-32 μίλια  ενδεικτικά το Σύρος - Πάρος σε 45 λεπτά
> 
> Τα δρομολόγια είναι:
> *Δευτέρα: Σύρος - Πάρος - Νάξος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος - Ίος - Θηρασιά - Σαντορίνη - Ανάφη - Σαντορίνη - Θηρασιά - Ίο - Σίκινο - Φολέγανδρο - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο*
> *Τρίτη: Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Ηρακλειά - Σχοινούσα - Κουφονήσι - Κατάπολα - Αιγιάλη - Δονούσα - Νάξο - Πάρο - Σύρο*
> *Τετάρτη: Σύρο - Τήνο -Ανδρο - Τήνο - Σύρο - Κύθνο - Κέα - Λαύριο*
> *Πέμπτη: ΡΕΠΟ*
> *Παρασκευή: Λαύριο - Κέα - Κύθνο - Σύρο*
> ...


 Που ακριβος μπορουμε να δουμε τα δρομολογια ??

----------


## speedrunner

> Που ακριβος μπορουμε να δουμε τα δρομολογια ??



Δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη κάπου αναρτημένα στο internet.

Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι η αναχώρηση απο Σύρο είναι κάθε μέρα στις 07:00 το πρωί και απο Λαύριο την Παρασκευή στις 17:00

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη κάπου αναρτημένα στο internet.
> 
> Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι η αναχώρηση απο Σύρο είναι κάθε μέρα στις 07:00 το πρωί και απο Λαύριο την Παρασκευή στις 17:00


Διλαδι δεν μπορεις να μου κανεις τι χαρι να μου πεις πια θα ειναι τα δρομολογια απο και προς φολεγανδρο και τι ακριβις αφιξοανχορισεις που θα πιανει απο και προς φολεγανδρο  :Razz: ??

----------


## speedrunner

> Διλαδι δεν μπορεις να μου κανεις τι χαρι να μου πεις πια θα ειναι τα δρομολογια απο και προς φολεγανδρο και τι ακριβις αφιξοανχορισεις που θα πιανει απο και προς φολεγανδρο ??


Μα αυτά γράφω ποιο πάνω, γράφω όλα τα νησιά που θα πηγαίνει και τις ημέρες που θα έρχεται Φολέγανδρο.
Αν θες και τις ακριβείς ώρες μόνο για Φολέγανδρο αυτές είναι:

*Δευτέρα* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 09:30,
απο Φολέγανδρο 09:35 - Ανάφη 11:55
απο Ανάφη 12:00 - Φολέγανδρο 14:20
Απο Φολέγανδρο 14:25 - Σύρος 16:55

*Σαββάτο* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 10:30
απο Φολέγανδρο 10:35 - Μήλος 11:50
απο Μήλο 12:00 - Φολέγανδρος 13:15
απο Φολέγανδρο 13:20 - Σύρος 16:50

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Μα αυτά γράφω ποιο πάνω, γράφω όλα τα νησιά που θα πηγαίνει και τις ημέρες που θα έρχεται Φολέγανδρο.
> Αν θες και τις ακριβείς ώρες μόνο για Φολέγανδρο αυτές είναι:
> 
> *Δευτέρα* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 09:30,
> απο Φολέγανδρο 09:35 - Ανάφη 11:55
> απο Ανάφη 12:00 - Φολέγανδρο 14:20
> Απο Φολέγανδρο 14:25 - Σύρος 16:55
> 
> *Σαββάτο* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 10:30
> ...


 Ναι ιδα τις μερες απλος ηθελα να δω και ωρες ...σε ευχαριστω πολλι παντος..Α και κατι που ειδα τωρα εχει μονο 5 λεπτα παραμονι στο λιμανι μας διλαδι η που δεν θα προλαβενει να τις τιρει τις ωρες αφιξοαναχορισεις η που θα γινετε χαμος στο λιμανι με τους λοστρομους να φοναζουν και ο κοσμος να προσπαθει να κανει αγονα δρομου για να κανει τι δουλια του ..ελεος ρε παιδια μιαλο θελει βαλτε τουλαχιστον ενα 10λεπτο στο λιμανι να μπορουμε να κανουμε τι δουλια μας ειπαμε στι φολεγανδρο ειμαστε και μαλιστα χειμονα αλα οχι και ετσι  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μα αυτά γράφω ποιο πάνω, γράφω όλα τα νησιά που θα πηγαίνει και τις ημέρες που θα έρχεται Φολέγανδρο.
> Αν θες και τις ακριβείς ώρες μόνο για Φολέγανδρο αυτές είναι:
> 
> *Δευτέρα* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 09:30,
> απο Φολέγανδρο 09:35 - Ανάφη 11:55
> απο Ανάφη 12:00 - Φολέγανδρο 14:20
> Απο Φολέγανδρο 14:25 - Σύρος 16:55
> 
> *Σαββάτο* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 10:30
> ...


ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ 2ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΕΣ???ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

> Μα αυτά γράφω ποιο πάνω, γράφω όλα τα νησιά που θα πηγαίνει και τις ημέρες που θα έρχεται Φολέγανδρο.
> Αν θες και τις ακριβείς ώρες μόνο για Φολέγανδρο αυτές είναι:
> 
> *Δευτέρα* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 09:30,
> απο Φολέγανδρο 09:35 - Ανάφη 11:55
> απο Ανάφη 12:00 - Φολέγανδρο 14:20
> Απο Φολέγανδρο 14:25 - Σύρος 16:55
> 
> *Σαββάτο* απο Σύρο 07:00 - Φολέγανδρο 10:30
> ...



Φιλε speedrunner αναλυτικα τα δρομολογια υπαρχουν πουθενα?

----------


## speedrunner

> ΣΥΡΟΣ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ 2ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΕΣ???ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ!!!!!


όντως πάρα πολύ γρήγορα αν φανταστείς ότι το Κεντέρης κάνει στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο 4 ώρες.
Φίλε Λεωνίδα τα δρομολόγια έχουν ήδη περαστεί στο openseas, η σελίδα της ANEK δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμη

----------


## speedrunner

> Φιλε speedrunner αναλυτικα τα δρομολογια υπαρχουν πουθενα?


ίσως αυτό βοηθήσει μέχρι να ανεβούν στην σελίδα της ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δηλαδη τα δρομολογια θα τα κανει και σε χρονο χαισπιντ??

----------


## speedrunner

> δηλαδη τα δρομολογια θα τα κανει και σε χρονο χαισπιντ??


Έτσι φαίνεται, και όπως βλέπω δεν άλλαξαν οι τιμές( για τώρα ), αυτά να τα βλέπει η ΝΕΛ.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τουλαχιστον δεν θα χασει την ιδιοτητα του!!!κατι ειναι κ αυτο..οχι σαν τους κεντερηδες  που τους καταντησαν συμβατικα

----------


## leonidas

Καλα βρε παιδια 5 λεπτα θα καθεται σε καθε λιμανι?  :Surprised:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Έτσι φαίνεται, και όπως βλέπω δεν άλλαξαν οι τιμές( για τώρα ), αυτά να τα βλέπει η ΝΕΛ.


ΚΑΛΑ ΑΝΕΚ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΛ ΙΔΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ (ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ Η ΝΕΛ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΣΩΤΟΣ ΥΙΟΣ):mrgreen::mrgreen:

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ-ΚΕΑ ΠΑΡΕΜΕΙΝΕ 1 ΩΡΑ!!!ΑΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ 18-19 ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> ΚΑΛΑ ΑΝΕΚ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΛ ΙΔΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ (ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ Η ΝΕΛ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΣΩΤΟΣ ΥΙΟΣ):mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ-ΚΕΑ ΠΑΡΕΜΕΙΝΕ 1 ΩΡΑ!!!ΑΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ 18-19 ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ!!!


Αν παρατηρήσεις όσο ποιο μεγάλο είναι ο δρομολόγιο τόσο ποιο γρήγορα πηγαίνει,
για παράδειγμα την Δευτέρα το Σύρος - Πάρος είναι 45' και την Τρίτη 65' :Cool:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ Η ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ???

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πού πάει τώρα και με 30.2 κόμβους?????

----------


## speedrunner

> Πού πάει τώρα και με 30.2 κόμβους?????


¶γνωστο!!! Πάντως τα δρομολόγια είχαν κλείσει και άνοιξαν πριν λίγο, γιατί υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα λιμεναρχεία σύμφωνα με την εταιρία, 
Αυτό που βλέπω τώρα είναι ότι άλλαξε η σημερινή του αναχώρηση απο το Λαύριο απο 17:00 πήγε 19:45.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΤΣΙ!!!
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ??

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΤΣΙ!!!
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ??


Πάει ¶νδρο, γιατί άμα το παρατηρήσατε το ¶ρτεμις πήγε μόνο Tήνο σήμερα!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Πάει ¶νδρο, γιατί άμα το παρατηρήσατε το ¶ρτεμις πήγε μόνο Tήνο σήμερα!!!!!!


Πήγε και ¶νδρο, απλά για κάποιες ώρες το πρωί το AIS ήταν εκτός λειτουργείας

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ θέλω να δώ χωρίς καδένες στις άγκυρες, χωρίς δυνατούς εργάτες, με τεράστιο αργοκίνητο καταπέλτη και χωρίς bow thruster θα μπαίνει στα λιμάνια το χειμώνα...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

31.3 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ AΠΟ ΚΕΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ!!ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ???

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πριν έφτασε τους 35!!!!!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

AYTO ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΙΑ VIP KAI BUSINESS.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠANΩ DECK H TO XOYN KLEISTO??

----------


## speedrunner

> AYTO ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΙΑ VIP KAI BUSINESS.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠANΩ DECK H TO XOYN KLEISTO??


Μάλλον είναι κλειστό για ο αριθμός των κενών θέσεων που δίνει για την οικονομική είναι λίγες για όλο ο καράβι.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μάλλον είναι κλειστό για ο αριθμός των κενών θέσεων που δίνει για την οικονομική είναι λίγες για όλο ο καράβι.


ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ???

----------


## speedrunner

> Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι η αναχώρηση απο Σύρο είναι κάθε μέρα στις 07:00 το πρωί



Τελικά η ώρα αναχώρησης άλλαξε και θα φεύγει στις 08:00.

----------


## leonidas

> Τελικά η ώρα αναχώρησης άλλαξε και θα φεύγει στις 08:00.


Πολλες αλλαγες τελευταια στιγμη...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leonidas

Το πλοιο πριν απο λιγα λεπτα αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι του Λαυριου 19:45 για Κεα 20:40, Κυθνο 21:55 και Συρο 00:10, οπου και ειναι το πρωτο δρομολογιο του στην καινουργια αγονη γραμμη των Κυκλαδων.

Καλη αρχη και καλα ταξιδια !  :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

> ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ???


Περίπου 530

----------


## BULKERMAN

Highspeed 1 σημερα το μεσημερι !! πρωτη φορα που μπηκε καποιο catamaran της σειρας Highspeed στο Γαυριο!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56145

----------


## BULKERMAN

ειναι απο κινητο...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Τώρα πλέον τα δρομολόγιά του και στο site της ΑΝΕΚ!!!!
http://www.anek.gr/greek/dromol/kyklades.html

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> ειναι απο κινητο...


απο τι μπορω να διακρινω τα λογοτυπα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS παρεμειναν.




> Περίπου 530


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!!! :Wink: 

ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ'ΧΟΥΝ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ BUSINESS ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΚΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 726!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Αν παρατηρήσεις όσο ποιο μεγάλο είναι ο δρομολόγιο τόσο ποιο γρήγορα πηγαίνει,
> για παράδειγμα την Δευτέρα το Σύρος - Πάρος είναι 45' και την Τρίτη 65'


 Αυτό έβλεπα κι εγώ. Και μου έκανε εντύπωση!

Κάτι άλλο επίσης. Την Πέμπτη δεν έχει κανένα δρομολόγιο, απ' ό,τι βλέπω.
Τέλος, το openseas για τον Οκτώβριο εξακολουθεί να δίνει δρομολόγια του Αρτεμις.

----------


## speedrunner

> Πάντως τα δρομολόγια είχαν κλείσει και άνοιξαν πριν λίγο, γιατί υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα λιμεναρχεία σύμφωνα με την εταιρία,



Λογικά το πρόβλημα πρέπει να ήταν με το λιμεναρχείο Σύρου, γιατί στις 7:00 που είχε αναχώρηση είχαν αναχώρηση πολλές ημέρες και τα Κεντέρης γι αυτό πρέπει και να πήγε μια ώρα μετά,
όσο για τα δρομολόγια του Αρτεμις είναι εικονικά δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις εισιτήρια, και θα αλλαχθούν σύντομα, μπορεί και μέσα στην ημέρα.

----------


## speedrunner

Ξεκίνησε πριν απο λίγο για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά με ταχύτητα *34,3 μιλίων* :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ HIGHSPEED 1 ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ.
ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΡΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ (ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ???) ΤΟ ΧΑΤΗΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56234

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56235

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56236

----------


## speedrunner

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες,
παρατηρώ ότι ακόμη και με 34 μίλια δεν μπορεί να βγάλει το δρομολόγιο με *πεντάλεπτη* παραμονή στα λιμάνια.:-? Χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω το πλοίο τουλάχιστον στα μεγάλα νησιά.

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε naxos για το ομορφο ρεπορταζ...
Καλη αρχη στο πλοιο!  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Ορίστε και η πρώτη άφιξη πλοίου Highspeed στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου. :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56276

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56277

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56278

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56279

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56280

----------


## speedrunner

και η συνέχεια...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56281

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56282

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56283

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56284

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56285

----------


## leonidas

> και η συνέχεια...



Σε ευχαριστουμε και εσενα φιλε speedrunner για το ρεπορταζ απο την Φολεγανδρο!  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Σας ευχαρσιτούμε για το άμεσο ρεπορτάζ NAXOS και  speedrunner. Είστε καταπληκτικοί....  :Very Happy:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TEΛΕΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!!!
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ!?

----------


## nickosps

Είστε ωραίοι speedrunner και NAXOS!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ HIGHSPEED 1 ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ.
> ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΡΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ (ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ???) ΤΟ ΧΑΤΗΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56234
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56235
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56236





> Ορίστε και η πρώτη άφιξη πλοίου Highspeed στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.


*Συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο σας!!!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτορεπορτάζ από την άφιξη του Highspeed 1 στην Νάξο και στην Φολέγανδρο!!!Να είστε καλά !!!!*

----------


## speedrunner

Και άλλες 5 απο άλλη οπτική γωνία απο την απογευματινή άφιξη

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56366

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56367

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56368

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56369

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56370

----------


## leonidas

> Και άλλες 5 απο άλλη οπτική γωνία απο την απογευματινή άφιξη


Καλα δεν μπηκες και μεσα; Να δεις πως ειναι!
Εκει μπροστα στον καταπελτη, δεν ζηλεψες;:lol:

----------


## speedrunner

> Καλα δεν μπηκες και μεσα; Να δεις πως ειναι!
> Εκει μπροστα στον καταπελτη, δεν ζηλεψες;:lol:


 Στο τσακ ήμουν :Very Happy: , και θα το κάνω μια μέρα αφού περνάει 2 φορές απο Φολέγανδρο θα μπω το πρωί και θα βγώ το απόγευμα :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Πιο μεγάλο είναι το πλάτος του HS1 από την προβλήτα ή μου φαίνεται;
Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου, αγαπητέ SPEEDRUNNER. Νά 'σαι καλά.

----------


## speedrunner

> Πιο μεγάλο είναι το πλάτος του HS1 από την προβλήτα ή μου φαίνεται;
> Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου, αγαπητέ SPEEDRUNNER. Νά 'σαι καλά.


 
Φυσικά και είναι πιο μεγάλο το Highspeed 1 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## noulos

Με την αλλαγή των δρομολογίων δημιουργούνται 2 προβλήματα σχετικά με την προσέγγιση στην Ανδρο:
1) Κάποιος που θέλει να πάει στην Σύρο για δουλειές θα φτάσει εκεί μετά τη 1:00μμ δηλ πολύ αργά!!!
2) Ακόμα κι' αν έφτανε νωρίς, θα είχε πρόβλημα με την επιστροφή! Το Αρτεμις ερχόταν Παρασκευή που έχει απογευματινό δρομολόγιο ο Κεντέρης οπότε μπορούσες να πας αυθημερόν! Τώρα στα έξοδα του ταξιδιού πρέπει να προσθέσεις και διαμονή, διατροφή κλπ.

Υ.Γ.: Τι να υπάρχει άραγε μέσα στα κεφάλια εκείνων που εγκρίνουν τα δρομολόγια; Μυαλό πάντως δεν νομίζω! Εκτός και αν...

----------


## Ergis

> ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ HIGHSPEED 1 ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ.
> ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΡΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ (ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ???) ΤΟ ΧΑΤΗΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56234
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56235
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56236


σευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση κυρ βασιλη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
να σαι καλα.
οντως εγινε το χατιρι μου....αν και δεν το βλεπω να κραταει για πολυ απο την στιγμη που ανεβηκαν στην σελιδα της ανεκ τα δρομολογια κατι λεει αυτο....ας το χαρουμε ομως οσο ειναι στα κοκκινα με την ευχη να παραμεινει ετσι..
και παλι σευχαριστω :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

χθες το HIGHSPEED 1 επιασε 36,4!!!τα σπαει στα νεα του δρομολογια!!Οσον αφορα τα σινιαλα δεν νομιζω να τα αλλαξουν τελικα, γιατι ειχαν τον χρονο αν ηθελαν να το ειχαν κανει ηδη..το οτι τα δρομολογια ειναι στο site της ΑΝΕΚ δεν λεει κατι , ετσι ηταν και το καλοκαιρι με τα δρομολογια του Αγ. Κωνσταντινου

----------


## Naias II

*Highspeed 1* ανοικτά της Σκοπέλου

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57547

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57548

----------


## vinman

> ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57547
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57548


...και χθές το βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης στην Σύρο..!!!
Για τους φίλους Nikos V και NAXOS!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57551

----------


## Nikos_V

vinman σε ευχαριστω πολυ και εαν προσεξεις στην φωτο σου καπου εκει ειμαι και εγω!!Και φυσικα ανταποδιδω :Wink: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57721

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 άφιξη του Highspeed1 στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

MEXΡΙ ΚΑΙ 34.1 ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ-ΣΥΓΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΩΡΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ-ΤΟΣΟ ΣΙΓΑ!

ΕΝΤΩΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ!ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΩ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ΣΤΙΣ 17.50 ΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 18.00!!

----------


## hsw

> MEXΡΙ ΚΑΙ 34.1 ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!
> 
> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ-ΣΥΓΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΩΡΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ-ΤΟΣΟ ΣΙΓΑ!
> 
> ΕΝΤΩΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ!ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΩ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ΣΤΙΣ 17.50 ΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 18.00!!


To πλοίο είναι πολύ συνεπές στα δρομολόγιά του με εξαίρεση τη Δευτέρα και το Σάββατο. Τις μέρες εκείνες έχει δρομολόγια προς Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο κτλ και αδυνατεί να ακολουθήσει τα προγραμματισμένα του ωράρια με αποτέλεσμα τις καθυστερήσεις αυτές. Κατά τ' άλλα, Κουφονήσια, ¶νδρο-Τήνο και Κύθνο-Κέα-Λαύριο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πάει πολύ καλά από άποψη τήρησης των δρομολογίων.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ακριβώς αυτό. Τις Δευτέρες δε βγαίνει το δρομολόγιο, χωρίς καθυστέρηση. Χθες, που ήμουν στην Πάρο, περίμενα να έρθει στις 17.10 για να έρθω Σύρο. Ρωτάω στο κεντρικό πρακτορείο και μου λένε ότι εκείνη τη ώρα ήταν στην Ιο (!). Θα έπρεπε να πάει Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Νάξο και μετά Πάρο και Σύρο. Τελικά, ανέβασε ταχύτητα (όπως μου είπε ο πράκτορας, βλέποντας το AIS) και ταξίδευε με 34 κόμβους. Τελικά έφτασε στην Πάρο στις 19.40. Και είχε δημιουργηθεί θέμα, διότι ορισμένοι επιβάτες είχαν σκοπό να πάνε Σύρο και από κει να πάρουν το BLUE STAR 1 για Ρόδο και ανησυχούσαν μήπως δεν το προλάβουν. Τελικά, όλα καλά και το Highspeed 1 έφτασε στη Σύρο γύρω στις 20.30. 
Πάντως, μιας και μπήκα πρώτη φορά στο HS 1 πρέπει να πω ότι είναι πολύ προσεγμένο πλοίο και πολύ καθαρό.

----------


## tolis milos

Highspeed 1 στο στενο Μηλου-Κιμωλου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59771

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59769

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59770

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Highspeed 1 εν πλω.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61498

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 1*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61500

----------


## speedrunner

Βλέπω ότι το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στην Λαύριο και δεν έκανε δρομολόγια χθες και σήμερα και ούτε το ¶ρτεμις μπήκε στα δρομολόγια?????

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μήπως θες να πεις στο Λαύριο? Στη Ραφήνα είναι δεμένο το Highspeed 2.*

----------


## speedrunner

> *Μήπως θες να πεις στο Λαύριο? Στη Ραφήνα είναι δεμένο το Highspeed 2.*



Ουπς λάθος, είναι πρωί ακόμη για αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!! :Surprised: ops:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Βλέπω ότι το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στην Λαύριο και δεν έκανε δρομολόγια χθες και σήμερα και ούτε το ¶ρτεμις μπήκε στα δρομολόγια?????


ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΩΝ!!ΑΠΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΕΩΣ 31/10/09.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ!

----------


## speedrunner

> ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΩΝ!!ΑΠΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΕΓΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΕΩΣ 31/10/09.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ!



Η απάντηση της εταιρίας είναι ότι το πλοίο θα ανέβει δεξαμενή για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκεται νότια του Σουνίου με προορισμό Πειραιά???) και δεν ξέρει αν θα αντικατασταθεί απο κάποιο άλλο πλοίο. Όσο για το αν έχουν εγκριθεί τα δρομολόγια του απο την στιγμή που έχει πάρει αυτή την γραμμή για 3 χρόνια πρέπει να τα εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια όπως και να έχει.

----------


## leonidas

Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια στα λεμοναδικα... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63414

----------


## nkr

Τελειωσε η αγονη για αυτο η λογο απογορευτικου ηρθε?

----------


## leonidas

Η αγονη τελειωσε γιατι περασε η ημερομηνια οπου ειχε ορισει η ΑΝΕΚ στην αγονη με το Αρτεμις...
Τωρα ποιος ξερει γιατι ηρθε Πειραια και αυτο...

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Μάλλον χειμώνιασε και πέφτουν πολλά τρία πλοία για ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια...
Προς το παρόν, μένουμε με τους δύο Αιόλους και το Αρτεμις δεμένο στο λιμάνι, χωρίς να κάνει δρομολόγια.

Πάντως, εγώ θεωρώ το Highspeed 1 πολύ αξιόλογο πλοίο. Εκανα μαζί του ένα Πάρο - Σύρο και μου άφησε καλές εντυπώσεις, τόσο από το ταξίδεμά του όσο και από τους χώρους και την ευγένεια του πληρώματος.

----------


## τοξοτης

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε αιγαιοπλόε στο τμήμα που αφορά τους χώρους και την ευγένεια-εξυπηρέτηση του πληρώματος.
Όσον αφορά το ταξίδεμά του δε μπορώ να έχω άποψη γιατί το καλοκαίρι που ταξίδεψα μαζί του (18/07 Αγ.Κων/νο-Αλόννησο , 01/08 Αλόννησο-Αγ.Κων/νο) ο καιρός ήταν τέτοιος που δεν επέτρεπε κριτικές.

----------


## panathinaikos23

στο λιμάνη του πειραία
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64063

----------


## nautical96

Highspeed 1...στον Πειραιά στις 27-11
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66847

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 1*...Πειραιας 29-11-2009.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67303

----------


## speedrunner

Στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου τελειώνει η μηνιαία ετήσια ακινησία του πλοίου που έχει εγκριθεί απο το υπουργείο, άραγε θα επιστέψει στα ενδοκυκλαδικά του δρομολόγια? έχετε ακούσει τίποτα εκεί στον Πειραιά?

----------


## arxidokimos

telika to mellon tou omorfou taxuploou ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ολλανδικο HIGHSPEED 1 τον αυγουστο του 2006 στον πειραια.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68296

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωραία φώτο .....και στο βάθος ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ έτοιμο να ''αλωνίσει'' το Αιγαίο.......για 15-20 μέρες :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Α ρε Μανούση τσάκαλε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 1 το 1998 στον πειραια για το απογευματινο δρομολογιο.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68501

----------


## erenShip

θα συνεχίσει να κάνει δρομόλια από το Λαύριο???

----------


## Leo

> θα συνεχίσει να κάνει δρομόλια από το Λαύριο???



Δεν έκανε ποτέ από Λαύριο το πλοίο αυτό δρομολόγια. Απο Σύρο έκανε ενδοκυκλαδικά με μιά προσέγγιση στο Λαύριο την εβδομάδα, για καύσιμα.

----------


## erenShip

.........είσαι σίγουρος?

----------


## speedrunner

> .........είσαι σίγουρος?



Αυτά είναι τα δρομολόγια που έκανε το πλοίο!!!!

----------


## erenShip

.......βασικά το είπα αυτό διότι θα ταξίδευα από Λαύριο με αυτο!

----------


## MYTILENE

Τότε θα σου πρότεινα να πας απο κεί να το ψάξεις το θέμα καλύτερα,ποτέ δε ξέρεις....!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στη Ραφήνα το πλοίο. Έχουμε καμία φωτογραφία του στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας;*

----------


## Super Jet

φυσικα γιωργο! Στις 15-3-2010 αναχωριση απο την Ραφηνα. αφιερομενες σε εσενα.
highspeed 1.JPG
highspeed 1 1.JPG
highspeed 1 2.JPG
Και το απογευμα στις 16:50 κατα την αφιξη του
highspeed 1 3.JPG
highspeed 1 4.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

η συνεχεια...
highspeed 1 5.JPG
highspeed 1 6.JPG
highspeed 1 7.JPG
highspeed 1 8.JPG
highspeed 1 9.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

η συνεχεια...
highspeed 1 10.JPG
highspeed 1 11.JPG
highspeed 1 12.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φίλε Super Jet σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες και την αφιέρωση.* 
*Ανταποδίδω στο θέμα του Κνωσσός Παλάς...*

----------


## noulos

Πολύ ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ φίλε Super Jet!
Μήπως είναι λάθος η ημερομηνία; Νομίζω ότι ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στις 24/3 και στις 15 δεν πρέπει να ήταν ακόμα στην Ραφήνα.

----------


## Super Jet

ναι συγνωμη! 25/3/2010 ηθελα να πώ. καταλάθος πάτησα το 1 αντι το 2. ειναι διπλα-διπλα.

----------


## capten4

αναχωρηση απο ραφηνα στις 1700....

hsd1.JPG

hsd 2.JPG

hsd 3.JPG

hsd 4.JPG

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες και παραστατικες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από την Ραφήνα στις 17:30...Για τον Capten4.*
P4053304.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> *Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από την Ραφήνα στις 17:30...Για τον Capten4.*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83247


Επ, που ήσουν εσύ και δεν σε είδα? Επανέρχομαι με φωτό

----------


## noulos

> αναχωρηση απο ραφηνα στις 1700....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82343
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82344
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82345
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82346


Μέσα ήμουν!!!
Ηταν η πρώτη μου "Highspeedική" εμπειρία. Θετικές γενικά εντυπώσεις και αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι με σχεδόν γεμάτο γκαράζ χάνει αρκετά σε ταχύτητα!
Μακάρι να μείνει όμως (στην Ανδρο)!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μήπως έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό; Για να συγκρίνουμε με το 2 λέω.*

----------


## thanos75

Ξέρουμε εάν θα μείνει με αυτά τα δρομόγια όλο το καλοκαίρι? Δηλαδή πρωινό για Τήνο-Μύκονο στις 11 και απογευματινό γύρω στις 5 για ¶νδρο ή θα αλλάξουν?

----------


## capten4

βραδυνη ξεκουραση στην ησυχη ραφηνα....

----------


## LOS

Λογικά το καλοκαίρι θα κάνει τα κλασικά διπλά δρομολόγια για Τήνο-Μύκονο(+Πάρο το πρωί) και ίσως προσθέσει και την ¶νδρο σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής και της Κυριακής(που θα χρειάζετε ενίσχυση η γραμμή της ¶νδρου). Όλα αυτά βέβαια δεν είναι σίγουρα μιας και ακούγετε έντονα η αγορά 2 ταχυπλόων για την HSW και σίγουρα όλα είναι ακόμα ρευστά. Σύντομα αναμένουμε και τα δρομολόγια για τον Απρίλιο-Ιούνιο.

----------


## diagoras

Αφιξη στην Τηνο το απογευματακι 
ΤΙΝΟS 2 100.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους capten4 και nissos mykonos

----------


## nissos_mykonos

σημερα στο λιμανι της μυκονου......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83532

----------


## noulos

> *Μήπως έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό; Για να συγκρίνουμε με το 2 λέω.*


Δυστυχώς όχι. Είχα ξεχάσει τα πάντα, μέχρι και το  κινητό στο αυτοκίνητο! :neutral:
Πάντως μου έκανε θετική εντύπωση. Κυρίως τα μεγάλα παράθυρα. Το αρνητικό είναι ότι δεν είναι ένας μεγάλος χώρος αλλά χωρίζεται σε μικρούς.

----------


## dokimakos21

HIGHSPEED 1-Εν πλω για Ραφηνα 07.04.2010
P4070336.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πρωινη συννεφιασμενη αναχωρηση απ την Ραφηνα 
TINOS 2010 013.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φοβερή φωτογραφία φίλε Diagoras.* 

*Πάμε να δούμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την απογευματινή άφιξη και την νυχτερινή ξεκούραση του πλοίου* 

*Μέρος 1 - Απογευματινή άφιξη*

*Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι πως έκανε αρκετή ώρα να δέσει σε σχέση με το hs 2. Επίσης μόλις μπήκε στο λιμάνι έριξε έναν κάβο στο λιμενοβραχίονα, αλλά μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει γιατί;*

*100_0185.JPG

100_0196.JPG

100_0203.JPG

100_0224.JPG

100_0231.JPG*

----------


## Super Jet

ααααααααααααααααμ λογικα για σταφερότητα. εγω δεν ειδα διαφορα μεταξει highspeed 2 και highspeed 1.

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μέρος 2 - Νυχτερινή Ξεκούραση*

----------


## Super Jet

καλα, δεν υπάρχουν!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Πρωινη συννεφιασμενη αναχωρηση απ την Ραφηνα 
> TINOS 2010 013.JPG





> *Μέρος 2 - Νυχτερινή Ξεκούραση*


diagoras,giorgos249 σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ :Very Happy: 
Νομιζω οτι η Ραφηνα ειναι τυχερη να εχει τετοια πλοια!!!
Αφιερωμενη σε εσας.....το Χαισπιντ 1 εν πλω...

P9200229.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη :Very Happy: .Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω 
TINOS 2010 292.JPG

----------


## karystos

Το πλοίο δεν έχει καλές άγκυρες. Στην αρχή είχε μόνο συρματόσκοινο. Μετά του προσθέσανε κάποια μέτρα καδένα, αλλά κι έτσι δεν κάνουνε τίποτα. Φαίνεται κι απο το φουντάρισμα στην τρίτη φωτο που είναι τυπικό. Οπότε ο καβος παίζει το ρόλο της αριστερής άγκυρας. Τον βοηθάει να φέρει τη μούρη δίπλα κι ακόμη περισσότερο να φύγει την άλλη μέρα το πρωί με το SF II πλάι του, αν μάλιστα περιμένει Βοριά.

----------


## Apostolos

Και φυσικά γιατι δεν έχει προπελάκι να του κρατα την πλώρη...

----------


## giorgos_249

> diagoras,giorgos249 σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ
> Νομιζω οτι η Ραφηνα ειναι τυχερη να εχει τετοια πλοια!!!
> Αφιερωμενη σε εσας.....το Χαισπιντ 1 εν πλω...
> 
> P9200229.JPG


*Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Και κάτι ακόμα: Η είσοδος επιβατών κατα που πέφτει; Γιατί παρατήρησα ότι στο γκαράζ , τουλάχιστον χωρίς να μπεις μεσα δεν φαινονται εισοδοι επιβατων...*

----------


## captain 83

Στην είσοδο του γκαράζ αριστερά και δεξιά έχει 2 ράμπες που οδηγούν στο πάνω γκαράζ που χωράει σχετικά λίγα αυτοκίνητα. Εκεί έχει χώρο για τις αποσκευές. Ακολουθεί ένας μικρός διάδρομος όπου συνήθως γίνεται ο έλεγχος των εισιτηρίων, ανεβαίνουμε τις σκάλες που οδηγούν στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου και από εκεί μπαίνουμε στο σαλόνι...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα στις 5-4-2010...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Nikos_V,diagoras,Dokimakos21,Natsios,Capten4 και giorgos_249.
*P4053032.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ηighspeed 1 
TINOS 2010 220.JPG 
Aφιερωμενη στους Nissos Mykonos,capten4,nikos_v,natsios,giorgos_249

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶λλες δύο από το ίδιο απόγευμα με τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβηκαν προχτές. Αφιερωμένες στους Nikos V, Nissos Mykonos, Diagoras.*

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9/2009 ¶φιξη στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο
DSCF2219.jpg
DSCF2224.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

εκπληκτικες φωτο! ακουγεται οτι δεν θα μινει για πολυ στη Ραφήνα ομως

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στη Ραφήνα θα μείνει για το καλοκαίρι. Μετά βλέπουμε.*

----------


## nkos

καμια φοτογραφια του  Χαϊσπίντ 1  στιν ανδρο υπαρχει

----------


## dokimakos21

HIGHSPEED 1-Εν πλω για Ραφηνα...!
P4070338.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> HIGHSPEED 1-Εν πλω για Ραφηνα...!
> P4070338.jpg


Πολύ καλή φίλε .. μπράβο !!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

στην ραφήνα ........

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88468

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 1 αφηνει τον πειραια, την πρωτη του σεζον στο αιγαιο, το 1997

new (128).jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

το HIGHSPEED 1 στο μεσα λιμανι της Τηνου λογο καιρου                                                               P5160068.JPG

P5160069.JPG

P5160071.JPG

P5160073.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ευχαριστουμε φιλε ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ για την αμεση ανταποκριση απο την πατριδα...!!!!*

----------


## george5

Έχω μια απορία.....όταν το highspeed 1 ήταν με τα σινιάλα τών Μινωϊκών Γραμμών τί νηολόγιο είχε?

----------


## apollo_express

Όταν έκανε Πάρο - Νάξο ήταν ο Πειραιάς.

----------


## diagoras

Αφιξη στην Τηνο 
ΤΙΝΟS 2 101.JPG

----------


## gasim

Παρέα με τον Αίολο Express (και αρκετά άλλα) ένα ηλιόλουστο απόγευμα.  Καλοκαίρι 2008.

MYK_0042.jpg

----------


## gasim

Από το Blue Star Naxos.  Το ίδιο απόγευμα στον Πειραιά.

MYK_0045.jpg

----------


## capten4

Απο την σημερινη αφιξη στην ραφηνα, ταυτοχρονα με αυτη του σι τζετ.....πρωτοκολλο το πλοιο σε επιβατες και ι.χ.....καταραμενη κριση !!!!

agiou pneumatos 2010 (28)..JPG

agiou pneumatos 2010 (42)..JPG

agiou pneumatos 2010 (49)..JPG

agiou pneumatos 2010 (57)..JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 1*...Ραφηνα 22-5-2010.

DSCN1292.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά TTS αν και περιμένω ανταποκρίσεις απο τον Μάγο της Ραφήνας  :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> *Highspeed 1*...Ραφηνα 22-5-2010.
> 
> DSCN1292.jpg


Ταξίδευες Σάββατο πρωί με τον Θεολόγο;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ταξίδευες Σάββατο πρωί με τον Θεολόγο;


 Σαββατο απογευμα με Θεολογο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ταξίδευες Σάββατο πρωί με τον Θεολόγο;


Σαββατο απογευμα με τον Θεολογο.

----------


## noulos

> Σαββατο απογευμα με Θεολογο.


Με ξεγέλασε η συννεφιά και νόμιζα ότι η φωτό έχει βγει πρωί και συνταξιδεύαμε!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Εχω ενα παραπονακι...!!Κανενας φιλος απο την Ανδρο δεν το εχει φωτογραφισει το πλοιο στα Γαυριο??*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Εχω ενα παραπονακι...!!Κανενας φιλος απο την Ανδρο δεν το εχει φωτογραφισει το πλοιο στα Γαυριο??*


O apollonas που είναι ?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> O apollonas που είναι ?



Εντάξει το πιασα το υπννοούμενο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Θα υπάρξουν συντόμως!!

Ο apollonas δυστυχώς πετάει χαρταετό τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν προλαβαίνει!!!:lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εντάξει το πιασα το υπννοούμενο!!!
> 
> Θα υπάρξουν συντόμως!!
> 
> Ο apollonas δυστυχώς πετάει χαρταετό τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν προλαβαίνει!!!:lol:


Καλώς τον BULKERMAN περιμένουμε να μας διεκπερώσεις το αίτημα των φίλον μας  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μήπως είναι καλή ώρα να κάνουμε καμιά "γιούργια" στην ¶νδρο? ¶ντε γιατί καιρό έχουμε να κάνουμε ταξιδάκι... (λέω έγω τώρα, εσείς?)

----------


## BULKERMAN

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου!! :Very Happy:  Κανονίστε το και θα σας περιμένω στο νησί!

----------


## apollonas

stelaki den se ebala ena brady kai ebgales foto giati den tis anebazeis exo den exo mixani

----------


## apollonas

na sas balo kai merikes

----------


## BULKERMAN

χαχαχαχαχα!!!Δεν μπορώ να πω φίλε apollona,με βοήθησες!!αλλά είναι από κινητό και ειναι σαν να μην πω ... :Surprised:

----------


## diagoras

Highspeed 1 απογευματινη αφιξη
TINOS 2010 230.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Σημερινη αφιξη και αναχώριση του πλοίου απο την Ραφήνα. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους μα κυρίως στον Παντελή.
highspeed 1 14.JPG
highspeed 1 15.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*HIGHSPEED 1-Την Παρασκευη λιγο πριν την Μυκονο.!!*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
*P6182095.jpg*

*Cpt Leo καθε μερα περναει απο Ανδρο τα απογευματα ..!Οποτε κανονισε να πιουμε και κανενα καφε στην Ανδρο...*

----------


## diagoras

Με πορεια για Μυκονο 
TINOS 2010 300.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Πριν 5 λεπτά αναχώρισε το πλοίο τελικά.

----------


## Super Jet

Xθεσινή αναχώριση και σημερινή αφιξη του πλοίου. Αφιερομένες σε Γιαννης Φ., Dimitris T, ιθάκη, Νικόλας, kapas, pantelis2009, Nisos mykonos, theofilos-ship, φανουλα και οσους φίλους ξεχνάω.
highspeed 1 17.JPG
highspeed 1 16.JPG
highspeed 1 18.JPG
highspeed 1 19.JPG
highspeed 1 20.JPG

----------


## Super Jet

Απο τις 2:20 εως και αυτη την ώρα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το πλοίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Highspeed 1* παρεα με το Ελ.Βενιζελος στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ploio039.jpg
_...και τρια πουλακια καθονταν επανω στα βραχακια..._

----------


## diagoras

Παρεα με τον ηλιο

----------


## Leo

Χθες το απόγευμα στην Ραφήνα! Για τους φίλους του πλοίου...

DSCN9869hs1.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η ίδια άφιξη που φωτογραφίζει ο Leo αλλά από άλλη οπτική γωνία:*


100_0480.JPG

100_0484.JPG

100_0487.JPG

100_0488.JPG

100_0498.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εμ ήθελα να έρθω εκεί που είσουνα αλλά δεν έβρισκα parking. Από το κόκκινο είδα ότι κάποιος είναι εκεί βέβαια. Κρίμα, ελπίζω να βρεθούμε μια επόμενη φορά.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το χαισπιντ 1 ανοιχτά της Καρύστου την Δευτέρα το απόγευμα πάνω από το Πηνελόπη Α. Για τους (τυχαία σειρά) laz94, pantelis2009, Leo και όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες.....*

hs 1.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Το χαισπιντ 1 ανοιχτά της Καρύστου την Δευτέρα το απόγευμα πάνω από το Πηνελόπη Α. Για τους (τυχαία σειρά) laz94, pantelis2009, Leo και όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες.....*
> 
> hs 1.jpg


Γιώργο η φωτογραφία σου είναι πανέμορφη! Μπράβο!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την αφιέρωση! :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Αφιξη στη Τηνο.
love 050NA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 1_...Τηνος 17-7-2010.
DSCN3120.jpg

DSCN3134.jpg

DSCN3138.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Xθες το απογευματάκι καθώς ερχόταν προς Μύκονο




*

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Xθεσινή αναχώριση και σημερινή αφιξη του πλοίου. Αφιερομένες σε Γιαννης Φ., Dimitris T, ιθάκη, Νικόλας, kapas, pantelis2009, Nisos mykonos, theofilos-ship, φανουλα και οσους φίλους ξεχνάω.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94630
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94631
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94632
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94633
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94634


 Πολύ όμορφες φώτο φίλε Super Jet...! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση...! :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 1_...Τηνος 23-7-2010.
DSCN3721.jpg

----------


## hsw

Αναχώρηση του Highspeed 1 από την Πάρο για Μύκονο-Τήνο-Ραφήνα, μέσα από το Highspeed 4. Αφιερωμένες στον pantelis2009.

IMG_3302.JPG
IMG_3303.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

καμια φωτο απο την εποχη που το ειχαν οι μινωικες, υπαρχει??

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> καμια φωτο απο την εποχη που το ειχαν οι μινωικες, υπαρχει??


 Δές στην σελίδα 31...! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## capten4

Ας το φωτογραφιζουμε τωρα που μπορουμε...γιατι μαλλον συντομα μας αφηνει και αυτο....

----------


## hsw

Τι εννοείς; Ναύλωση ή πώληση;;

----------


## capten4

το δευτερο....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 1_...Τηνος 23-7-2010.
DSCN3729.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Ellinis, capten4,pantelis2009,aegeanspeedlines,Καρολος_

----------


## diagoras

Ρεμετζο στην Ραφηνα 
ΤΙΝΟS 6 084.JPG 
Για τους capten4,Tss apollon

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε Φιλε diagoras  Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω τους TSS APOLLON , diagoras & dokimakos 21 για τις πανεμορφες φωτο του σκαφους που εβαλε τον θεμελιο λιθο στην ταχυπλοη εποχη της ελλαδος απο το 1996

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ρεμέτζο στην Ραφήνα στις 5-4-2010.. Για τους φίλους Capten4,TSS APOLLON,Ben Bruce,Dokimakos21 και Diagoras..*
P4053104.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Υπεροχη φωτογραφια φιλε Nissos Mykonos Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_

_Highspeed 1...Τηνος 17-7-2010._
_DSCN3128.jpg_

----------


## parianos

Απο το περιοδικο "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ" τον Σεπτεμβριο το πλοιο θα αντικατασταθει απο το HIGHSPEED 6 και ισως αυτη να ειναι η τελευταια χρονια που το βλεπουμε στην Ελλαδα.

στη σελιδα 25 του περιοδικου ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ του μηνα Αυγουστου....

----------


## hsw

Προβλέπεται αντικατάστασή του με αγορά καινούριου;

----------


## capten4

μαλλον οχι, αν και ακομα ειναι νωρις....

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Προβλέπετε αντικατάσταση από 7/9/2010 που θα την πραγματοποιήσει το HIGHSPEED 6 και θα εκτελεί δρομολόγιο ΑΝΔΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ και το HIGHSPEED 1 θα μπει και αυτό από 7/9/2010 στη γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ αναλυτικά δρομολόγια εδώ: http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...taxkykl_gr.pdf

----------


## noulos

Οχι ότι με πειράζει, αλλά γιατί γίνεται αυτή η αλλαγή;

----------


## Ergis

ασχημα νεα ερχονται για το ταχυπλοο μας............αραγε τι επιπτωσεις μπορει να εχει στο πλοιο;διακοπη δρομολογιων ισως;

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αυτη η ενδοκυκλαδικη που ειχε παρει και τελικα την κανει το Αρτεμις τι γινεται μηπως εχει καποια σχεση με την αποδρομολογηση του απο Ραφηνα?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αφού αποδρομολογηθεί από Ραφήνα (7/9)  πάει Δυτικές και μετά βλέπουμε......*

----------


## pantelis2009

Aφηρημένος  αντί να ανεβάσω τις πρώτες φωτο εδώ, τις ανέβασα στο "Ατυχήματα η βλάβες Ελληνικών πλοίων". Αυτές είναι η συνέχεια. Κάποιος υπεύθυνος ας τις μεταφέρει.!!!:cry:Χαρισμένες σε capten 4, T.S.S APOLLON, diagoras, dokimakos21, rocinante, Nissos Mykonos, polykas,Φανούλα, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ. εργης, noulos, gpap2006, parianos, LOS, High1, giorgos_249 & giannisk88. :Very Happy:  

HIGHSPEED 1 09 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 10 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 11 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 12 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 13 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## LOS

Με τι ταχυτητα ταξιδευει;;;

----------


## Harry14

> Με τι ταχυτητα ταξιδευει;;;


23-24 κομβους.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Με 45 λεπτά καθυστέρηση η αναχώρηση από Ραφήνα σήμερα (από 17.15 πήγε 18.00) , και όπως φαίνεται το βαποράκι ήταν πλήρες εκδρομέων για το Δεκαπενταύγουστο. Θα ανέβουν φωτογραφίες στο μέλλον......*

----------


## Harry14

Οι ταξιδιωτες που πληρωσαν ταχυπλοο και ταξιδεουν σημβατικα θα λαβουν μερος του αντιτιμου του εισητηριου ως αποζημιωση;

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> 23-24 κομβους.


 30-32 πηγαινε πριν τη ζημια ισως η καινουρια μηχανη θελει στρωσιμο και αν ηταν και γεματο η ταχυτητα σιγουρα επηρεαζεται

----------


## capten4

το πλοιο ταξιδευει με τις 3 μηχανες....

----------


## Harry14

> 30-32 πηγαινε πριν τη ζημια ισως η καινουρια μηχανη θελει στρωσιμο και αν ηταν και γεματο η ταχυτητα σιγουρα επηρεαζεται


Οταν ειναι γεματο δεν επηρεαζεται η ταχυτητα παρα μονο η καταναλωση. Οσο για καινουρια μηχανη ουτε λογος.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Οταν ειναι γεματο δεν επηρεαζεται η ταχυτητα παρα μονο η καταναλωση. Οσο για καινουρια μηχανη ουτε λογος.


 Οι στροφες της μηχανης ειναι ιδιες λογικο λοιπον απο την στιγμη που βαζει περισσοτερο φορτιο η ταχυτητα να πεφτει αυτο μπορεις να το δεις βλεποντας τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ αποψε απο Μυκονο για Ραφηνα που ειναι σχεδον αδειος παει κοντα στα 20 μιλια αυριο το πρωι απο Ραφηνα δεν θα πιασει ουτε τα 19 αρα περισσοτερη ωρα ταξιδι συνεπως περισσοτερη καταναλωση

----------


## Harry14

> Οι στροφες της μηχανης ειναι ιδιες λογικο λοιπον απο την στιγμη που βαζει περισσοτερο φορτιο η ταχυτητα να πεφτει αυτο μπορεις να το δεις βλεποντας τον ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ αποψε απο Μυκονο για Ραφηνα που ειναι σχεδον αδειος παει κοντα στα 20 μιλια αυριο το πρωι απο Ραφηνα δεν θα πιασει ουτε τα 19 αρα περισσοτερη ωρα ταξιδι συνεπως περισσοτερη καταναλωση


Οι ταχυτητες ταξιδιου ειναι υπολογισμενες με καποιο ποσοστο φορτιου. Οταν λοιπον στο 80% της χωρητικοτητας παει με 20 κομβους ας πουμε στο 100% θα θελει περισσοτερη ενεργεια προκειμενου να φτασει τους 20 κομβους και επειδη πλεον ολοι κανουν οικονομια στα καυσιμα οταν ειναι φορτωμενοι δεν το "πατανε" για να πιασουν τις συνιθισμενες ταχυτητες.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εγω ξερω τι λενε τα στροφομετρα και τα μιλιομετρα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το πατανε οταν ειναι αδειοι και το κοβουν οταν ειναι γεματοι

----------


## Harry14

Αν το σκεφτεις το ιδιο πραμα λεμε περιπου.

----------


## pantelis2009

H είσοδο και αραγμένο. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα. :Razz:  

HIGHSPEED 1 14 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 15 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 16 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## zozef

Σημερα το απογευμα στο Γαυριο.
AAAAA 046NA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 1..._Τηνος _14-8-2010._
_DSCN5085.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben_ _Bruce,proussos,polykas,Καρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ, pantelis2009,laz94._

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

HIGHSPEED 1 04 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο pantelis2009.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## LOS

Παιδία να ρωτήσω...ξέρει κανείς εαν γίνεται κάποια επιστροφή μέρος του εισιτηρίου 'η κάποιο κέρασμα από τα μπαρ του πλοίου?? ΓΙατι θεωρώ αδιανότητο να πληρώνεις κανονικό εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου και να πηγαίνεις με ταχύτητα Θεολόγου... αυτή τη στιγμή το πετυχαίνω στα 20.5.....!!!! Κρίμα πάντως..ταλαιπωρεί πολύ κόσμο αυτή η ιστορία.

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που υπάρχει δεν είναι μια έκτακτη κατάσταση να λυθεί με ένα κέρσμα. Είναι μια προσωρινή μεν, αλλά μόνιμη κατάσταση που δεν δικαιολογεί ειστήριο ταχύπλοου σε ταχύτητες συμαβατικού. Για μένα η σωστή διαδικασία είναι να επικοινωνήσετε κατευθείαν με την εταιρεία γραπτά (με e-mail) και να εκφράσετε τα παράπονα σας. Ελπίζω κάτι θα έχουν να σας πουν  :Wink:  (στο αυτί)  :Very Happy: .

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Αν ιδροσι πρώτα το δικό τους αυτί :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Γιατί δεν νομίζω να μην ξέρουν οι υπεύθυνοι εκεί την τιμή του εισιτηρίου που κόβουν και την σημερινή ταχύτητα του  :Confused:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Νομίζω ότι αυτό που υπάρχει δεν είναι μια έκτακτη κατάσταση να λυθεί με ένα κέρσμα. Είναι μια προσωρινή μεν, αλλά μόνιμη κατάσταση που δεν δικαιολογεί ειστήριο ταχύπλοου σε ταχύτητες συμαβατικού. Για μένα η σωστή διαδικασία είναι να επικοινωνήσετε κατευθείαν με την εταιρεία γραπτά (με e-mail) και να εκφράσετε τα παράπονα σας. Ελπίζω κάτι θα έχουν να σας πουν  (στο αυτί) .


 Επειδη παλαιοτερος απο μενα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω η περιβοητη χαρτα για τα δικαιωματα των επιβατων δεν αναφερει κατι για αυτη την περιπτωση?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πρώτη αναχώρηση μετά τη φωτιά.........*

100_1263.JPG
100_1267.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και η άφιξη παραμονή της Παναγίας.*
*Για όλους τους φίλους από Ραφήνα και τους pantelis2009 ,zozef,tss apollon.*
100_1318.JPG
100_1320.JPG
100_1330.JPG
100_1348.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ φίλε giorgos_249. Υπέροχες!!! Κοιτά στο post 365, υπάρχει εκεί αφιέρωση για σένα :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεν το είχα προσέξει. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.....*
*Ανταποδίδω στο Νήσος Χίος...*

----------


## LOS

Να ρωτήσω κάτι,,,είναι δυνατόν το πλοίο με 3 μηχανές να πιάνει μονο 21-22 μίλια?? Εδώ το θυμάμαι να γυρνάει στο Πειραιά με 2, μετα το ατύχημα, και να είναι στα 20 περίπου. Ξέρουμε εαν μετα τη Τετάρτη θα φτάσει προφανώς κάποιο ανταλακτικό και θα συνεχίσει με τις κανονικές του ταχύτητες??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε giorgos_249 και ανταποδιδω_

_Highspeed 1...Tηνος 15-8-2010._
DSCN5194.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο και παντα απο την δικη του οπτικη γωνια ο φιλος ΤSS APOLLON

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Στις 15 Αυγούστου το βράδυ ταξίδεψα - δυστυχώς – με το Highspeed 1 από Τήνο για Ραφήνα, το βράδυ. 
Η προγραμματισμένη αναχώρησή του ήταν στις 21:25 αλλά φύγαμε στις 23:35, λόγω καθυστερημένης άφιξης (22:05 έφυγε από Τήνο για Μύκονο, με ώρα αναχώρησης από Ραφήνα τις 18:00). Αρχικά οι αξιωματικοί του πλοίου μας είπαν ότι θα κάνουμε λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω, απ’ ό,τι συνήθως, για να φτάσουμε, μετά μας είπαν ότι θα φτάσουμε στις 3 το πρωί και τελικά φτάσαμε στις 03:40. Το πλοίο έκανε όσο ακριβώς χρόνο κάνουν και τα συμβατικά πλοία (Θεολόγος Π, Πηνελόπη Α και SuperferryII) με τη διαφορά ότι με τα συμβατικά πληρώνεις 22,00 € ενώ με το  Highspeed πλήρωσα 52,50 (!!) ανά άτομο.
Θα πρέπει να πληροφορήσω, όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, πως από φέτος (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) το ταχύπλοο προσεγγίζει ΚΑΙ το λιμάνι της ¶νδρου. 
Αυτή η «ληστεία» των επιβατών από της Εταιρία HELLENICSEAWAYS δεν έχει προηγούμενο, γιατί ήταν εν γνώσει τους ότι το πλοίο δεν πήγαινε όπως έπρεπε. Δεν γνωρίζω αν καλύπτομαι νομικά να ζητήσω αποζημίωση, αλλά αυτό που με εκνευρίζει στην όλη υπόθεση είναι η εσκεμμένη συγκάλυψη της ανεπάρκειας ενός πανάκριβου πλοίου και η κοροϊδία προς τους επιβάτες.
Θα μπορούσαν να είχαν προειδοποιήσει τον κόσμο από πριν για τη διάρκεια του δρομολογίου και να είχαν επιστρέψει μέρος των ναύλων, αν ήθελαν να είναι έντιμοι και σωστοί απέναντί μας. Στη Ελλάδα όμως που – δυστυχώς - έχει φτάσει σε απύθμενα επίπεδα αισχρότητος, διαφθοράς και ανηθικότητος είναι μάλλον ουτοπία να απαιτούμε κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## Panos80

> Στις 15 Αυγούστου το βράδυ ταξίδεψα - δυστυχώς – με το Highspeed 1 από Τήνο για Ραφήνα, το βράδυ. 
> Η προγραμματισμένη αναχώρησή του ήταν στις 21:25 αλλά φύγαμε στις 23:35, λόγω καθυστερημένης άφιξης (22:05 έφυγε από Τήνο για Μύκονο, με ώρα αναχώρησης από Ραφήνα τις 18:00). Αρχικά οι αξιωματικοί του πλοίου μας είπαν ότι θα κάνουμε λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω, απ’ ό,τι συνήθως, για να φτάσουμε, μετά μας είπαν ότι θα φτάσουμε στις 3 το πρωί και τελικά φτάσαμε στις 03:40. Το πλοίο έκανε όσο ακριβώς χρόνο κάνουν και τα συμβατικά πλοία (Θεολόγος Π, Πηνελόπη Α και SuperferryII) με τη διαφορά ότι με τα συμβατικά πληρώνεις 22,00 € ενώ με το Highspeed πλήρωσα 52,50 (!!) ανά άτομο.
> Θα πρέπει να πληροφορήσω, όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, πως από φέτος (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) το ταχύπλοο προσεγγίζει ΚΑΙ το λιμάνι της ¶νδρου. 
> Αυτή η «ληστεία» των επιβατών από της Εταιρία HELLENICSEAWAYS δεν έχει προηγούμενο, γιατί ήταν εν γνώσει τους ότι το πλοίο δεν πήγαινε όπως έπρεπε. Δεν γνωρίζω αν καλύπτομαι νομικά να ζητήσω αποζημίωση, αλλά αυτό που με εκνευρίζει στην όλη υπόθεση είναι η εσκεμμένη συγκάλυψη της ανεπάρκειας ενός πανάκριβου πλοίου και η κοροϊδία προς τους επιβάτες.
> Θα μπορούσαν να είχαν προειδοποιήσει τον κόσμο από πριν για τη διάρκεια του δρομολογίου και να είχαν επιστρέψει μέρος των ναύλων, αν ήθελαν να είναι έντιμοι και σωστοί απέναντί μας. Στη Ελλάδα όμως που – δυστυχώς - έχει φτάσει σε απύθμενα επίπεδα αισχρότητος, διαφθοράς και ανηθικότητος είναι μάλλον ουτοπία να απαιτούμε κάτι παρόμοιο.


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Μας καροιδευουν μπροστα στα ματια μας. Επισης αν ηταν στη θεση της hsw καποια αλλη εταιρια (πχ SAOS, GA ferries ή καποια αλλη μικροτερη), τωρα θα ηταν πολλοι αυτοι που θα διαμαρτυρονταν μεσω του nautilia.gr για την καταντια αυτη.

----------


## Leo

Οι διαμαρτυρίες είναι καλό να ακούγονται, όπως ακούστηκαν. Το θέμα είναι εσείς επικοινωνήσατε με την εταιρεία να ζητήσετε αποζημίωση/ρέστα? 
Αν μπείτε στην σελίδα του *ΥΕΝ*, υπάρχουν καταγεγραμμένα οι υποχρεώσεις και τα δικαιώματα των επιβατών και οι διαδικασίες που πρέπει να τηρούνται σε κάθε περίπτωση. Ενημερωθείτε λοιπόν και κάνετε κάτι ότι ενδείκνυται στην περίπτωση σας, μην αρκεστείτε στην αναφορά του γεγονότος στο φόρουμ.

----------


## gpap2006

Ντροπη για την HSW να μη σεβεται το επιβατηγο κοινο και να χρυσοπληρωνεις τα δρομολογια του ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ 1 για να ταξιδευεις με 21 κομβους!! Τα λεφτα του κοσμακη πισω κυριοι της HSW.. :Mad:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Το AIS δειχνει το 5 να πηγαινει Ραφηνα και το shiptracking δειχνει και το 1 αγκυροβολημενο στη Ραφήνα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 1..._Τηνος_ 15-8-2010._
DSCN5206.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben_ _Bruce,proussos,polykas,pantelis2009,laz94,DeepBlue  ,nissos mykonos,Καρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,roussosf_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση και την σπεσιαλ φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Πράγματι υπέροχη φωτο φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. Ευχαριστώ :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*High Speed 1-Εν πλω μια μέρα πρίν το ατυχές γεγονός..!*
*Για όλους εσάς...!*
P8053213.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Highspeed 1...Εν πλω 16-8-2010._ 
DSCN5281.jpg 
_Για τον φιλο dokimakos21_

----------


## giorgos_249

> _Ευχαριστω φιλε giorgos_249 και ανταποδιδω_
> 
> _Highspeed 1...Tηνος 15-8-2010._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102347


*Να ευχαριστήσω για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία. Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και άλλες....*

----------


## LOS

Πάντως το πλοίο σιγά σιγά ανεβάζει στροφές και πάτησε και τα 29 μίλια σήμερα. Τα δρομολόγια του όμως και αύριο Παρασκευή θα είναι τα τροποποιημένα με τη μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Ας ελπίσουμε να επανέλθει στα φυσιολογικά του ωράρια! :Surprised:

----------


## Harry14

Ρε παιδια πηρα χτες τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι παει με τις κανονικες ταχυτητες και οτι η βλαβη αντικατασταθηκε. Μουφες μου ελεγαν;

----------


## LOS

Η βλάβη μπορεί να αποκαταστάθηκε αλλά η εταιρεία έβγαλε ανακοίνωση και για αύριο για τροποποιημένα δρομολόγια. Πιθανότατα θα στρώνετε η μηχανή και δε μπορούν να της δώσουν πολλές στροφές ακόμα...! ¶λλαξε μηχανή ή κάποιο μέρος της?Ξέρει κανείς να μας ενημερώσει για το τεχνικό κομμάτι???

----------


## capten4

αυτη την στιγμη παει με 30,7.λογικα δεν θα το τσιτωσουν , για να μην εχουνε ασχημα αποτελεσματα..παλι καλα παντως,γιατι θα ηταν πολυ χλωμα τα πραγματα με χαμηλη ταχυτητα ενοψει του 8αριου που ερχεται το σκ....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> _Highspeed 1..._Τηνος_ 15-8-2010._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102509
> _Για τους φιλους Ben_ _Bruce,proussos,polykas,pantelis2009,laz94,DeepBlue  ,nissos mykonos,Καρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,ΑΝΔΡΟΣ,roussosf_


 Ευχαριστω και ανταπωδιδω σε σενα και σε οσους αναφερεις

024.JPG

Λιμανι Τηνου 19-8 το HS 1 φευγει το 5 ερχεται

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη θέα φίλε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, ευχαριστώ :Razz: .

----------


## Harry14

Μηχανη παντως δεν αλλαξε. Μεσα σε 2 μερες και να την ειχαν την μηχανη δεν μπορει να αντικατασταθει.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

φιλε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση πολυ καλη...

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*Tηνος 22-08-2010 για ολους τους φιλους...*
P8220237.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*πιθανον καποια μηχανικη βλαβη παρουσιασε το χαι σπιντ 1 μαλον θα παραμεινει στο λιμανι της Τηνου. πριν ερθει στο λιμανι βγηκε το σκαφος του λιμενικου μαζι με το σκαφος Κατερινα και ηρθαν μαζι στο λιμανι στην προβλητα περιμενε και πυροσβεστικο οχημα και μερικες φωτο...*
P8230330.JPG

P8230340.JPG

P8230353.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

> *πιθανον καποια μηχανικη βλαβη παρουσιασε το χαι σπιντ 1 μαλον θα παραμεινει στο λιμανι της Τηνου. πριν ερθει στο λιμανι βγηκε το σκαφος του λιμενικου μαζι με το σκαφος Κατερινα και ηρθαν μαζι στο λιμανι στην προβλητα περιμενε και πυροσβεστικο οχημα και μερικες φωτο...*
> P8230330.JPG
> 
> P8230340.JPG
> 
> P8230353.JPG


Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Σκορπιε για την αμεση ενημερωση..!!Δες και αυτο και θα καταλαβεις γιατι..!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

*φιλε dokimakos21 ευχαριστω πολυ η δικη σου ηταν πιο αμεση ενημερωση...*

----------


## thanos75

Ευτυχώς που ο κόσμος δεν έπαθε τίποτα με αυτό το χαμό.  Προβλέπω πάντως το ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ 6 να έρχεται γρηγορότερα στη Ραφήνα!

----------


## minoan

Φωτιά εκδηλώθηκε στις 23:30 χθες το βράδυ στο High Speed 1 που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα- ¶νδρος –Τήνος, με 226 επιβαίνοντες.

Σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό, η φωτιά ξέσπασε στο αριστερό μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου και κατασβέστηκε άμεσα, χάρις στο αυτόματο σύστημα πυρόσβεσης του πλοίου.

Από τη φωτιά δεν υπήρξε κάποιος τραυματισμός, ενώ πριν από λίγα λεπτά το πλοίο προσέδεσε με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.

*πηγή*

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Σύμπτωση επαναλαμβανόμενη παύει να αποτελεί σύμπτωση.

----------


## despo

Το τελευταίο τευχος του Εφοπλιστή γράφει οτι μαλλον ειναι η τελευταία του
χρονιά στην Ελλάδα. Εννοείται οτι πλεον το πλοίο θεωρείται 'τελειωμένο', αλλά τα 2 αυτά γεγονότα σίγουρα λιγοστεύουν τη μεταπωλητική του αξία κατα πολύ.
Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι το πλοίο αυτό έκανε την αρχή του θλιβερού δημιουργήματος που άκουγε τότε στο όνομα Minoan Flying Dolphins.

----------


## citcoc

Μυριζομαι και γω higshpeed 6 αμεσα!!!!!

----------


## csa73

High Speed 1 είναι κλεισμένο Σεπτέμβρη αναχωρεί για Μαρόκο έπεται High Speed 6 τώρα πότε άγνωστο

----------


## αργυρης

παιδια καλημερα απο την τηνο.Το high speed1 ειναι δεμενο απο τις 2 το πρωι στο κενουριο λειμανι με καμενη την μια κυρια μηχανη.Τοhigh speed6 ξεκινα δρομολογια απο 7Σεπτεμβρη.

----------


## LOS

Και το Νησος μυκονος μαζευει το κοσμο με εκτακτο απο Παρο-Μυκονο-Τηνο-Πειραια! Πουλμαν περιμενουν το κοσμο για Ραφηνα και αεροδρομιο! Το 1 προκαλεσε μεγαλα προβληματα, μακαρι η εταιρεια να αγορασει ενα για τη γραμμη της Ραφηνας που ταλαιπωρησε παρα πολυ κοσμο

----------


## pappous

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ????? ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

¶ντε και έφυγε έτσι όπως είναι το λιμάνι της τηνου υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάει κάπου που δεν θα ενοχλεί ?

----------


## pappous

ΣΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ (ΜΕΣΑ) ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΙΣΩΣ??

----------


## proussos

*Ας μου επιτραπεί λίγο ο τόνος...*
*Το θέμα της ασφαλούς πρόσδεσης και παραμονής ενός πλοίου στα "λιμάνια" τείνει να γίνει ολόκληρη επιστήμη από τις λιμενικές αρχές.*
*Όταν στο επιβατηγό λιμάνι της Τήνου αυτές τις ημέρες ο αέρας φτάνει τους +70 κόμβους , δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται πολύ σκέψη για το πως μπορείς να προστατέψεις τα διερχόμενα πλοία που αναγκάζονται να επιχειρούν οριακά τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η διακίνηση επιβατών και οχημάτων είναι ιδιαίτερα αυξημένη.*
*Αντί λοιπόν να επιστρατεύουν καϊκια και πλωτά του λιμενικού σε ρόλους ρυμουλκού ή ναυαγοσωστικού , θα μπορούσαν να στείλουν μέχρι τη Σύρο (κενό επιβατών) το HIGHSPEED 1 , και να μείνει εκεί για όσο χρειαστεί.*
*Εκτός του ότι το πλοίο θα έπλεε μέχρι τη Σύρο με τον καιρό στην πρύμνη , εκεί θα μπορούσε να συνδράμει ένα από τα ρυμουλκά του Νεωρίου και να το βοηθήσει να δέσει με ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ οπουδήποτε για μέρες...*
*Επιπλέον , ο Πλοίαρχος θα ήταν πιο κοντά στον εισαγγελέα !!!*
*Όλα αυτά τα σκέφτηκε μέχρι και ο σκύλος μου...*

----------


## roussosf

ο σκυλος σου εχει ενστικτο
για τους ενστολους πολιτες  αυτα ειναι ψηλα γραμματα
πανω απο ολα το καθηκον η λογικη ερχεται σε δευτερη μοιρα
και ως γνωστο στην Ελλαδα ισχυει το οτι δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω το απαγορευω

----------


## pappous

ΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΜΑΣ!!! 
Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ "ΕΣΕΡΝΕ" ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΒΡΑΧΙΩΝΑ. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕ Κ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ. ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

----------


## roussosf

> ΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΜΑΣ!!! 
> Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ "ΕΣΕΡΝΕ" ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΒΡΑΧΙΩΝΑ. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕ Κ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ. ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ


νομιζω οτι το σωστο topic ειναι " λιμανι Τηνου¨η δελτιο Τηνου
αυτα να τα βλεπουν αυτοι που γραφουν για καταλογισμο ευθυνων στα πληρωματα
αλλα εδω δεν μπορει να επεμβει εισαγγελεας γιατι θα πρεπει να παει μεσα ο μισος για να μην πω ολοκληρος ο κρατικος μηχανισμος

----------


## High1

'Εχετε σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει και άλλο πρόβλημα στο πλοίο?? Για να δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες που θα πάει το πλοίο....!!!??!! Δρομολόγια ή για δέσιμο?? Λέμε τώρα....

----------


## capten4

λοιπον....ας το δουμε την τελευταια αφιξη του στην ραφηνα προχτες το απογευμα....για οσους το αγαπησαν....

h2.JPG

h4.JPG

h5.JPG

h6.JPG

h7.JPG

----------


## capten4

αλλες δυο....

hsd.JPG

hsd 1.JPG

----------


## karystos

Το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να πλεύσει με δικές του δυνάμεις επειδή είναι αναξιόπλοο, αφού έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί όλες οι φιάλες του CO2 και πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν, κάτι που αναμένεται να γίνει σήμερα. Σκεφθείτε λίγο και το πλήρωμα. Με δεύτερη φωτιά μηχανοστασίου μέσα σε 15 μέρες από αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία, δεν μπορεί ούτε σκέψη να γίνει για λειτουργία κυρίων μηχανών χωρίς CO2. Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν ούτε οι ηλεκτρομηχανές αλλά να παίρνει ρεύμα από τη στεριά. Για να πήγαινε χθες στη Σύρο θα έπρεπε να ρυμουλκηθεί, κάτι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο με τις επικρατούσες καιρικές συνθήκες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
_HIGHSPEED 1_* ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ*
_Η εταιρεία ανακοινώνει ότι την Κυριακή 22/8/2010 κατά την εκτέλεση του απογευματινού δρομολογίου του Highspeed 1 από Ραφήνα προς ¶νδρο – Τήνο – Μύκονο – Τήνο – ¶νδρο – Ραφήνα παρουσιάστηκε μηχανικό πρόβλημα στην αριστερή πρωραία κύρια μηχανή του πλοίου._

_Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου όπου και αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια 226 επιβάτες, 38 ΙΧ και 5 μοτοσικλέτες._

_Ως εκ τούτου τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου θα παραμείνουν ανεκτέλεστα μέχρι αποκαταστάσεως της βλάβης._

_Οι επιβάτες ενημερώνονται από την εταιρεία και θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με άλλα πλοία._





_                                                          Πειραιάς, 23 Αυγούστου 2010_

----------


## Leo

> Το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να πλεύσει με δικές του δυνάμεις επειδή είναι αναξιόπλοο, αφού έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί όλες οι φιάλες του CO2 και πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν, κάτι που αναμένεται να γίνει σήμερα. Σκεφθείτε λίγο και το πλήρωμα. Με δεύτερη φωτιά μηχανοστασίου μέσα σε 15 μέρες από αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία, δεν μπορεί ούτε σκέψη να γίνει για λειτουργία κυρίων μηχανών χωρίς CO2. Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν ούτε οι ηλεκτρομηχανές αλλά να παίρνει ρεύμα από τη στεριά. Για να πήγαινε χθες στη Σύρο θα έπρεπε να ρυμουλκηθεί, κάτι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο με τις επικρατούσες καιρικές συνθήκες.


Ακόμη κι έτσι, ίσως θα έπρεπε να είχε πάει κατευθείαν στην Σύρο από την αρχή και όχι στην Τήνο . Σε κάποιο πορηγούμενο πόστ είχα διαβάσει και μου έκανε εντύπωση, ότι από την αρχή στην ανακοίνωηση έλεγε "....το πλοίο πλέει από την ¶νδρο στην Τήνο όπου θα του απαγορευθεί ο απόπλους". Ο φίλος karystos παραπάνω λέει, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς τι αναμενόταν μετά την ζημιά (δηλαδή αδυναμία κίνησης/μετακίνησης) για λόγους ασφαλείας.

Συμμερίζομαι και την άποψη του proussos ότι στην Τήνο μάλλον παρακολύεται γενικότερα η συγκοινωνία και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ασφαλούς πρόσδεσης των άλλων πλοίων, κυρίως με την συγκυρία των κακών καιρικών συνθηκών (είδαμε και την δυσκολία του Νήσος Μύκονος χθες καρέ καρέ).

Τώρα η ερώτηση μου είναι γιατί το πλοίο μετά την ¶νδρο δεν το έστειλαν κατευθείαν στην Σύρο που έχει ασφαλέστερες λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις αλλά και ευκολίες στην επισκευή που θα χρειαζόταν το πλοίο?

----------


## karystos

Περίεργη η άποψη της εταιρείας. Για μια μηχανική βλάβη βγήκανε 4 εντάλματα σύλληψης και σύρθηκε ο πλοίαρχος στον Εισαγγελέα; ¶σε που το πλοίο ως γνωστόν νομιμοποιείται να ταξιδεύει και μόνο με τις τρείς οπότε δεν ήταν ανάγκη καν να σταματήσει. Κι ο πασάς όμως βάφτιζε το χοίρο γκαμήλα για να τρώει λουκάνικα και να μη μαγαρίζει. Εδώ που τα λέμε τι να πούνε κι αυτοί; Ξαναφούντωσε μας συγχωρείτε;

Φίλε Leo μετά από φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο για δεύτερη φορά, χωρίς να ξέρουν την αιτία, με τον τρομερό φόβο να πάρει φωτιά και το δεξί μηχανοστάσιο και να τους βρει χωρίς CO2, άρα αδυναμία κατάσβεσης, με εννιά μποφόρ θάλασσα, που ευτυχώς κάτω από την ¶νδρο απάγκιαζε και δύο μόνο μηχανές, είμαι σίγουρος ότι η μόνη σκέψη του πλοιάρχου ήταν να πιάσει το κοντινότερο λιμάνι με την πιο υπήνεμη διαδρομή για να αποβιβάσει τον κόσμο. Ακόμη και στα Ιστέρνια θα σκέφτηκε μήπως θα μπορούσε να πιάσει. Αρχικά γύρισε για την ¶νδρο, αλλά προφανώς κατάλαβε ότι στο Γάυριο θα ήταν αδύνατο να δέσει με δυο μηχανές και ξαναγύρισε για την Τήνο. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός θα πρέπει να έχασε χρόνια από τη ζωή του ίσαμε να κατεβάσει τον κόσμο και οπωσδήποτε ούτε που θα τόλμησε να σκεφτεί να απομακρυνθεί από τη στεριά με τέτοια κατάσταση του πλοίου και να ανοιχτεί στο πέλαγος για να πάει στη Σύρο. Εκείνο που τον έκαιγε κυριολεκτικά πάνω απ' όλα ήταν να βγάλει τους ανθρώπους σώους από το πλοίο κι όχι τα ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα που θα δημιουργούσε στο λιμάνι. Η ενέργεια του πλοιάρχου σίγουρα ήταν η σωστή, άσε που αυτό επιβάλουν σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις και οι κανονισμοί - κατάπλου στο κοντινότερο λιμάνι με την ασφαλέστερη διαδρομή - και προφανώς αυτό θα τον διέταξε και ο Θάλαμος Επιχειρήσεων. Ας μου επιτραπεί να εκφράσω και μια ακραία άποψη. Αν ο πλοίαρχος αποφάσιζε να πάει στη Σύρο θα αντιμετώπιζε ανταρσία μέσα στο πλοίο. Έχει υπάρξει τέτοιο γεγονός με ταχύπλοο που έφυγε με πρακτικό κενό επιβατών από Πάρο με απαγορευτικό, ο πλοίαρχος θέλησε να πάει στη Ραφήνα για να κάνει το επόμενο δρομολόγιο αλλά εξαναγκάστηκε από το πλήρωμα να πάει και να δέσει στη Σύρο.

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Πάντως η επανάληψη του ίδιου προβλήματος (φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο) δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί σε συγκυρία. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθεί να καταλάβει και ο εισαγγελέας.
(κι εμείς...)

----------


## zozef

Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα,αντι να πουμε μπραβω σε καπετανιο και πληρωμα, τον στειλαμε στο εισαγγελεα,και μετα λεμε γιατι καταντησε η Ελλαδα ετσι!Καλο θα ειναι μεσα απο το Nautilia να γινει μια καλη προσπαθεια για  ενημερωση ως προς τα ταξιδια  με πλοιο.Γιατι αυτος (ο κυριος) που εκανε την καταγγελια δεν θελω να το συνεχισω γιατι............................!γιατι θα βρησω ασκημα.

----------


## Leo

> Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα,αντι να πουμε μπραβω σε καπετανιο και πληρωμα, τον στειλαμε στο εισαγγελεα,και μετα λεμε γιατι καταντησε η Ελλαδα ετσι!Καλο θα ειναι μεσα απο το Nautilia να γινει μια καλη προσπαθεια για  ενημερωση ως προς τα ταξιδια  με πλοιο.Γιατι αυτος (ο κυριος) που εκανε την καταγγελια δεν θελω να το συνεχισω γιατι............................!γιατι θα βρησω ασκημα.


Καλά είναι αυτά που λες zozef, αλλά εδώ (στο φόρουμ) υπάρχουν μέλη που μπαίνουν μόνο για να καταγγείλουν πλοιάρχους.... ξέρεις αυτό είναι χούι...

Με την ευκαιρία παρατηρώ ότι το βαπόρι είναι ακόμη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου  :Surprised: . Αυτό μόνο έλειπε από το νησί να γίνει και " επισκευαστική βάση..." με αυτή την τρομερή λιμανάρα.

Για τον φίλο karystos, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο σκεπτικό σου και το κατανοοώ απόλυτα, παρόλα αυτά και με αυτήν την τετράγωνη λογική, ο καπετάνιος δεν γλύτωσε τον διασυρμό. Συνεπώς θα ήταν καλύτερα να να πάρει από πίσω το Λισσός που εκείνη την ημέρα/ώρα ήταν στην περιοχή κατευθυνόμενο κι αυτό στην Σύρο για έκτακτο περιστατικό. Θα βρισκόταν και δίπλα στον εισαγγελέα για τα εγκλήματα που διέπραξε κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. 

Το ότι το πλοίο είναι ακόμη ένα εμπόδιο στην ομαλή λειτουργία του λιμανιού της Τήνου δεν το βλέπει κανένας εισαγγελέας και δεν έχει πέσει και στην αντίληψη της τοπικής λιμενικής αρχής..... Τι τραγικό! Αυτή έχει επιτελέσει το έργο της, απαγόρευσε τον απόλου.... και καθάρισε. Αν το κάθε πλοίο τώρα που προσεγγίζει στην Τήνο εμπλακεί σε ένα ατύχημα (το απεύχομαι) λόγω περισορισμένου χώρου χειρισμών ή καθυστερήσεων....κλπ θα πάνε τον Πλοίαρχο του στον εισαγγελέα το δίχως άλλο..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Με τις υγείες μας.

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμη το πλοίο είναι βόρεια της Κύθνου και κατευθύνεται προς τον ΝΜΔ.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Δυστηχως στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ μας οι ευκολοι στοχοι ειναι οι αδυναμοι στοχοι δεν ειδα κανεναν και δεν ακουσα απο κανεναν για τυχον ευθυνες της εταιρειας στο συγκεκριμενο περιστατικο. Εκεινη δεν εχει τον πρωτο ρολο στην επισκευη του πλοιου ο καπετανιος γιατι να παει στον εισαγγελεα εκεινος εφτιαξε το πλοιο?

----------


## Leo

> ...................... Εκεινη δεν εχει τον πρωτο ρολο στην επισκευη του πλοιου ο καπετανιος γιατι να παει στον εισαγγελεα εκεινος εφτιαξε το πλοιο?


 
Αυτά και αυτά είναι δέλεαρ για τους νέους να τρέξουν να γίνουν Πλοίαρχοι του ΕΝ με τόσα προνόμοια δηλαδή δεν το συζητάμε....

----------


## gtogias

Να κάνω και εγώ λίγο το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Πιθανόν λίγο απλουστευμένη η προσέγγιση αλλά ζητώ κατανόηση μιας και δεν είμαι ούτε ειδήμων ούτε νομικός.

Σε όλα τα επίγεια μέσα μεταφοράς, για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα παρουσιαστεί, ιδιαίτερα δε αν εμπλακεί το μέσο σε ατύχημα, ο πρώτος ο οποίος καλείται να δώσει εξηγήσεις είναι ο οδηγός/χειριστής του μέσου. Αν στο δρόμο αποδειχτεί ότι η αιτία του προβλήματος δεν ήταν οι χειρισμοί του αλλά διαφορετική, πχ κακή συντήρηση, τρίτο μέρος κλπ τότε αυτόματα η ευθύνη βαρύνει τον όποιο υπόχρεο, πχ ιδιοκτήτη για την συντήρηση, ναυλωτή για τη φόρτωση (βλέπε νταλίκα στα Τέμπη) κλπ.

Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να φορτώνουμε τα πάντα στον πλοίαρχο ενός πλοίου, και ας το λέει ο νόμος, αλλά δε μπορεί να είναι και εκτός πάσης διαδικασίας.

Στο συγκεκριμένο βέβαια περιστατικό μάλλον εύσημα του ανήκουν για την κατάληξη, μιας και δεν άνοιξε μύτη. Αλλά και το να μην κληθεί για τα δέοντα γιατί είναι ο πλοίαρχος είναι μάλλον πολύ.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Να κάνω και εγώ λίγο το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Πιθανόν λίγο απλουστευμένη η προσέγγιση αλλά ζητώ κατανόηση μιας και δεν είμαι ούτε ειδήμων ούτε νομικός.
> 
> Σε όλα τα επίγεια μέσα μεταφοράς, για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα παρουσιαστεί, ιδιαίτερα δε αν εμπλακεί το μέσο σε ατύχημα, ο πρώτος ο οποίος καλείται να δώσει εξηγήσεις είναι ο οδηγός/χειριστής του μέσου. Αν στο δρόμο αποδειχτεί ότι η αιτία του προβλήματος δεν ήταν οι χειρισμοί του αλλά διαφορετική, πχ κακή συντήρηση, τρίτο μέρος κλπ τότε αυτόματα η ευθύνη βαρύνει τον όποιο υπόχρεο, πχ ιδιοκτήτη για την συντήρηση, ναυλωτή για τη φόρτωση (βλέπε νταλίκα στα Τέμπη) κλπ.
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να φορτώνουμε τα πάντα στον πλοίαρχο ενός πλοίου, και ας το λέει ο νόμος, αλλά δε μπορεί να είναι και εκτός πάσης διαδικασίας.
> 
> Στο συγκεκριμένο βέβαια περιστατικό μάλλον εύσημα του ανήκουν για την κατάληξη, μιας και δεν άνοιξε μύτη. Αλλά και το να μην κληθεί για τα δέοντα γιατί είναι ο πλοίαρχος είναι μάλλον πολύ.


 Σωστη η λογικη σου αλλα σε ολα τα επιγεια μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας αν συμβει κατι δεν σε τραβανε στον εισαγγελεα ακομα και σε περιπτωσης τραυματισμου (και το λεω εκ πειρας) δινεις μια καταθεση και φευγεις και οριζεται τακτικη δικασιμος αρκει να μην υπαρχει εγκαταλειψει δηλαδη εδω που υπηρχε σκετη βλαβη αν ηθελαν να κυνηγησουν καποιον(συμφωνα παντα με τα δεδομενα της στεριας) θα επρεπε να πανε κατευθειαν στην εταιρεια και επειδη εδω ειναι θαλασσα αντε και ο καπετανιος να δωσει μια καταθεση στο λιμεναρχειο

----------


## karystos

Leo σωστό αυτό που λες επειδή αν πήγαινε να παραδοθεί από μόνος του θα γλιτώναμε και τα χαρτόσημα και τα μεγαρόσημα στη μήνυση. Εν πάση περιπτώσει ο άνθρωπος αφέθηκε ελεύθερος επειδή δεν μπορούσε να γίνει κι αλλιώς αφού δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτα. Τώρα μιας και ανέφερες το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ η μέρα εκείνη ήταν πολύ περίεργη από άνεμο. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ανέβηκε ως τη ΒΔ άκρη της Κέας και μετά ξανακατάβηκε και πέρασε κάτω από τον Ταμέλο. Το ίδιο και το EUROPEAN EXPRESS. Το κόλπο ήταν ότι είχε βγει απαγορευτικό για την περιοχή του ΚΑΒΟ ΝΤΟΡΟ και μόνο, οπότε οι πλοίαρχοι υπέγραψαν πρακτικό και υπέβαλαν σχέδιο ταξιδίου εκτός της περιοχής του απαγορευτικού, γι αυτο και πήγαν απότον Ταμέλο. Το περίεργο είναι πως ταξίδεψαν τα βαπόρια της Ραφήνας. Εδώ παίχτηκε ένα άλλο παιχνιδάκι ότι ο ΚΑΒΟ ΝΤΟΡΟΣ ορίζεται από τη Φάσσα ώς τον Καφηρέα με αδιευκρίνιστο υποτίθεται νότιο όριο. Οπότε τα Ραφηνιώτικα υποτίθεται πως πήγαιναν οριακά στο απαγορευτικό ή κάπως έτσι πηγαίνοντας για την ¶νδρο κι εκεί μπορεί να υπέγραψαν άλλο πρακτικό ότι δεν τους κρατάει το λιμάνι και ερωτηθέντα τα παραπλέοντα πλοία είπαν ότι ο καιρός δεν είναι τόσο κακός και απέπλευσαν. Το ίδιο το HIGHSPEED 1 όμως πηγαίνοντας για ¶νδρο στο κρίσιμο δρομολόγιο πήγε κολλητά στο Μαντήλι κι από εκεί ανέβηκε κόστα κόστα την Εύβοια σχεδόν ως τον Καφηρέα για να μπορέσει να γυρίσει και να κατέβει στο Χάρακα. Μπήκε δηλαδή μέσα στην περιοχή του απαγορευτικού με τα τέσσερα. Θα μου πεις ψιλολεπτομέρειες, αλλά αν άρπαζε εκεί φωτιά μου λες τι θα γινότανε;

----------


## Fido

Πέραν των ενδεδειγμένων ή μη διαδρομών κλπ, ήθελα να πω κάτι σχετικά με την κλήση/προσαγωγή τόσο του πλοιάρχου όσο και του νηογνώμονα και του υπεύθυνου της εταιρείας και του λιμενικού από τη Ραφήνα στον Εισαγγελέα για το περιστατικό της 2ης πυρκαγιάς. Προς Θεού δεν δικαιολογώ τον ανόητο που έτρεξε σαν γνήσιος ελληναράς να υποβάλλει μήνυση (οι Έλληνες μετά τους Γάλλους αν γνωρίζω καλά είμαστε στην κορυφή σχετικής λίστας στην ΕΕ-υποβάλλουμε μήνυση για τα πλεον πιθανά και απίθανα). 
Προσαγωγή στον εισαγγελέα δεν σημαίνει ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ότι κατηγορείται και κάποιος. Περισσότερο σε πρώτη φάση ο καθένας δίνει τη δική του εκδοχή για το περιστατικό, εννοείται -για ναυτιλία μιλαμε- κοιτάει ο καθένας να πετάξει το "μπαλάκι" στον άλλον και στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε. Μπορεί λοιπόν να μην είναι ευχάριστο κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιες φορές είναι απαραίτητο, και φυσικά δεν νομίζω ότι στοχοποιείται ο καπετάνιος (στον οποίο αξίζουν εύσημα για την εν γένει στάση και συμπεριφορά του σε τέτοιο καιρό και με αβαρία σοβαρή) ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ! 
Δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει κλήση από τα αρμόδια όργανα της δικαιοσύνης ακόμα και αν αποδειχθεί ας πουμε ότι ο καπετάνιος δεν είχε ουδεμία ευθύνη ούτε ήταν στο χέρι του να κάνει ή να μην κάνει κάτι. Προσωπικά το αντίθετο θα με προβλημάτιζε. Έπειτα δεν κλήθηκε μόνο αυτός, αλλά και ο υπεύθυνος νηογνώμονας, και ο υπεύθυνος της εταιρείας (εκεί ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο ζουμί) ακόμα και 1 λιμενικός από τη Λ. Αρχή Ραφήνας. Απλά ο καπετάνιος ως άρχων επί του πλοίου είναι - πολλές φορές θεωρητικά και μόνο- αρμόδιος να απαντά επί παντός επιστητού. Και φυσικά είναι ο πρώτος που σταυρώνεται και πολλές φορές εντελώς άδικα, αλλά νομίζω στην περίπτωση αυτή -απ όσο γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με- δεν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Leo

> ....................Απλά ο καπετάνιος ως άρχων επί του πλοίου είναι - πολλές φορές θεωρητικά και μόνο- αρμόδιος να απαντά επί παντός επιστητού. Και φυσικά είναι ο πρώτος που σταυρώνεται και πολλές φορές εντελώς άδικα, αλλά νομίζω στην περίπτωση αυτή -απ όσο γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με- δεν έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.



Συμφωνώ σε όλα μαζί σου φίλε Fido, κράτησα όμως μόνο τις δύο τελευταίες φράσεις σου για να πω ότι λογικά ό καπετάνιος είναι ο πρώτος που "ρυπαίνεται" αδιακρίτως και ποτέ δεν μαθαίνουμε αν και πότε "απορυπαίνεται"... Με απλά λόγια η ρετσινιά είναι αυτή που μένει....

----------


## Fido

Σ αυτό έχεις δίκιο! Είναι, δυστυχώς, ένα από κακά του επαγγέλματος...:| Δυστυχώς στις μέρες μας πλέον ο καπετάνιος έχει να επιτελέσει τρομακτικό έργο σε σχέση με το γεγονός ότι απλώς είναι...άνθρωπος, και φυσικά όχι απλα δεν υπάρχει αναγνώριση αλλά λιθοβολείται και αναίτια πολλες φορές. Και φυσικά περί..."απορρυπάνσεως" όπως λες και εσύ ουδείς λόγος...

----------


## gtogias

> ό καπετάνιος είναι ο πρώτος που "ρυπαίνεται" αδιακρίτως και ποτέ δεν μαθαίνουμε αν και πότε "απορυπαίνεται"... Με απλά λόγια η ρετσινιά είναι αυτή που μένει....


Αυτό όμως είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της Ελληνικής (και όχι μόνο) κοινωνίας. Έχουμε δει πολλές φορές ανθρώπους, και δη επώνυμους, να κατηγορούνται και όταν μετά από κάμποσα χρόνια οριστικοποιείται η αθωότητα τους ουδείς το δημοσιεύει και ουδείς ενδιαφέρεται πλέον.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Αυτό όμως είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της Ελληνικής (και όχι μόνο) κοινωνίας. Έχουμε δει πολλές φορές ανθρώπους, και δη επώνυμους, να κατηγορούνται και όταν μετά από κάμποσα χρόνια οριστικοποιείται η αθωότητα τους ουδείς το δημοσιεύει και ουδείς ενδιαφέρεται πλέον.


 Η διαδικασια της απορυπανσης ή της ρετσινιας εχει να κανει αμεσα και με την ταχυτητα της δικαιοσυνης η οποια κινειται με ρυθμο καικιου που κανει συρτη οποτε οταν θα πιασει λιμανι θα εχεουν ξεχασει απο που ξεκινησαν ετσι ολοι οσοι σταυρωναν τον πλοιαρχο μετα απο τον χρονο που θα παρει η αθωωση του θα εχουν ξεχασει το ζητημα και θα ασχολουνται με την σταυρωση κανενος αλλου

----------


## High1

Απο το πρωί, το πλοίο βρίσκεται στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας πλέον με άγνωστο τό τί μέλει γενέσθαι.....!!!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Για ενα πλοιο το οποιο σε 10-12 μερες θα αντικατασταθει και με προοπτικη και την πωληση του μαλλον θα ηταν το τελευταιο του ταξιδι αυτο στο νεο μωλο το επομενο μαλλον για τα ξενα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 1*..._στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου _στις 23-7-2010._
DSCN3730.jpg

----------


## LOS

Πάντως το πλοίο έχει δηλωθεί από την εταιρεία για δρομολόγια στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. Όχι ότι λέει κάτι αυτό αφού η εταιρεία έχει αφήσει τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή πολλές φορές ορφανή από ταχύπλοο. Αν έρθει αντικαταστάτης καλός να φύγει αφού πλέον είναι αρκετά πίσω στο ξενοδοχειακό όσο και στο μηχανολογικό κομμάτι πλέον. Αν δεν φύγει μακάρι να γίνει κάποιο συμάζεμα στις μηχανές του και στο ξενοδοχειακό.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Δεν θελω να γινω προαγγελος κακων μαντατων αλλα με δεδομενη την πωληση του δεν νομιζω να του ριξουν λεφτα και να το φτιαξουν απλα θα ειναι πισω απο τα speedrunner οποτε δεν το βλεπω. Οι εκτιμισεις αυτες για αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων ειναι πρωσοπικες

----------


## dokimakos21

*Highspeed 1-Στον ΝΜΔ*
P8253426.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ας το δούμε και στην Τήνο τη Δευτέρα 23 Αυγούστου 2010 , επόμενη μέρα μετά τη δεύτερη φωτιά....*

100_1895.jpg
100_1944.jpg
100_1839.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ας δούμε και μια ιστορική διαφημιστική αφίσα που έβγαλε τότε η Minoan για το πλοίο, φωτογραφημένη από πρακτορείο. Έπιανε όντως 44 κόμβους;*

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

maximun speed 44 knots υπηρεσιακη ποσο? (σχολιο για την διαφημηση οχι για το post)

----------


## manos75

καλα οι εταιρειες για να προσελκυσουν (κοροιδα) πελατες σου λενε οτι γινονται και αεροπλανα.και σε πανε με ασφαλεια ταχυτητα και φυσικα πολυτελεια.αλλα οταν βγαινουν προβληματα η εχουμε καθυστερησεις δρομολογιων κανουν τις παπιες.και φυσικα ποτε δεν δινουν αποζημιωσεις για ταλαιπωρεια του επιβατη η κινδυνο του επιβατη.αλλα ειπαμε εδω ειναι ελλαδαααααααααα που τιποτα δεν λειτουργει και ειμαστε οι χαρα του μπουρδελου.

----------


## xidianakis

> καλα οι εταιρειες για να προσελκυσουν (κοροιδα) πελατες σου λενε οτι γινονται και αεροπλανα.και σε πανε με ασφαλεια ταχυτητα και φυσικα πολυτελεια.αλλα οταν βγαινουν προβληματα η εχουμε καθυστερησεις δρομολογιων κανουν τις παπιες.και φυσικα ποτε δεν δινουν αποζημιωσεις για ταλαιπωρεια του επιβατη η κινδυνο του επιβατη.αλλα ειπαμε εδω ειναι ελλαδαααααααααα που τιποτα δεν λειτουργει και ειμαστε οι χαρα του μπουρδελου.


παρακαλω μπορουμε να μιλαμε πιο σεμνα?

----------


## zozef

> καλα οι εταιρειες για να προσελκυσουν (κοροιδα) πελατες σου λενε οτι γινονται και αεροπλανα.και σε πανε με ασφαλεια ταχυτητα και φυσικα πολυτελεια.αλλα οταν βγαινουν προβληματα η εχουμε καθυστερησεις δρομολογιων κανουν τις παπιες.και φυσικα ποτε δεν δινουν αποζημιωσεις για ταλαιπωρεια του επιβατη η κινδυνο του επιβατη.αλλα ειπαμε εδω ειναι ελλαδαααααααααα που τιποτα δεν λειτουργει και ειμαστε οι χαρα του μπουρδελου.


Αγαπητε μου το τελευταιο που αναφερεις σε πληροφορω οτι εχει αυστηρη ιεραρχεια και μην το χρησιμοποιεις σαν μετρο συγκρησεις

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πιο HOT () ταχύπλοο του καλοκαιριού στην Ραφήνα την Παρασκευή 20 Αυγούστου.....*

100_1586.jpg

----------


## LOS

Για την ιστορία πάντως και για να μην δημιουργούνται και λάθος εντυπώσεις η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία επέστρεψε το αντίτιμο του εισιτηρίου πίσω και για όσους εξυπηρετήθηκαν την επόμενη μέρα με το Νήσος Μύκονος επέστρεψαν τη διαφορά του ναύλου όπως επίσης και ένα open εισιτήριου ίσης αξίας με του HS1 για οποιονδήποτε προορισμό θέλουν για 1 χρόνο. Αυτά γιατι μόνο κακά ακούγονται για την εταιρεία.

----------


## High1

Aλλαγή θέσεως για το πλοίο σήμερα και ίσως να πάει κατευθείαν για πούλημα σε λίγες μέρες και όχι για επισκευή και Δυτικές.....!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οποτε αν δεν παει το 1 δυτικες κυκλαδες, καποιο απο τα υπολοιπα θα παρει το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο ε??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για φέτος δεν νομίζω έως και το αποκλείω. Για του χρόνου έχει ο Θεός.....*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τυχερακια γιωργο θα εχετε απο Σεπτεμβρη το 6 στη Ραφηνα..

----------


## LOS

'Αλλωστε η γραμμή των Δυτικών τα τελευταία χρόνια με την είσοδο της Aegean Speed Lines είναι πλήγμα για την εταιρεία αφού τα νούμερα στη γραμμή αυτή είναι απογοητευτικά. Φταίει και η ίδια η εταιρεία αφού για πολλά χρόνια είχε το 1 και όταν έβαλε το 3 πέρυσι τα μισά δρομολόγια γινόντουσαν με 3 μηχανές. Επίσης και φέτος παράτησε μετα την αρπαχτή του Πάσχα τη γραμμή μέχρι να έρθει το 6. Αυτό το βλέπουν οι επιβάτες και έτσι προτιμούν το Speedrunner4. 
Για τη γραμμή της Ραφήνας πάντως από τα Hs4-5-6 δε νομίζω ότι κάνει κανένα από αυτά, γιατι είναι αρκετά μεγάλα. Δε κατάλαβα γιατι η εταιρεία δε κράτησε κάποιο από τα 2-3 για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή που ταιριάζανε γάντι(έστω και αν υπήρχε μικρό πρόβλημα με τη χωρητικότητα του γκαράζ τους). Ακούγετε πάντως έντονα για το Millenium Tres αλλά ακόμα και αυτό δε νομίζω ότι είναι για τη Ραφήνα.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε LOS συμφωνω απόλυτα οτι δεν κανουν τα 4-5 και ειδικα το 6 για την Ραφηνα...Για μενα θα επρεπε αφου αναγκαστικα καποιο απο αυτα τα 3 θα επρεπε να παρει τη γραμμη μεχρι τελη οκτωβρη να ειναι το 4, και το 6 να ειναι στη γραμμη συροτηνομυκονίας..Οσο για το Milenium tres ισχυει αυτο που λες και μου το είπε ατομο απο το πληρωμα όταν ταξιδεψα με το highspeed 6(απλα τελειο!!Θα ανεβουν συντομα φωτογραφιες)

----------


## LOS

Ντάξει είναι λίγο οφ τοπικ βέβαια, απλά έστω οτι οι φήμες για το TRES επιβεβαιωθούν, που θα πάει? είναι πολύ μεγάλο και καίει τα κέρατα του και αυτό...! Από τη στιγμή που το 4-5 λογικά θα είναι Σύρο-Μύκονο-Τήνο και Πάρο-Νάξο εναλλάξ και το 6 στην ΙΟ-Σαντορίνη..τότε σε πιθανή αγορά ενός τέτοιου θυρίου που θα πάει?? Εκτός και αν έχουν υπόψη κάποια νέα γραμμή. Οι Δυτικές και η Ραφήνα θέλουν μεγέθη τύπου HS2-3 με μεγαλύτερο γκαράζ.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βασικά το 6 το κόβω να έρχεται Ραφήνα τα επόμενα χρόνια. Είναι πολύ καταλληλότερο για τη Ραφήνα από το 1 λόγω ταχύτητας και εσωτερικού , τώρα για όσους λένε πως έχει μεγάλο γκαράζ, από πλευράς γκαράζ είναι περίπου το άθροισμα από το γκαράζ του χαισπιντ 2 και του ακουα. Και τη στιγμή που θέλει να πάρει κίνηση και από την ¶νδρο είναι μια χαρά.....*

*Όσο για το Tres ΑΝ όντως επαληθευτούν αυτά που λέγονται παραπάνω κατά την αποψή μου το κόβω για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο. Να δούμε.....*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Ας παρουν το tres και ας το βαλουν ακομα και στο Πειραιας -Λαυριο..Αστειευομαι..Θα μπορουσε να παει μονιμα το 4 ραφηνα το 5 παρο ναξο το 6 συρομυκονια και το τres σαντορινη η γτ οχι Κρητη(χανια) η ακομα και Ρόδο??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το παραβράσαμε με το off topic αλλά δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει το 4 ή το 5 να φύγει από τον Πειραιά με τίποτα, λόγω ταχυτήτων και χωρητικότητας. Το 6 έχει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα και λίγο μικρότερες ταχύτητες. Καλύτερα να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση στο θέμα "Γραμμή Ραφήνα - ¶νδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο".....*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

φιλε γιωργο κανεις λαθος..Το highspeed 6 ειναι πιο γρηγορο απο το highspeed 4

----------


## Leo

Εδώ μιλάμε για το Highspeed 1, το οποίο σήμερα το είδα εσωτερικά στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ, απένταντι από τα ρορο της καρβουνόσκαλας.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Παιδια η πωληση του 1 ειναι γεγονος κατι εχει ακουστει για τελος Σεμτεμβρη οτι φευγει για Ισπανια τωρα μετα τις καλοκαιρινες αβαριες μπορει και πιο γρηγορα

----------


## capten4

γεγονος ειναι, οτι οι ισπανοι εχουν φοβηθει με τις φωτιες του 1, και το σκεπτονται να το παρουν η οχι....ακομα ειναι θολο το τοπιο. Υ.Γ. αν ερθει αλλο ταχυπλοο αυτο μαλλον θα ειναι το μιλενιουμ ντος

----------


## LOS

Το πλοίο σήμερα βγήκε και από τα δρομολόγια για τις Δυτικές που είχαν αναρτήσει στα δρομολόγια της εταιρείας.(στο σύστημα έχουν βγεί μέρες πρίν)! ¶ρα λογικά το βαπόρι έχει τελειώσει για την HSW και τα Ελληνικά νερά 100%...! Ένα βαπόρι με μεγάλη ιστορία πραγματικά...αυτό που χάρη σε αυτό καλώς ή κακώς γέμισε το Αιγαίο με ταχύπλοα... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εγω εχω να προτεινω στους υπευθυνους του φορουμ αν ειναι δυνατο να γινει μια ιστορικη αναδρομη στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο μιας και οπως αναφερει ο φιλος LOS ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο που εγκαινιασε τα ταχυπλοα στο Αιγαιο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Highspeed 1...Εν πλω 16-8-2010._
DSCN5283.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## Trakman

> _Highspeed 1...Εν πλω 16-8-2010._
> DSCN5283.jpg
> _Για ολους τους φιλους_


Μια ακόμα καταπληκτική λήψη απ΄τον καλό φίλο Γιώργο!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Εγω εχω να προτεινω στους υπευθυνους του φορουμ αν ειναι δυνατο να γινει μια ιστορικη αναδρομη στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο μιας και οπως αναφερει ο φιλος LOS ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο που εγκαινιασε τα ταχυπλοα στο Αιγαιο


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...Επιπλέον ένα τέτοιο αφιέρωμα θα είναι κάτι σαν φόρος τιμής και στον άνθρωπο που το πρωτοέφερε και - εάν δεν απατώμαι- το πρωτοταξίδεψε: τον αείμνηστο Σπύρο Βατίστα που "έφυγε" από κοντά μας τόσο πρόωρα!

----------


## xidianakis

συμφωνώ κι εγώ στο να κατασκευασθεί μια ιστορική αναδρομή για το ταχύπλοο αυτό.
Μην ξεχνάμε όμως, τον ευεργέτη των ταχύπλοων στο αιγαίο, που άλλαξε ριζικά τον ακτοπλοϊκό χάρτη της Ελλάδας, και αναφέρομαι στον κ Π. Σφηνια και το όραμά του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> συμφωνώ κι εγώ στο να κατασκευασθεί μια ιστορική αναδρομή για το ταχύπλοο αυτό.
> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως, τον ευεργέτη των ταχύπλοων στο αιγαίο, που άλλαξε ριζικά τον ακτοπλοϊκό χάρτη της Ελλάδας, και αναφέρομαι στον κ Π. Σφηνια και το όραμά του.


Ειναι σιγουρο πως αλλαξε προς το καλυτερο?Το 2000 ειχε 28 συμβατικα πλοια ολων των τυπων τα χαισπηντ και καμια 20αρια δελφινια και το 50%της Ga ferries και προικα απο τις μινωικες το αριαδνη, φεδρα και ερωτοκριτος

----------


## xidianakis

> Ειναι σιγουρο πως αλλαξε προς το καλυτερο?Το 2000 ειχε 28 συμβατικα πλοια ολων των τυπων τα χαισπηντ και καμια 20αρια δελφινια και το 50%της Ga ferries και προικα απο τις μινωικες το αριαδνη, φεδρα και ερωτοκριτος


ανεκαθεν θα υπαρχουν και οι διαφωνιες οταν γινεται μια νεα αρχη!
γνωριζω πολυ καλα τι ειχε τοτε η εταιρια.
μην ξεχνας ομως πως ηταν η κατασταση των πλοιων που αναφερεις, πριν 10 χρονια!, οχι πως ειναι τωρα.

----------


## karystos

Δυστυχώς η ιστορία είναι γραμμένη εντελώς διαφορετικά και για το πλοίο και για το μακαρίτη. Τα οράματα είναι καλά αλλά δεν συμβαδίζουν ούτε με ευνοιοκρατίες, ούτε με αναξιόπλοα και επικίνδυνα πλοία που ξαφνικά βαφτίζονται υπερσύγχρονα νεότευκτα, ούτε με παιχνίδια μετοχών, ούτε με διάφορες παραπλανήσεις και μπερδέματα ονομάτων και σινιάλων. Το αν και ποιό όραμα είχε ο Σφηνιάς το ξέρει μόνο ο ίδιος. Στην πράξη τα γεγονότα έχουν μιλήσει από μόνα τους. Ακόμη και στενοί του συνεργάτες, όπως π.χ. ο Κ. Αγαπητός, έχουν εκφραστεί με τα χειρότερα λόγια για την υπόθεση MFD. Και μόνο ότι η MFD παρέσυρε τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ, που από τότε ξεκίνησαν ένα κατήφορο δίχως τέλος, φτάνει. Εκτός κι αν κάποιος είναι ευχαριστημένος με τις σημερινές ιταλικές ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ.

----------


## raflucgr

Two pics depecting Highspeed 1 maneuvering in Rafina last month

----------


## HIGHSPEED_5

( σε  ενα μου ταξιδι πριν απο 5 χρονια για σιφνο , σε κουβεντα που ειχαμε πανω στο πλοιο, ρωτησα μερικα πραγματα για την ιστορια του κτλ, μου ειχαν πει τοτε οτι στην παραγγελια του πλοιου ειχε εμπλακει το ελληνικο δημοσιο και ειδικα το πολεμικο ναυτικο για την αγορα του, για την γρηγορη μεταφορα  προσωπικου και μεσων , αν θυμαμαι καλα αργοτερα προκριθηκε η αγορα των 2 χοβερ-κραφτ και αυτα λογω ολυμπιακων αγωνων κατι τετοιο. στο τελος μπηκε η μινοαν φλαιγκ ντολφινς και το αγορασε η΄της παραχωρηθηκε με ευνοικους ορους , αυτα ειχα ακουσει )

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ενδιαφερον το ρεπορταζ που εχει ο εφοπλιστης Σεμτεμβριου για το HS1 αναφερει μεταξυ αλλων οτι το πλοιο ειχε βεβαρημενο ιστορικο σε ζημιες και οτι και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η φωτια οφειλεται σε σπασπενο αγωγο παροχης καυσιμου στον κυλινδρο 12 της πρυμναιας μηχανης την πρωτη φορα και στο ιδιο κυλινδρο της πρωραιας μηχανης την δευτερη

----------


## DimitrisM.

Τι απεγινε τελικα το HS1?

----------


## LOS

Απ΄όσο είχα ακούσει από μέλος πληρώματος άλλου hs συνεχίζονται από το πλήρωμα του κάποιες εργασίες αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς. Τώρα δε ξέρω...το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το πλοίο σίγουρα θα έφευγε από την Ελλάδα εαν δεν είχαν γίνει αυτά τα περιστατικά αφού η συμφωνία ήταν σχεδόν βέβαιη. Δύσκολα πάντως θα ξαναταξιδέψει με τα σινιάλα της HSW.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και μέχρι να μάθουμε νεότερα ας δούμε μια φώτο του πλοίου από ένα πολύ περίεργο δοκιμαστικό που εκτέλεσε στις 20 αυγούστου , 3-4 μέρες πριν τη δεύτερη φωτιά έξω από τη Ραφήνα. Τραβηγμένη από το Μπλε Λιμανάκι......*

100_1612.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

τι το περίεργο είχε ;

----------


## giorgos_249

*1ον το ότι αντί να φύγει για δρομολόγιο στην ώρα του ενώ ο κόσμος περίμενε για να μπει μέσα φεύγει για δοκιμαστικό και δεύτερον η σχετικά αυξημένη ταχύτητα σε σχέση με το μ.ο των περασμένων ημερών μετά την επαναδρομολόγησή του........*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αποδρομολόγηση ζητάει στο ΣΑΣ. Δεν θα το ξεχάσουμε...........*

*Για όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες:*

100_0273.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ να εχει οπου παει

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Αποδρομολόγηση ζητάει στο ΣΑΣ. Δεν θα το ξεχάσουμε...........*
> 
> *Για όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες:*
> 
> 100_0273.jpg


 Υπέροχα χρώματα, καταπληκτική φωτο φίλε :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Highspeed 1 όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 13/10/2010, φωτογραφημένο απο το Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: . 


HIGHSPEED 1 17 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Παντελη να τον προσεχεις τον φακο σου πιανει απιθανα πραγματα

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι ατίθασος, τι να του κάνω!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisM.

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως θα παω εκει που ειναι τραβηγμενη η τελευταια φωτο? Επειδη μου θυμιζει πολλα αυτο το σκαρι, θελω να το δω (για τελευταια μαλλον φορα) εστω απο μακρια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο δρόμο απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για Πέραμα, ή μπαίνεις στην έξοδο που λέει για τελωνεία και βγαίνεις στο ΝΜΔ από που και η φωτο, ή συνεχίζεις περνάς το τούνελ  και στα φανάρια που είναι η ιχθυόσκαλα κάνεις αριστερα και πάλι αριστερά και πας στη πύλη που μπαίνεις εκεί που είναι αραγμένο. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να σε αφήσουν γιατί υπάρχει φύλακας.
Ελπίζω να σου έδωσα να καταλάβεις :Wink: .

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στην Τήνο το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε τη μέρα μετά τη φωτιά:*

100_1945.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έχει μόλις φθάσει και ρεμετζάρει έχοντας ρίξει κάβο στον λιμενοβραχίονα........*

*Για όλο το φόρουμ.........*

100_0488.JPG

----------


## DimitrisM.

Μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε εκει κ να ταξιδεψουμε μαζι του...Ευχαριστουμε για την αφιερωση!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε giorgos_249, ευχαριστούμε :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Παρακαλώ!* 

*Σύμφωνα με φήμες βάφεται στα κίτρινα και επαναδρομολογείται σύντομα στα ενδοκυκλαδικά για σκάντζα άρτεμις και μένει μόνιμα αφού χάλασε η συμφωνία για την πώλησή του..... Μένει να δούμε αν θα επαληθευτούν.*

----------


## DimitrisM.

Για ποιο λογο βαφεται στα κιτρινα?:-? Δεν θα ανηκει στην HSW?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πιθανό είναι αν επαληθευτεί να βαφτεί όπως το άρτεμις που ανήκει στη χελλενικ και αυτό.*

----------


## sg3

επομενως το αρτεμις θα το ξαναδουμε σαρωνικο!?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όχι απαραίτητα...*

----------


## xidianakis

> *Όχι απαραίτητα...*


mporei na parei th 8esh tou kenterh?

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Μήπως υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου να το δούμε που βάφετε;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σόρρυ, ασάφεια , εννοώ ότι σύμφωνα με αυτές τις φήμες θα βαφτεί στα κίτρινα της ανεκ όπως το άρτεμις και θα μπει στη γραμμή που ανέλαβε κανονικά. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν ισχύει.*

----------


## georginio

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ....ΝΑ ΒΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΞΕΝΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ! :Sad:

----------


## hayabusa

μακάρι, μπας και έρθει κανά *βαπόρι* της προκοπής στη θέση του.

----------


## GeoTsakas

kamia foto exoume?????

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ραφήνα , 14/8/2010. Φίλοι μου ηρεμήστε, μια φήμη ανέφερα, δεν είπα ότι τώρα βάφεται στα κίτρινα. Εννοώ ότι ΙΣΩΣ να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει για την ΑΝΕΚ όπως πέρυσι το Σεπτέβρη- Οκτώβριο.* 

100_1326.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοίο στο Κερατσίνι την ημέρα πριν των Θεοφανείων:*

IMGP0477.jpg

----------


## sunbird

Tελικά μάλλον για ραφήνα προορίζεται και φέτος το hs 1 ?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φίλε αν το σκεφτείς λίγο δεν βγαίνουν όλα τα δρομολόγια με 3 ταχύπλοα στις κυκλάδες, πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένα 4ο οπωσδήποτε εκτός και αν επανέλθει το κυκλικό Ραφήνα - Πειραιά όπως με τα χαισπιντ 2 και 3 όπως αναφέρει και το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής . Αλλιώς θα πρέπει η εταιρεία να αποχωρήσει από τουλάχιστον 1 γραμμή.* 

*Δηλαδή:*

*Χαισπιντ 1 Ραφήνα, 4 Σ-Τ-Μ , 5 Π-Ν, 6 Ι-Θ και Σ-Σ-Μ.*

*Εστω τώρα ότι έρχεται το 6 Ραφήνα.* 

*Χαισπιντ 6 Ραφήνα, 4 Σ-Τ-Μ , 5 Π-Ν, Ι-Θ και Σ-Σ-Μ ποιο; Αρα αποχωρεί από εκεί. Το ίδιο ισχύει και αν έρθει το 4 Ραφήνα που το 6 θα μπει στη θέση του ή το 5 Ραφήνα.*

*Έστω ότι ξαναγίνεται το κυκλικό:*

*Χαισπιντ 4 πρωί από πειραιά Σ-Τ-Μ -Τ- Ραφήνα και 6 από Ραφήνα Α-Τ-Μ-Ν-Π- Πειραιά.*
*Χαισπιντ 6 απόγευμα Ραφήνα - Α- Τ- Μ - Ν- Π - Πειραιά και 4 Πειραιά Σ-Μ-Τ-Ραφήνα*

*Έτσι λοιπόν περισσεύει το 5 που πάει Πάρο - Νάξο πρωινό και το 1 θα δείξει αλλά όμως έχουμε σίγουρη την αποχώρηση από τις δυτικές κυκλάδες ή την Ίο-Θήρα σε αυτό το σενάριο .*

----------


## sunbird

Αρα λοιπόν το ταχύπλοο δεν θα πουληθεί, ούτε θα βαφτεί κίτρινο ,συνεχίζει εκεί πού το είχαμε δεί και πέρσι.
Οι ζημιές από τη φωτιά αποκαταστάθηκαν ?

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα, παιδιά! Να πω κάτι?? Κατά τη γνώμη μου το HIGHSPEED 1 δεν είναι πια ταχύπλοο! Από HIGHSPEED έχει γίνει... SLOWSPEED! Αφού η μία μηχανή είναι εκτός λειτουργίας, καμένη και θεωρείται πλέον ολική απώλεια. Από τη δεύτερη φωτιά και μετά η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που πιάνει το σκάφος είναι μόλις 22 μίλια! Δηλ. αυτή την ταχύτητα είχε στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια που ήταν γύρω στις 23 Αυγούστου. Από κει κι έπειτα το βλέπουμε δεμένο και δεν ξαναέπλευσε ποτέ! Οπότε εξαιτίας του παροπλισμού του, στην παρούσα φάση, παίζει να μην πιάνει ούτε τα 20. Είναι ταχύτητα ταχύπλοου αυτή??  :Confused:   :Confused:  Αν το βάλουν για ενδοκυκλαδικά με ταχύτητα συμβατικού, θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί, αλλά για παραπάνω δεν...

Ελπίζω η HSW να μην κάνει το λάθος να το συμπεριλάβει στα ταχύπλοά της, γιατί θα αμαυρώσει ακόμη περισσότερο την εικόνα που δημιούρησε η ίδια πέρσι μετά τις φωτιές. Δε γίνεται ο άλλος να πληρώνει εισιτήριο ταχύπλοου και να πηγαίνει με ταχύτητα... ΠΟΠΗΣ!

----------


## Eng

Για το performance των μηχανων θα δουμε. Αλλα για ενδοκυκλαδικα, πιστευετε (γιατι εγω απλα υποθετω) πως θα μπορει να δενει στους διαφορους μολους εδω και εκει που υπαρχουν? Κι αν δενει, πως θα μπορει να κανει operation οταν ο καταπελτης ειναι τοσο ψηλος. Θυμαμαι οταν ηταν στο Βολο επεφτε σε θεση που ειχε υψος καπου δυο μετρα.
Δεν ξερω... Ειδομεν...

----------


## DimitrisM.

Η κατασταση του μετα τις φωτιες ποια ειναι? Ποσοι κινητηρες ειναι εκτος και ποσοι επισκευασιμοι?

----------


## rafina-lines

> Για το performance των μηχανων θα δουμε. Αλλα για ενδοκυκλαδικα, πιστευετε (γιατι εγω απλα υποθετω) πως θα μπορει να δενει στους διαφορους μολους εδω και εκει που υπαρχουν? Κι αν δενει, πως θα μπορει να κανει operation οταν ο καταπελτης ειναι τοσο ψηλος. Θυμαμαι οταν ηταν στο Βολο επεφτε σε θεση που ειχε υψος καπου δυο μετρα.
> Δεν ξερω... Ειδομεν...


Σωστό κι αυτό! Επομένως ούτε για ενδοκυκλαδικά?? Ωραίαααααα....... Τώρα τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας! Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δηλ. αυτό το καράβι δεν κάνει για τίποτα?? Τα αρχικά σχέδια της εταιρίας που ήταν η πώλησή του στο εξωτερικό ήταν το καλύτερο, αλλά αυτό ίσχυε πριν τις φωτιές. Τώρα τα δεδομένα έχουν αλλάξει, οπότε μάλλον ούτε αυτοί που είχαν σκοπό να τ' αγοράσουν δεν το θέλουν τώρα...  :Sad: 

Μια καλή ιδέα ίσως ήταν να γίνει μουσείο ως το πρώτο ταχύπλοο τέτοιου είδους (που μπορεί να μεταφέρει κι οχήματα) που έπλευσε σε ελληνικά νερά και άλλαξε ριζικά τον ακτοπλοϊκό χάρτη της χώρας.  :Wink:  Αλλά εδώ δεν κάναμε άλλα κι άλλα πλοία μουσεία, το πρώην CAPTAIN GEORGE θα κάνουμε??  :Sad:

----------


## rafina-lines

> Η κατασταση του μετα τις φωτιες ποια ειναι? Ποσοι κινητηρες ειναι εκτος και ποσοι επισκευασιμοι?


Απ' ότι ξέρω οι 2 μηχανές λειτουργούν κανονικά, ενώ απ' τις άλλες δύο, η μία λειτουργεί με μειωμένη απόδοση γιατί επηρεάστηκε από τις φωτιές, ενώ η άλλη είναι καμένη ολοσχερώς...  αν ισχύουν οι πληροφορίες μου.

----------


## DimitrisM.

Καπου ειχα ακουσει οτι η συμφωνια πωλησης του ακυρωθηκε κ οι ζημιες θα πρεπει να επισκευασθουν απο την HSW. Το κοστος επισκευων ειναι απαγορευτικο ωστε να το δουμε να ταξιδευει ξανα?

----------


## georginio

> *Φίλε αν το σκεφτείς λίγο δεν βγαίνουν όλα τα δρομολόγια με 3 ταχύπλοα στις κυκλάδες, πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένα 4ο οπωσδήποτε εκτός και αν επανέλθει το κυκλικό Ραφήνα - Πειραιά όπως με τα χαισπιντ 2 και 3 όπως αναφέρει και το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής . Αλλιώς θα πρέπει η εταιρεία να αποχωρήσει από τουλάχιστον 1 γραμμή.* 
> 
> *Δηλαδή:*
> 
> *Χαισπιντ 1 Ραφήνα, 4 Σ-Τ-Μ , 5 Π-Ν, 6 Ι-Θ και Σ-Σ-Μ.*
> 
> *Εστω τώρα ότι έρχεται το 6 Ραφήνα.* 
> 
> *Χαισπιντ 6 Ραφήνα, 4 Σ-Τ-Μ , 5 Π-Ν, Ι-Θ και Σ-Σ-Μ ποιο; Αρα αποχωρεί από εκεί. Το ίδιο ισχύει και αν έρθει το 4 Ραφήνα που το 6 θα μπει στη θέση του ή το 5 Ραφήνα.*
> ...


Φιλε Γιωργο ξεχασες το HELLENIC WIND...αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι αρκετο!!!Αμα ειναι μεγαλο το ποσο επισκευης....βλεπω το πλοιο να πουλιεται σε αστεια τιμη ή την HELLENIC να ψαχνει για νεο ταχυπλοο και να αφηνει αυτο δεμενο.Παντως στα ενδοκυκλαδικα δεν κανει γιατι τον χειμωνα με τις φουρτουνες θα εχει προβλημα.Μπορει να μειωθηκε η ταχυτητα δραματικα,αλλα παραμενει ταχυπλοο στον σχεδιασμο....περιπτωση σκραπ παιζει?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το hellenic wind θα είναι ναυλωμένο σίγουρα για δύο καλοκαίρια ακόμα τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τη συμφωνία που έχει υπογραφεί οπότε δεν παίζει στο Αιγαίο......*

----------


## sunbird

Δηλαδή όπως καταλάβαμε απο τα παραπάνω post το hs 1 τέλος .Αρα με την οικνομική δυσκολία που υπάρχει ,μπορεί και να παίζει για ραφήνα η περίπτωση του hellenic wind ,διότι από πλευράς χωρητικότητας επιβατών-οχημάτων (σε σχέση με το hs 1) νομίζω αν δέν κάνω λάθος ότι είναι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κοίτα. Ας είμαστε καλά και σε 3 χρονάκια που θα ελευθερωθεί το hellenic wind το ξανασυζητάμε........Αλλά όμως θα ήταν λάθος να δρομολογηθεί το ελλενικ γουιντ από ραφήνα καθώς είναι πολύ κατώτερο εσωτερικά από όλα τα χαισπιντ πράγμα που θα στοιχίσει στην εταιρεία τη φήμη της που τώρα με το χαισπιντ 6 θα αποκατασταθεί πλήρως και με το παραπάνω................ Θέλει να γίνει πολύ δουλειά που θα κοστίσει αρκετά για να μπει από ραφήνα το γουιντ και μεταξύ άλλων περιλαμβάνει ξενοδοχειακό και ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΕΣ πρύμα που δεν μπορούν να πέφτουν στους δικούς μας ντόκους.........Για φέτος Ραφήνα θα έχουμε μάλλον το 6 όπως λεγότανε και πέρυσι αλλιώς το 4....*

----------


## georginio

Γιωργο εισαι πολυ σωστος!το wind οπως και το σαντορινη ειναι καθε καλοκαιρι ναυλομενα στην Γαλλικη Atlanticoline!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Εγω πάλι απ' ότι έχω ακούσει Ραφήνα φέτος θα πάει το highspeed 4 και όχι το 6..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν και άσχετο με το θέμα του χαισπιντ 1 , ραφήνα λογικά θα έρθουνε και τα δύο και το αιτιολογώ πιο πάνω.......*

----------


## rafina-lines

Εγώ έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τα δρομολόγια: 

Γιατί η HSW επιμένει να σπάει τη διαδρομή της Παροναξίας - Σαντορίνης σε δύο σκέλη?? Μπορούσε πιο απλά να βάλει το HS 5, που είναι και το πιο ταχύ της, εκεί. Δηλ. το κλασικό δρομολόγιο Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη και επιστροφή. Πρέπει σώνει και καλά να γίνει Πάρο - Νάξο και μετά Ίο - Σαντορίνη?? Βάλτε το βρε παιδιά όλο μαζί να τελειώνουμε...  :Smile:  Οπότε τότε θα βγαίνανε:

1. Το 4 ή το 6 Ραφήνα,
2. Το 5 Πάρο - Νάξο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη, και
3. Το 4 ή το 6 Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο.

Έτσι δεν αποχωρεί από καμία γραμμή με 3 ταχύπλοα!  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Αντί αυτού σκέφτεται να επαναφέρει τα "πέταλα" δρομολόγια με σύνδεση Ραφήνας και Πειραιά που καταργήθηκαν ακριβώς επειδή έφταναν και στα δύο ηπειρωτικά λιμάνια άγρια νύχτα χωρίς να τα προτιμάει πολύς κόσμος. Όλο γκρίνιες είχαμε τότε... Το 2 θυμάμαι έφτανε Ραφήνα συνήθως 2:10, ενώ το 3 στον Πειραιά γύρω στις 3!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Αν πηγαίνεις Σαντορίνη με highspeed μέσω Παροναξίας-ίου θα κάνεις γύρω στις 5.00'-5.15' ώρες, όσες και με τα μεγάλα Blue Star που πάνε κατευθείαν το καλοκαίρι! Δεν συμφέρει σε καμία περίπτωση να πληρώσεις εισιτήριο highspeed!!

----------


## rafina-lines

> Αν πηγαίνεις Σαντορίνη με highspeed μέσω Παροναξίας-ίου θα κάνεις γύρω στις 5.00'-5.15' ώρες, όσες και με τα μεγάλα Blue Star που πάνε κατευθείαν το καλοκαίρι! Δεν συμφέρει σε καμία περίπτωση να πληρώσεις εισιτήριο highspeed!!


Συμφωνώ μ' αυτό που λες φίλε μου, αλλά:

1. Τα μεγάλα BLUE STAR δεν είναι καθημερινά για Σαντορίνη.
2. Η Ίος είναι στο δρομολόγιο των HIGHSPEED έτσι κι αλλιώς.
3. Το ενιαίο δρομολόγιο Πάρος - Νάξος - Ίος - Σαντορίνη είναι δυνατό να έχει λιγότερες απώλειες από το "πέταλο"?? Θυμάμαι το HIGHSPEED 2 που έφτανε τη νύχτα στη Ραφήνα ελάχιστο κόσμο έβγαζε. Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι αυτός ο λίγος κόσμος που έβγαινε τότε, θα είναι ακόμη λιγότερος στο ενιαίο δρομολόγιο...
4. Εφόσον λείπει ένα ταχύπλοο στην εταιρία, μάλλον πρέπει να επιλέξει τη λιγότερη δυνατή απώλεια: Ή αποχώρηση από μία γραμμή ώστε να μην επηρεαστούν οι άλλες, ή παραμονή σε όλες τις γραμμές αλλά με λιγότερα δρομολόγια. Δε γίνεται και η πίτα ολόκληρη και ο σκύλος χορτάτος...  :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Αν και είμαστε εκτός θέματος (πρέπει να μας μεταφέρουνε) βλέπω πιθανότερο να αφήσουν τις Δυτικές που έτσι κι αλλιώς τρώνε κιλά σκόνης από τα speedrunners.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Εαν πηγαίνει το 5 Πάρο- Νάξο- Ίο- Θήρα δεν θα μπορεί να εκτελέσει δεύτερο (απογευματινό) δρομολόγιο για Πάρο-Νάξο.

----------


## hsw

Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να αφήσουν δύο δρομολόγια... -1 Highspeed σημαίνει και -2 γραμμές που εκτελούσε. Έτσι δεν είναι; Η μία λογικά θα είναι οι Δυτικές.. Η άλλη όμως?

Το καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι: 4 και 6 Πειραιάς - Πάρος - Νάξος - Μύκονος - Τήνος - Ραφήνα - ¶νδρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος - Σύρος - Πειραιάς και Ραφήνα - Τήνος - Μύκονος - Νάξος - Πάρος - Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Μύκονος - Τήνος - ¶νδρος - Ραφήνα και το 5 Πειραιάς - Σύρος - Τήνος Μύκονος το πρωί και Πειραιάς - Πάρος - Νάξος το απόγευμα. Αλλά έτσι μένει εκτός η Ίος και η Σαντορίνη...

----------


## speedrunner

Το AIS του πλοίου άνοιξε για λίγο σήμερα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει πλήρωμα πάνω στο πλοίο και κάνει εργασίες??

----------


## basilis.m

καλημερα!
ξερει κανεις κατι για τη τυχη του πλοιου? χθες ημουν πειραια και 
ειναι δεμενο στο προλιμενα με ενα γερανο διπλα του

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και σε ποιο σημείο κιόλας!!! :Wink:  Όχι ότι κ' ότι, στον προλιμένα!!! :Wink:  Όπως πέρυσι με το Blue Horizon. Σαν να θέλει να πει η hellenic seaways σ' όποιον μπαινοβγαίνει στο λιμάνι και το βλέπει, ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι ξόφλημένο και παραμένει επικίνδυνο για πολλές γραμμές και πολλές ακτοπλοικές! Ο χρόνος θα δείξει!! :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ας το θυμηθούμε στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας:*
*Με αφιέρωση στους pantelis2009, aegeanspeedlines,fb delfini, gamemaniacGR, nkr, GiorgosViz και όλο το φόρουμ*

100_1267.JPG

sgsgdsgd.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε giorgos_249 για τις ωραίες φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## sunbird

> Καπου ειχα ακουσει οτι η συμφωνια πωλησης του ακυρωθηκε κ οι ζημιες θα πρεπει να επισκευασθουν απο την HSW. Το κοστος επισκευων ειναι απαγορευτικο ωστε να το δουμε να ταξιδευει ξανα?


 Φίλε karavofanatiκos σίγουρα δεν είναι ξοφλημένο? και είναι επικίνδυνο? γιατί ο φίλος εδώ άλλα γράφει

----------


## giorgos_249

*Απλά μια φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο είναι, γιατί να είναι ξοφλημένο; Και το 5 είχε πάρει κάποτε φωτιά και δεν νομίζω πως είναι ξοφλημένο τώρα...............Από τη στιγμή που θα γίνει μια σωστή επισκευή και θα αξιολογηθεί από καλούς γνώστες του αντικειμένου και αδιάφθορους επιθεωρητές (δεν λέω ότι οι επιθεωρητές γενικά δεν είναι αδιάφθοροι ή ότι η hsw ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρεία έκανε ποτέ προσπάθεια χρηματισμού, απλά μιλάω εντελώς σφαιρικά) ότι είναι ασφαλές τελείωσε η δουλειά, το πλοίο είναι ασφαλές.........Τώρα είναι αντικειμενικά ένα προβληματικό πλοίο, έχουμε πει και πιο πίσω πως γνωστός εφοπλιστής είχε πει πως δεν κάνει ούτε για σκραπ για να το μειώσει, αλλά και πάλι δεν λέει αυτό κάτι για την ασφάλειά του, απο πλευράς ασφαλείας είναι επαρκές,  μπορεί άνετα να δουλέψει στο Αιγαίο στις Σποράδες ή ακόμα καλύτερα προσωπικά πιστεύω θα ήταν να το βλέπαμε και στο Ιόνιο στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Σάμη όπως κάποτε το jet ferry 1.*

----------


## sunbird

> Απ' ότι ξέρω οι 2 μηχανές λειτουργούν κανονικά, ενώ απ' τις άλλες δύο, η μία λειτουργεί με μειωμένη απόδοση γιατί επηρεάστηκε από τις φωτιές, ενώ η άλλη είναι καμένη ολοσχερώς... αν ισχύουν οι πληροφορίες μου.


 Φίλε giorgos 249 ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου, όμως κοίτα τι αναφέρει εδώ άλλος φίλος του forum ,και αν καταλαβαίνω καλά δέν είναι μόνο θέμα ασφάλειας ,αλλά τίθετε και θέμα εάν εξακολουθεί να συγκαταλέγετε στα ταχύπλοα πλέον το hs1.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτό ισχυε για πέρυσι μετά την 1η φωτιά που έγινε μια πολύ πρόχειρη επισκευή για να ξαναμπει στα δρομολόγια. Λογικά θα πρέπει οι 2 να αντικατασταθούν φέτος...........ε δε μπορεί.*

----------


## hsw

Εγώ πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσε να ξαναδρομολογηθεί στις Σποράδες, από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο όπως το 2009. Ούτε πολλά και μεγάλα δρομολόγια έχει, οπότε δεν ξεπατώνεται όπως γινόταν πέρσι με τα διπλά από Ραφήνα, ούτε χρειάζεται να αναπτύσσει υψηλές ταχύτητες ώστε να κουράζονται οι μηχανές του. Ούτως ή άλλως στο μισό του ταξιδιού ταξιδεύει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Και αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε δουλέψει μια χαρά τότε. Κι ας βάλουν τον Πήγασο για Ικαρία-Σάμο μαζί με το Μύκονος..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτό λέω και εγώ ή αλλιώς Ιόνιο. Εδώ φαίνεται και ο λόγος που οι Ισπανοί δεν το πήραν, δηλ το να περνάει απέναντι σε ένα πορθμείο 3 φορές τη μέρα με υψηλή ταχύτητα θα το ξεπάτωνε όπως έγινε και στη Ραφήνα με κίνδυνο να πάρει φωτιά για 4η φορά......Αλήθεια θα ήταν 4η;* 
*Πήρε φωτιά 2 φορές στη Ραφήνα και αν θυμάμαι καλά και μια ακόμα;*

----------


## hsw

Δεν ξέρω.. Δε νομίζω. Δεν ακούσει τίποτα τέτοιο. Πάντως ούτε εγώ πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο είναι ξοφλημένο. Απλά χρειάζεται μια καλή επισκευή (ή και αλλαγή) στις μηχανές του. Όλοι νομίζω καταλαβαίνουμε ότι η εταιρία έκανε μια πρόχειρη δουλειά μετά την πρώτη φωτιά για να ξαναμπεί το πλοίο στα δρομολόγιά του το συντομότερο. Ήταν άλλωστε και η εβδομάδα με τον περισσότερο κόσμο και είχε δημιουργηθεί μεγάλη αναστάτωση για το πώς θα ταξίδευαν όλοι όσοι είχαν κλείσει εισιτήριο. Αλλά απ' ότι φάνηκε, δεν έγινε και τόσο καλή δουλειά και επαναλήφθηκαν τα ίδια. Τώρα με μια πολύ καλή επισκευή, επαναλαμβάνω, νομίζω θα μπορούσε να μπει στις Σποράδες. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι μπαίνει στη Γλώσσα ενώ ο Πήγασος όχι. Και δε θα πιέζεται πολύ.

Όσο για το Ιόνιο, έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. 1ον το Κεφαλονιά αυτή τη στιγμή κάνει το δρομολόγιο σε 2.45 ώρες με 20 περίπου κόμβους. Το Highspeed 1 με 31-32 θα έκανε 1.45 ώρες περίπου. Δηλαδή μία ώρα διαφορά και εισιτήριο ταχυπλοου. Δε νομίζω ότι θα το προτιμούσαν πολλοί. Το Κεφαλονιά το ξέρουν και το εμπιστεύονται, ενώ αυτό δεν έχει και την καλύτερη φήμη. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει σημαντικός λόγος να το προτιμήσουν. Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## despo

Ουδέποτε υπήρξα φίλος των ταχύπλοων (εγκλωβισμένος μέσα για κάποιες ώρες, ακριβότερο εισιτήριο απο τα συμβατικά), αλλά και να είχα κάποιο λόγο που θα έπρεπε να ταξειδέψω με ταχύπλοο, δεν θα έμπαινα σε αυτό ειδικά ουτε με σφαίρες μετα τα 2 απανωτά περσινά συμβάντα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στην Κεφαλλονιά, δεν πιστεύω να έπιανε. Εδώ, δεν ευτύχησε το JetFerry που ήταν μάλιστα και Κεφαλλονίτικο  :Wink:  Το εισιτήριο για την Κεφαλλονιά είναι ήδη αρκετά ακριβό και δεν πιστεύω να πλήρωνε κανείς ακόμα παραπάνω για να φτάσει λίγο πιο γρήγορα. Και μην ξεχνάμε, ότι το Κεφαλονιά ή το Ιονίς είναι πολύ καλοτάξιδα πλοία, ειδικά το χειμώνα. Δε γνωρίζω κατά πόσο θα στεκόνταν αντάξιο απέναντί τους το Highspeed.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τελικά θα έρθει στο Βόλο από μέσα Απρίλη για Σποράδες........έτσι λέει στο ΣΑΣ τουλάχιστον*

----------


## DimitrisM.

Τι ειναι το ΣΑΣ?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοικών Συγκοινωνιών ολογράφως. Μπορείς από εδώ να δεις τα θέματα. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι στο πάνω pdf, εκτός ημερησίας διάταξης δηλ: * *http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=36684*

----------


## sunbird

> *Τελικά θα έρθει στο Βόλο από μέσα Απρίλη για Σποράδες........έτσι λέει στο ΣΑΣ τουλάχιστον*


Το hs1 παρέα με το express skiathos στο βόλο για σποράδες ,και απο αγ. κωσταντίνο για σποράδες το εξπρές πήγασος θα παίξει με αντίπαλο το παναγία πάρου? Και ραφήνα hsw τέλος?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ετσι φαίνεται ότι διαμορφώθηκε και έτσι θα μείνει.........Αλλά το τελευταίο νομίζω αποκλείεται.*

----------


## sunbird

> *Ετσι φαίνεται ότι διαμορφώθηκε και έτσι θα μείνει.........Αλλά το τελευταίο νομίζω αποκλείεται.*


 Πώς το τελευταίο αποκλείεται έχει άλλο high speed για να το βάλει στη ραφήνα ?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εννοώ πλήρη αποχώρηση, τώρα θα μπει ενα flyingcat. Αν και συνεχίζω να πιστεύω πως θα υπάρχει highspeed, τιποτα δεν κρίθηκε ακόμα, αν δε δω τους πίνακες με τα δρομολόγια που θα βγάλει η εταιρεία δεν θα αλλάξω γνώμη.........Ισως και να παίξει κάποια αγορά γιατί είναι προφανές ότι τα ταχύπλοά της δεν επαρκούν πλέον για όλα τα δρομολόγια στις Κυκλάδες, για την ώρα παντως δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Highspeed 1 όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στις 11/02/2011 εκεί που είναι τελευταία αραγμένο :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 

HIGHSPEED 1 18 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Ergis

το highspeed 1 μολις τωρα μπηκε στο λιμανι του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
θα το δουμε και αυτο αραγε να πηγαινει στην ΛΙΒΥΗ;;;
το πλοιο βρισκεται στην Ε1,στην θεση του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ

----------


## speedrunner

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μπροστά στο Υπουργείο έδεσε πριν απο λίγο το ταχύπλοο, ξέρουμε τον λόγο???

----------


## georginio

Αν ο καιρος εδω καλυτερεψει...τοτε σιγουρα καποιο Χαισπιντ θα φυγει!

----------


## Ergis

το πλοιο αναχωρησε....

επιδειξη δυναμης κανει το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη στο *BLUE STAR NAXOS* που μετα απο καιρο κινειται σαν ταχυπλοο ξανα.
ελπιζω ναμην του κοστησει βεβαια.....
31+ knots

συνεχομενα σκαμπανεβασματα στην ταχυτητα του πλοιου.
απο τους 31+ στους 22 κομβους.

επιστρεφει στο λιμανι.
προφανως επροκειτο για καποιο δοκιμαστικο
εξου και τα σκαμπανεβασματα στην ταχυτητα του......

εδω σταματαει η "κατασκοπεία" μου αυτη στο ταλαιπωρημένο αυτο πλοιο.
το πλοιο ανέπτυξε ταχύτητα μεχρι και 33,5 κομβους!!
καλα ταξιδια να εχει και ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο στο πλοιο και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλό αυτο γιατί σημαίνει ότι έχει επισκευαστεί. Το Αύγουστο λίγες μέρες πριν τη φωτιά είχε κάνει ένα δοκιμαστικό στον Ευβοικό και είχε πιάσει ως 27 με 3 μηχανές που πάει να πει ότι λειτουργεί και με τις 4 πλέον Λέτε να το δούμε από Ραφήνα μεριά το Πάσχα που δεν έχει δρομολόγια;*

----------


## LOS

Περίπτωση να το δούμε στη Ραφήνα δεν υπάρχει μετά τη τραγική χρονια πέρυσι και τη φήμη που έχει βγάλει στη γραμμή θα ήταν καταστροφή για την εταιρεία να το στείλει εκεί. Στο Βόλο βολεύει γιατι δε χρειάζετε ούτε να πηγαίνει με 32-33μίλια ούτε να έχει διπλά δρομολόγια καθημερινά. Κοινώς το πλοίο είναι κατασκευασμένο για light ρυθμούς και όχι για εξοντωτικά δρομολόγια σε υψηλές ταχύτητες...! 
Και στην Ελλάδα όποτε επιχείρησε να κάνει 2πλά δρομολόγια με υψηλές ταχύτητες τότε έμενε καραβοφάναρο στο Αιγαίο...στις Δυτικές κυρίως αλλά και Ιο-Σαντορίνη που δούλευε με μονά δρομολόγια τα πήγαινε περίφημα. 

Βέβαια με αυτή την εταιρεία όλα μπορείς να τα περιμένεις...επίσης πρώτο μέλημα της εταιρείας είναι να το σουτάρει αυτή τη στιγμή....

----------


## roussosf

> Βέβαια με αυτή την εταιρεία όλα μπορείς να τα περιμένεις...επίσης πρώτο μέλημα της εταιρείας είναι να το σουτάρει αυτή τη στιγμή....


συμφωνα με δημοσιευματα οικονομικης εφημεριδας ειναι ενα απο τα πλοια που θα φυγουν απο τις ελληνικες θαλασσες

----------


## Apostolos

Δοκιμαστικό έκανε το σκάφος, από την ερχόμενοι εβδομάδα έρχονται Ασιάτες αγοραστές να το επιθεωρήσουν...

----------


## Ergis

Για δοκιμαστικο βγηκε ξανα το ταχυπλοο μας ανοιχτα της Αιγινας αυτη τη στιγμη.
Μεχρι *36* εφτασε... :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
*Μηπως να ξαναρχησουν να σκεφτονται την επαναδρομολογηση του πλοιου στα νερα μας;;;* :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## georginio

Η αποψη μου ειναι να πουληθει....και να ερθει βεβαια κατι καινουριο στην θεση του!Π.χ. το αδερφακι του 6.Και ενα ταχυπλοο τυπου Wind κανεναν δεν θα χαλαγε...και υπαρχουν παρα πολλα στην αγορα!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Η αποψη μου ειναι να πουληθει....και να ερθει βεβαια κατι καινουριο στην θεση του!Π.χ. το αδερφακι του 6.Και ενα ταχυπλοο τυπου Wind κανεναν δεν θα χαλαγε...και υπαρχουν παρα πολλα στην αγορα!


 
*ΘΕΟΣ ΦΥΛΑΞΟΙ. Το πλοιο εχει μεγαλη ιστορια στο Αιγαιο, ειναι το πρωτο ταχυπλοο Ο/Γ που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και μετά ακολούθησαν τα thundercats της Ventouris Ferries....... Αλλα και τα πλοια που αναφερεις δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο. Οσο για το χαισπιντ 6 κανενα απο τα αδερφά του δεν πωλείται, προφανώς θες να πεις για το millenium dos η tres που υπηρξε φημολογια το φθινοπωρο, αλλα δεν ειναι αδερφα.......Για ενα απο αυτα τα 2 συμφωνω να ερθει αλλα ομως χωρις να φυγει το χαισπιντ 1 για ιστορικους λογους. Ας μπει στις Σποράδες............*

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά μην τρελαθούμε τελειως ότι δεν θα πουληθεί το πλοίο για ιστορικούς λόγους... Σιγα το σκαρί δηλ... Εδώ έφυγαν άλλα και άλλα ιστορικά όχι αυτο...
Ειπαμε φιλοι μου ειμαστε καραβολάτρες αλλα η ναυτιλία ειναι επιχείρηση...

----------


## sunbird

> Ε καλά μην τρελαθούμε τελειως ότι δεν θα πουληθεί το πλοίο για ιστορικούς λόγους... Σιγα το σκαρί δηλ... Εδώ έφυγαν άλλα και άλλα ιστορικά όχι αυτο...
> Ειπαμε φιλοι μου ειμαστε καραβολάτρες αλλα η ναυτιλία ειναι επιχείρηση...


 Εφόσον η εταιρεία θα πάρει καλά λεφτά και ζεστό χρήμα έτσι όπως έχει η οικονομική
κατάσταση, είναι καλή κίνηση ,και σίγουρα όταν η blue star ανανεώνει το στόλο της η hsw δέν γίνεται για οποιουσδήποτε ιστορικούς η' άλλους λόγους να γίνει μουσείο σκαφών.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ξεκίνησε πριν απο λίγο απο την Δραπετσόνα με προορισμό την Σύρο το πλοίο.

----------


## sunbird

> Ξεκίνησε πριν απο λίγο απο την Δραπετσόνα με προορισμό την Σύρο το πλοίο.


 Γιατί πάει σύρο το high speed 1 ?

----------


## Κωστάκης

Για δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## speedrunner

Επέστρεψε απο την Σύρο και σύμφωνα με το AIS αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής έκανε μια περίεργη πορεία για τον Πειραιά και πάντα σύμφωνα με το AIS έπιασε την ταχύτητα των 36,9 μιλίων/ώρα  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## karavofanatikos

SL382546.JPGΤο Highspeed 1 σήμερα το πρωί στου Τζελέπη!

----------


## johny18

Ωραία φωτό ... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## owner

ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΩΛΗΘΕΙ  ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ .ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει ότι το καλύτερο για το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του. :Wink: 
Ας το δούμε να πλησιάζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 13/08/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll: :Very Happy: 


HIGHSPEED 1 02 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## capten4

το σκαφος πουληθηκε σε κορεατες, και -μαλλον- στο επομενο δεκαημερο θα μας αφησει....

----------


## johny18

> το σκαφος πουληθηκε σε κορεατες, και -μαλλον- στο επομενο δεκαημερο θα μας αφησει....


 
Αν ισχύει αυτή η είδηση είναι πολύ κρίμα για το πλοίο , το πλήρωμα και όλους όσους το αγαπάνε :cry::cry::cry::cry:

----------


## JIM7

Όντως το σκάφος πουλήθηκε σε Κορεάτες και σε μερικές μέρες ξεκινάει για Κορέα.

----------


## hayabusa

Στο καλό να πάει και να έρθει κανένα συμβατικό της προκοπής

----------


## sunbird

> Στο καλό να πάει και να έρθει κανένα συμβατικό της προκοπής


Απο το στόμα σου και στου θεού το αφτί ,εάν είναι στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία αυτό εφικτό ,λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης που περνά η χώρα μας !

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Razz: 


HIGHSPEED 1 08 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://www.rafinavessels.blogspot.com/*
*Πραγματι, και θα ειναι στις 23 του μήνα........*

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κι ομως για ενα ταχυπλοο παραμενει ανοιχτο το θεμα αν θα αγοραστει απο τη hsw , εχουμε πει πιο πολλα σε διαφορα θεματα.*

----------


## capten4

δεν ειναι καιροι, οχι για ταχυπλοα, αλλα εδω δυσκολευονται με τα εξοδα τους τα συμβατικα υψηλων ταχυτητων....οποτε ας ξεχασουμε κατι τετοιο....

----------


## despo

Σαν πλοίο φυσικά και δεν λέει τίποτα και απο πλευράς σχεδιαστικής, αλλά και απο πλευράς βλαβών το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι. Λέει πάρα πολλά ομως απο πλευράς πληρώματος που τόσες θέσεις έρχονται να προστεθούν στο μακρύ κατάλογο ανέργων ναυτικών ...

----------


## sunbird

Τουλάχιστον η hsw πήρε καλά λεφτά από την αγοροπωλησία ?

----------


## ayfa74

καλιτερι" λύση για ελλάδα είναι μονο τα συμβατικά δείτε τι έχει πάθη η νελ ποσα έχει σε ακινησία

----------


## sunbird

> καλιτερι" λύση για ελλάδα είναι μονο τα συμβατικά δείτε τι έχει πάθη η νελ ποσα έχει σε ακινησία


 Μόνο η νελ! εδώ και η hsw με τα ταχύπλοα δουλεύει ουσιαστικά 120 ημέρες το χρόνο ,και η asl ψάχνει και αυτή να πουλήσει speedruner και να αγοράσει συμβατικό.
Νομίζω ότι η μόδα των ταχυπλόων αρχίζει και φθήνει πέρασε ο πρώτος ενθουσιασμός ,και επίσεις λόγω τής οικονομικής κρίσης είναι πλέον ακριβό για τούς επιβάτες ,και ασύμφωρο για τίς εταιρείες λόγω κόστους κατανάλωσης καυσίμου.

----------


## giorgos_249

*HIGHSPEED 1 λοιπόν στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό για τους capten4, rafina-lines, Κάρολος, Κωστάκης, pantelis2009.........*

100_0483.JPG

*Αραγε ποια είναι η αγοράστρια εταιρεία;;;*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε giorgos_249 υπέροχη φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση! Υπέροχη φωτογραφία.

----------


## rafina-lines

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Γιώργο! Πραγματικά για αφίσα είναι! Πάντα μας ξαφνιάζεις ευχάριστα... :-)

Θα μας λείψει... :-( Δεδομένου ότι δε θα έχουμε HS φέτος, θα μας λείψει πιο πολύ... :-(

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HIGHSPEED 1 όσο φαινόταν στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στις 11/02/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, rafina-lines, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Κωστάκης, sunbird, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


HIGHSPEED 1 19 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Γιώργο! Πραγματικά για αφίσα είναι! Πάντα μας ξαφνιάζεις ευχάριστα... :-)
> 
> Θα μας λείψει... :-( Δεδομένου ότι δε θα έχουμε HS φέτος, θα μας λείψει πιο πολύ... :-(


*Καταρχην ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα λογια. Λενε στην περιοχη του Βολου <<αν ειναι να κανεις κατι καντο σωστα, αλλιως μην το κανεις καθολου>>. Αυτο ταιριαζει στο σχολιο οτι δεν θα εχουμε χαισπιντ φετος...........Αν ειναι να εχουμε παλι το 1...............βεβαια απο το τιποτα καλυτερο θα ηταν αλλα...............*




> Το HIGHSPEED 1 όσο φαινόταν στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στις 11/02/2011.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, rafina-lines, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Κωστάκης, sunbird, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


*Και περιμενα καποιον να το παρατηρησει εδω και καιρο απο προηγουμενη φωτο σου αλλα κανεις δεν ειπε οτι η συναντηση αυτων των 2 πλοιων (αλκυονη, χαισπιντ 1) εγινε επιτελους καθως επρεπε να γινοτανε στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας περυσι αλλα ομως..........αλλες αι βουλαί της ΝΕΛ........ Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση*

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Το HIGHSPEED 1 όσο φαινόταν στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στις 11/02/2011.
> Χαρισμένη σε giorgos_249, rafina-lines, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Κωστάκης, sunbird, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> HIGHSPEED 1 19 11-02-2011.jpg


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία. Σήμερα είναι η προτελευταία του μέρα στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση! Είναι πολύ συγκινητική η σκηνή! Όπως λέει κι ο φίλος μας ο Γιώργος, αλλιώς τ' αποφάσισε η ΝΕΛ...

Ένα ύστατο αντίο είναι πολύ λίγο για ό,τι πέρασε το σκάφος αυτό στα ελληνικά νερά! Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τ' αποχαιρετήσουμε από κοντά! Καλό ταξίδι, μικρό μας! Θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα ως το πλοίο σταθμό για τα ελληνικά ακτοπλο'ι'κά δεδομένα! Μακάρι να μας επισκεφτεί πάλι κάποτε... Όσο είναι ζωντανό τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται... Αντίο! :-(

----------


## rafina-lines

Τελικά δεν έφυγε ακόμη για Κορέα...??  Ε, μ' αυτόν τον αέρα πού να φύγει...  Πώς θα διασχίσει ολόκληρη τη Μεσόγειο μέχρι το Σουέζ το καραβάκι...   :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το πλοιο προβλημα δεν εχει, αυτους που θα ειναι μεσα ομως δεν ξερω αν θα εχουν προβλημα να βγουν με αυτο το πλοιο σε 10άρια στη Μεσόγειο........Βεβαια χρονια ναυτικοι δεν πρεπει να ενοχλουνται απο το κουνημα...........Μηπως το οτι δεν εφυγε έχει καμια σχεση με τα οσα γινονται στη Λιβυη πχ να μη θελει καλου κακκου να εμπλακει με τα πολεμικα που πλεουν στη γυρω περιοχη και περιμενει;; Επισκευη μαλλον θα κανει στην Κορεα με αλλαγη σινιαλων.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 18/03/2011 το Highspeed 1 είχε πάει στην άκρη του μόλου, στη ΔΕΗ και μόλις το είδα το αποθανάτισα 5-6 φορές για να το θυμάμε και γω και σεις που θα τις δείτε :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε giorgos_249, rafina-lines, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Roi Baudoin, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos,  Κωστάκης, sunbird, ayfa74 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:razz:


HIGHSPEED 1 20 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καταρχην να σε ευχαριστησω για ολες τις αφιερωσεις σε ολα τα θεματα που ειδα........*

*Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι πριν ακριβως ενα χρονο στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας, τοτε ηταν η εβδομαδα πριν τη Μεγαλη και η 2η μερα των δρομολογιων του πλοιου απο Ραφηνα αν θυμαμαι καλα.*

*Αφιερωμενη σε σενα καταρχην, και σε rafina-lines , κωστακη και capten4 , nkr και GSF.*

100_0202.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε giorgos_249 και σ' ευχαριστώ :Surprised: .

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση! Θα ανταποδώσω αύριο :Wink:

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα, παιδιά!  Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες από ένα από τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία!  Γιώργο, δε σταματάς να μας εκπλήσεις...  Πάντα οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι φανταστικές και περιλαμβάνουν όλα εκείνα τα στοιχεία που αναζητά ένας καραβολάτρης...   :Wink:   Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Παντελή, ευχαριστώ πολύ και για τη δική σου φώτο, στις τελευταίες στιγμές ενός θρυλικού καραβιού στα νερά μας...  Για πόσο ακόμη θα είναι δίπλα μας άραγε...??  Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να το αποχαιρετήσουμε από κοντά πριν φύγει για τα ξένα...

Ευελπιστώ να ανταποδώσω σύντομα, κι αν όχι εδώ, σίγουρα σε κάποια άλλη περίπτωση που θα τύχει στο μέλλον στο λιμάνι μας...  Και όχι μόνο μέσω site...   :Wink:   Φιλιά πολλά................   :grin:  :grin:

----------


## nkr

*Η τελευταια φορα που το ειδα στον Πειραια......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,giorgos 249,rafina-lines,deep blue,Dimitris T.,Κωστακης και Καρολος*
100_5415.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

> *Η τελευταια φορα που το ειδα στον Πειραια......
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,giorgos 249,rafina-lines,deep blue,Dimitris T.,Κωστακης και Καρολος*
> 100_5415.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ! Πολύ ωραία και σπάνια πλεον φωτογραφία!

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ απ' την πλευρά μου, φίλε μου nkr!  Πράγματι πολύ σπάνια φωτογραφία πια, αλλά και με φοβερή γωνία λήψης που πολύ δύσκολα τη βρίσκουμε...  Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και γω με τη σειρά μου φίλε nkr  :Wink: .

----------


## zamas

high speed 1 keratsini 01 - ok.jpg
*Και απο μένα μια φωτογραφια*  :Wink: 
*Πολλές φορες* το πέτυχα αλλα *δεν ξέρω γιατί εκεινη την στιγμή* αποφάσισα να το φωτογραφίσω.

----------


## sunbird

Το high speed 1 πλέον δέν υπάρχει στήν ιστοσελίδα της hsw στην κατηγορία των high speed.

----------


## nkr

*Μια φωτογραφια με την τελευταια του συναντηση στο λιμανι του Πειραια.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,Κωστακης,giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,zamas,rafina-lines,sunbird,Καρολο και σε ολους οσους το ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΝ!!!!!*
100_5541.jpg
*Καλο ταξιδι......*

----------


## Κωστάκης

> *Μια φωτογραφια με την τελευταια του συναντηση στο λιμανι του Πειραια.....
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,Κωστακης,giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,zamas,rafina-lines,sunbird,Καρολο και σε ολους οσους το ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΝ!!!!!*
> 100_5541.jpg
> *Καλο ταξιδι......*


 Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: .


HIGHSPEED 1 21.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους φίλους nkr και pantelis για τις φοβερές φωτογραφίες τους! ¶ντε με το καλό να το δούμε με τα νέα του κορεάτικα χρώματα να το καμαρώσουμε λίγο, γιατί τώρα τελευταία πολύ στο μελόδραμα το έχουμε το καραβάκι. Εύχομαι εκεί που θα πάει να το αγαπήσουν περισσότερο και να βρει τη ζωή που θα του ταιριάξει καλύτερα... ;-)

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Highspeed 1 ή κλείσανε το AIS ή την κοπάνησε. :Sad:  Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;;;;;:roll:

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα, παιδιά!

¶κουσα πως το πλοίο άλλαξε όνομα σε ORANGE 2 και ύψωσε σημαία Ν. Κορέας! Αληθεύει κάτι τέτοιo?? Ξέρει κανείς κάτι??  :Confused:

----------


## georginio

Ακομα δεν εχει αλλαξει το ονομα αλλα το ονομα "highspeed 1'' που ηταν στην πλωρη,το εχουνε σβησει :Sad:

----------


## Κωστάκης

Στην πρύμη του πλοίου έχει πλέον γραφτεί το νέο του όνομα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το μεσημέρι της περασμένης Πέμπτης (24/3/2011) ήταν στο βαπόρι ένα τσούρμο κουστουμαρισμένοι ασιάτες (όσοι έχουν βρεθέι σε παραλαβή βαποριού από ασιατικό ναυπηγείο θα καταλλάβουν την εικόνα), από το κλίμα φαινόταν ότι γινάταν κάποιου είδους παραλαβή.
Επίσης ο DNV δήλωσε  εδώ ότι διαγράφηκε από την κλάση του για να γραφτεί σε άλλο νηογνώμονα στις 23/3/2011.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Απο σήμερα εκπέμπει στο AIS ως ORANGE 2.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε Κωστάκη. Ας το δούμε όπως φαινόταν χωρίς ζουμ στις 18/03/2011 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.
Χαρισμένες σε giorgos_249, rafina-lines, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Roi Baudoin, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Κωστάκης, nkr, sunbird, ayfa74, zamas, georginio  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


HIGHSPEED 1 23.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Τελικά ισχύει δηλ. το ORANGE 2. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, παιδιά! Μήπως ξέρουμε πότε θα ξεκινήσει για τα βάθη της Ασίας? Πριν το Πάσχα να υποθέσω...?? ;-)

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση pantelis2009!!! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του ταχύπλοου.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Απο βδομαδα ξεκιναει για Κορεα μαλλον....αν οχι, τοτε θα κανει επισκευη εδω.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Παντως το ονομα του πλοιου θυμιζει γνωστη ιαπωνεζικη εταιρεια, την orange ferry..........Καμια επεκταση στην Κορεα ισως;;;; Η ιδια εταιρεια εχει και ενα πλοιο που λεγεται orange 8, και αλλα οπως το orange hope (εξαιρετικο μονοπροπελο παρακαλω ΕΓ/ΟΓ), orange kyushu, ferry orange μετεπειτα πρεβελης κτλπ..........*

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Φίλε Παναγιώτης το ίδιο γράφουνε και για το Flyingcat 3 και 4. Μήπως σημαίνει κάτι αυτό;

----------


## ιθακη

> Τελικά ισχύει δηλ. το ORANGE 2. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, παιδιά! Μήπως ξέρουμε πότε θα ξεκινήσει για τα βάθη της Ασίας? Πριν το Πάσχα να υποθέσω...?? ;-)


διστυχως ετσι εχουν τα πραματα για το ονομα.ας το δουμε και μια χωρις ζουμ και ενδιαμεσα εμποδια

DSCN5170.JPG

το μονο πλοιο που αυτην την στιγμη εχει δυο υψομενες σημαιες
DSCN5183.JPG

DSCN5179.jpg

τουλαχιστων το αναγλυφο θα μενει να θυμηζει την καταγωγη του...κριμα και ηταν το μονο highspeed που μου αρεσε

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μια διορθωσουλα, την κορεατικη εχει υψωμενη απλα ειναι υποχρεωμενο να φερει την ελληνικη στον ιστο του οπως και ολα που ειναι εκει με ξενη σημαια απο τη νομοθεσια υποχρεουνται να φερουν την ελληνικη καπου υψωμενη, συνηθως την υψωνουν σε ενα απο τους μπροστινους η πισινους ιστους. Βεβαια συνηθως εχουν μια μικρη ελληνικη, απλα εδω κρατησαν τη μεγαλη που ειχε απο παλια................*

*EDIT: Παρατηρω οτι για καποιο λογο το πλοιο τον τελευταιο καιρο <<ανεβηκε>> και φαινεται στη γραμμη στα μπλε ισαλα. Να υποθεσω οτι ειχε <<κατσει>> απο τα οχηματα του πληρωματος ολο το χειμωνα η κατι αλλο;;*

----------


## rafina-lines

Φίλε Ιθάκη, σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις τόσο αντιπροσωπευτικές φωτογραφίες! Τώρα ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει στο πλοίο. ;-) Όσον αφορά το ανάγλυφο δε νομίζω να μείνει όμως... Σίγουρα θα το βγάλουν στην επισκευή...

Γιώργο, ποια αυτοκίνητα πληρώματος? Πάρκινγκ είχε γίνει το καραβάκι? Και ήταν τόσα πολλά ώστε να κάτσει?? (???)

----------


## Leo

Μετά τις αποδείξεις (φωτογραφίες και ais) ότι το πλοίο έχει πλέον ολοκληρώσει τις αλλάγες της πώλησης του, δηλαδή άλλαξε χέρια, αλλάχθηκε και το όνομα του. Το θέμα θα μεταφερθεί στα ξένα ταχύπλοα της ακτοπλοΐας αμέσως μετά την αναχώρηση του από τα Ελληνικά νερά και θα αλλάξουν και οι σύνδεσμοι του στα ευρετήρια.

Orange_2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iσως οταν φυγει να μαθουμε πολλα για το πρωτο μεγαλο καταμαραν που ηρθε στην ελλαδα πριν απο 15 χρονια.

----------


## darwinos

Το βαπόρο βγήκε στην Ράδα και ετοιμάζεται να πάρει πετρέλαια.
Είναι έτοιμο προς αναχώρηση.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε darwinos, καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη παρέα του *Nautilia.gr*.
Το πρωΐ κατα τις 12:30 είχε βγεί δοκιμαστικό και τώρα είναι το Βασούλα και του δίνει πετρέλαια, άρα σήμερα-αύριο θα την κάνει. Σήμερα λόγο υγρασίας και λόγο απόστασης, ο καιρός δεν επέτρεπε οι φωτο που τράβηξα να είναι πιο καθαρές :Sad: .
Χαρισμένες σε σένα, BEN BRUCE, Leo, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, ιθακη, AGIOS GEORGIOS, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Roi Baudoin, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Κωστάκης, nkr, sunbird, ayfa74, zamas, georginio, Παναγιώτης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Surprised: .


ORANGE 2 02 05-04-2011.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Φίλε Παντελή, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση! Παίζει να είναι κι η τελευταία του λήψη στα ελληνικά νερά! Καλό ταξίδι να έχει, με το καλό να φτάσει στην Κορέα, κι ας ελπίσουμε να μαθαίνουμε νέα του...

Ας το αποχαιρετήσουμε λοιπόν όλοι μαζί, να το ευχαριστήσουμε που άνοιξε το δρόμο στα Ο/Γ ταχύπλοα να έρθουν και στο Αιγαίο! Επίσης και για το πέρασμά του κι απ' το λιμάνι μας! Έβαλε κι αυτό το πετραδάκι του στην Ιστορία του στόλου τς Ραφήνας! Καλό ταξίδι!!! Θα σε θυμόμαστε πάντα, CAPTAIN GEORGE... :-/

----------


## JIM7

Το ΧΑΙΣΠΙΝΤ 1 μόλις αναχώρησε για το ταξίδι του μέχρι την Κορέα.Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και αν όλα πάνε καλά θα πάει απευθείας στην Κορέα χωρίς ενδιάμεσο σταθμό.Καλό του ταξίδι.

----------


## johny18

Καλό ταξίδι να έχει το πλοίο ! Κρίμα ! Μακάρι να το προσέχουν εκεί που θα πάει .  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

ενώ ξεκίνησε και έφτασε μέχρι 23 knots τώρα πάει με 10,4. Γιατί άραγε;;;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πιθανότατα γιατι έχει να κάνει 600 ναυτικά μίλια μέχρι το Port Said (το έχουν βάλει λάθος στο AIS) και από εκεί  γύρω στα  7.600 ναυτικά μίλα μέχρι την Κορέα. Οπότε πάει με 10 κόμβους μγια να του φτουρήσουν τα πετρέλαια.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την αφιέρωση pantelis 2009!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## JIM7

Φίλε Παναγιώτη,το πλοίο έχει καύσιμα για όλο το ταξίδι που θα διαρκέσει 25 μέρες.Εχει πάρει έξτρα δεξαμενές στο γκαράζ και είναι υπολογισμένο το πετρέλαιο για να έχει ταχύτητα 25 κόμβους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε αλλη μία απο τα δοκιμαστικά που έκανε εχθές. Πάντως τη διαφήμιση και το όνομα του πλοίου στα πλαινά δεν σβήστηκε και θα το συντροφεύουν μέχρι την Κορέα. :Wink: 
Ξέρει κανείς που βρίσκετε;;;
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω, johny18, JIM7  και όλους τους φίλους του :Very Happy: .


ORANGE 2 05.jpg

----------


## johny18

Ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή !!! Ευχαριστούμε !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sunbird

Που βρίσκετε το πλοίο ξέρει κάποιος να μας πεί ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν πέρασε το Σουέζ στις 7 του μήνα και ταξιδεύει με 25 κόμβους όπως επώθηκε λογικά τώρα πρέπει να έχι κροσάρει την Ερυθρά και να είναι στον Ινδικό.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στρεψε το ais στη Σιγκαπουρη που πιθανο να σταματησει σε λιγες μερες............Κλασσικά τα πιο πολλά ποντοπόρα που πάνε από Ελλάδα προς τις εκεί περιοχές σταματάνε στη Σιγκαπούρη και όχι μόνο τα ποντοπόρα.........*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς που βρίσκετε;;;;
Ας το δούμε όταν έκανε τα δοκιμαστικά του ανοικτά απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 05/04. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε σένα, BEN BRUCE, Leo, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, ιθακη, AGIOS GEORGIOS, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Roi Baudoin, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Κωστάκης, nkr, sunbird, ayfa74, zamas, georginio, Παναγιώτης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Surprised: .


ORANGE 2 06.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Παντελή, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση! Πολύ όμορφη φώτο! :-)

Τη Δευτέρα που μας πέρασε 11 του μήνα έμαθα από άλλη πηγή πως είχε ήδη διανύσει τη μισή Ερυθρά και πλησίαζε τις ακτές του Τζιμπουτί. Μάλλον δεν θα έκανε στάση εκεί. Τώρα λογικά θα έχει βγει Ινδικό...?? ;-)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όταν φτάσει σε σημείο που να εκπέμπει στο ais θα μπορέσουμε αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε ένα κατά προσέγγιση πλάνο του ταξιδιού του.........Ως τότε θα πρέπει λίγο υπομονή..........Εδώ το Λισσός με 15 κόμβους Λιβύη-Βιετνάμ το έκανε ένα μήνα, το χαισπιντ πόσο θα κάνει με 15-18 που πηγαίνει η τουλαχιστον λεγεται οτι πηγαινει για σχετική οικονομία;;.............Θα φανεί....*

*Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση.......*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Τζιμπουτί είθναι στην έξοδο της Ερυθράς στον κόλπο του ¶ντεν (η Ερυθρά θαάλασσα είναι στην πάνω αριστερά γωνία στο συνημμένο χάρτη, περισσότερα για τον κόλπο του ¶ντεν μπορείτε αν δείτε στο σχετικό θέμα ) άρα για να είναι εκεί τη Δευτέρα είχε κροσσάρει την Ερυθρά οπότε είναι στον Ινδικό.
aden2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μια στις 18/03/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε σένα, BEN BRUCE, Leo, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, ιθακη, AGIOS GEORGIOS, despo, capten4, polykas, Κάρολος, Roi Baudoin, T.S.S APOLLON, Maroulis Nikos, Κωστάκης, nkr, sunbird, ayfa74, zamas, georginio, Παναγιώτης, johny18, JIM7 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Surprised: .


HIGHSPEED 1 26.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρσωση !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rafina-lines

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ, Παντελή για τη φώτο! Τόσο λίγο διάστημα έχει που' φυγε, το νοσταλγήσαμε κιόλας... Μακάρι να εμφανιστεί σύντομα το στίγμα του... ;-)

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο εχει μετανομαστει σε Sun Flower 2 (διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος) και εχει βγει απο πολλα ναυλομεσιτικα γραφεια της Απω Ανατολης για πωληση..Δεν στεριωσε τελικα εκει...μακαρι να το βλεπαμε ξανα εδω...αλλα αυτα ειναι ονειρα θερινης νυκτος με τις καταναλωσεις που εχει ..και την ακριβια των πετρελαιων!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου έτσι έχει ονομαστή, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει.
Ατ το δούμε σαν HIGHSPEED 1 όταν στις 05-10-2009 ξεκινούσε με τσίτα τα γκάζια του απο την Σαντορίνη.
Για όλους τους νοσταλγούς του.

HIGHSPEED 1 28 05-10-2009.jpg

----------


## DimitrisM.

Μακαρι να ερχοταν πισω! Εδω ομως εχουν αβεβαιο μελλον τα 4&5. Το πετρελαιο στα υψη και η ακτοπλοια μας σε μαυρο χαλι, με καινουργια κ παλια βαπορια δεμενα. Μακαρι...

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Μακαρι να ερχοταν πισω! Εδω ομως εχουν αβεβαιο μελλον τα 4&5. Το πετρελαιο στα υψη και η ακτοπλοια μας σε μαυρο χαλι, με καινουργια κ παλια βαπορια δεμενα. Μακαρι...


οπως λεει και η Τασουλα της διαφημισης..η κατασταση ειναι "τρααααατζικ" . Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει καποια τιμη σε  κανενα απο τα email.Αν δω θα τη γραψω..

----------


## DimitrisM.

Οταν πουληθηκε απο εδω στου Κορεατες, ποσο ειχε πουληθει;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 1 στην Παρο το 2001 λιγο πριν το ΜΙΝΟΑΝ γινει HELLAS


film (138).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανη φωτο Κώστα. Στο φόντο και ο Άγ. Φωκάς και οι πορτάρες.  :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μετα την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του φιλου BEN BRUCE να δουμε αλλη μια της ιδιας χρονιας   
το Highspeed 1  στο λιμανι της Τηνου  το καλοκαιρι του 2001    

_Highspeed 1 Tinos  2001.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HIGHSPEED 1 όταν στις 05-04-2011 είχε βγεί στη ράδα για πετρέλαια και να φύγει για Κορέα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ORANGE 2 08.jpg

----------


## High1

Εκπληκτικές φωτό!! Τόσες αναμνήσεις...... Καλοτάξιδο να είναι πάντα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μολις ειχε ερθει στην Ελλαδα το 1996 τον ιουνιο,αν θυμαμαι καλα

film (64).jpg

----------


## basilis.m

και λιγες μερες πριν φυγει απο την ΕλλαδαDSC02844.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HIGHSPEED 1 στην Πάρο τον Αύγουστο του 2010.

HIGHSPEED 1 14-08-2010.gif

----------


## Apostolos

Τον Μάρτιο του 2004 με μια διαφορετική παλέτα χρωμάτων

ΧΑΪΣΠΙΝΤ 1 (Custom).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To εκπληκτικοτρομερο καμαρι του Σφηνια του Σουμακη που εμεινε καραβοφαναρο κανα δυο φορες στον Πειραια του 1998
new (124).jpg

----------


## captain sot

Είχε γίνει κάποια μετασκευή και ένωσαν το πρυμνιο σαλόνι στο τελευταίο ντεκ με την γέφυρα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναι ειχε γινει νομιζω το 2000

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Highspeed 1 στο λιμάνι της Σικίνου, κατά τη διάρκεια του σύντομου περάσματός του απ' τα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια. Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ο επί πολλών ετών καβοδέτης του νησιού Δημήτρης Διβόλης που έχει και το παρατσούκλι, "Γαρμπής"! 
7664214_orig.jpg
Φωτό: Κώστας Χαμπίπης (2009)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Ηighspeed 1 εν πλω στον Σαρωνικο το καλοκαιρι του 1998

_Highspeed 1   1998.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HIGHSPEED 1 όταν στις 05-10-2009 έφευγε από Σαντορίνη. Για όσους το θυμούνται.

HIGHSPEED 1 29 05-10-2009.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν έχουν περάσει δα και τόσα χρόνια

Αυτό το πλοίο ήταν η αρχή του τέλους της κλασσικής, αγαπημένης ακτοπλοϊας, με τις δεκάδες των εταιριών, των εκατοντάδων ναυτικών και των πανέμορφων πλοίων. Τι να θυμόμαστε λοιπόν απο αυτο το κατασκεύασμα; Τις ατελείωτες βλάβες και ατυχήματα, την άσχημη εμφάνιση, ή την κακή απόδοση; Καλύτερα να μην ερχόνταν ποτέ!

----------

